#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Чем плоха вера?

## Neroli

По мотивам соседней темы вопрос возник. 
Почему никто не хочет чтобы Буддизм был религией? Чем плоха вера?

----------

Лери (13.12.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Чем плоха вера?


По-моему, дело не в вере. 



> Они же не верят ни во что. У них же орган этот, которым верят, атрофировался.
> 
> *Сталкер*


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Фил

> По мотивам соседней темы вопрос возник. 
> Почему никто не хочет чтобы Буддизм был религией? Чем плоха вера?


Ничем, если отдавать себе в этом отчет и грамотно ей пользоваться.
Она становится плоха, когда ее выдают/принимают за истину. 
Вера истиной попросту не является.

----------

ullu (08.09.2015), Алексей Л (03.09.2015), Доня (02.09.2015), Паня (02.09.2015), Юань Дин (12.12.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Вера истиной попросту не является.


Конечно: вера творит чудеса, а истина нервно курит в сторонке.  :Cool:

----------


## Фил

> Конечно: вера творит чудеса, а истина нервно курит в сторонке.


Я не знаю, кто там и чего делает.
Важно то, что это разные понятия, но зачастую происходит подмена, где-то в самом начале.
И понеслась.

----------

Мага (10.09.2015), Шавырин (02.09.2015)

----------


## Шенпен

Да ничем она не плоха.
Я вот верю , что лампчка горит ,потому-что электроны бегают по проводам.Сам я их не видел - приходится верить.

----------

Atmo Kamal (26.12.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Я не знаю, кто там и чего делает.


См.

----------


## Алик

> По мотивам соседней темы вопрос возник. 
> Почему никто не хочет чтобы Буддизм был религией? Чем плоха вера?


Мало ли кто чего не хочет). 
Вера не плоха и не хороша  - она неизменный спутник рассудка, т.к. все люди во что-то верят.

----------

Shus (07.09.2015), Эделизи (03.09.2015)

----------


## Амир

> По мотивам соседней темы вопрос возник. 
> Почему никто не хочет чтобы Буддизм был религией? Чем плоха вера?


Вера совсем не плоха, более того, она является одной из пяти "способностей", которые помогают продвигаться по пути, просто её не достаточно для успешной практики, она просто одна из пяти.  :Smilie:

----------

Эделизи (03.09.2015)

----------


## Gakusei

> Почему никто не хочет чтобы Буддизм был религией? Чем плоха вера?


Потому что среди наших буддистов много атеистов советской закалки (даже если сами они советскую эпоху не застали). Они воспитаны так, что религия для них что-то дурное. Ну и вера заодно. Хотя может быть и вера без религии, и религия без веры.

----------

Сергей Хос (02.09.2015), Эделизи (06.09.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> По мотивам соседней темы вопрос возник. 
> Почему никто не хочет чтобы Буддизм был религией? Чем плоха вера?


Сама экономия глюкозы в мозге- в виде оставление чего-то в уме- безальтернативным это биология- это гуд. Проблема наступает у тех, кто не готов тратить ресурсы для достижения цели- если цель не ясна- или сомнительна- а ресурсы дороги (жизнь, деньги, время..)

----------

Паня (02.09.2015), Эделизи (03.09.2015)

----------


## Эделизи

Вера всем хороша. И кто испытывает ее, тот нормальный сосуд для учения. Во всех текстах сказано.
А ежели сосуд дырявый...

----------

Atmo Kamal (26.12.2015), Алик (03.09.2015), Владимир Николаевич (03.09.2015)

----------


## Алексей Л

> По мотивам соседней темы вопрос возник. 
> Почему никто не хочет чтобы Буддизм был религией? Чем плоха вера?


Вера хороша на этапе испарвления, эатем она мешает, у человека идущему к освобождению не должно быть никаких умозаключений, особенно чужих, потому что они не дают нам искать самостоятельно, для освобождения должна быть полная свобода, в том числе от любых авторитетов и даже самого желания освободиться, повторяя истину не обретешь, когда ум верит он спит.

----------

Фил (03.09.2015)

----------


## Лагов

> По мотивам соседней темы вопрос возник. 
> Почему никто не хочет чтобы Буддизм был религией? Чем плоха вера?


Ничем. Верьте - мне.

----------


## Паня

> По мотивам соседней темы вопрос возник. 
> Почему никто не хочет чтобы Буддизм был религией? Чем плоха вера?

----------

Алик (07.09.2015)

----------


## Максим&

Люди улыбаются, радуются, переживают какие-то положительные эмоции, не исключаю что может кто-то получит исцеление:-) 
Вроде не бомжи, одеты, машины есть-значит трудоголики.
Что ж тут дурного-то, порадоваться за людей надо. Кто-то от депрессии в компьютерных играх утешение находит, ну а эти в "чудесах".

----------


## Нико

> Люди улыбаются, радуются, переживают какие-то положительные эмоции, не исключаю что может кто-то получит исцеление:-) 
> Вроде не бомжи, одеты, машины есть-значит трудоголики.
> Что ж тут дурного-то, порадоваться за людей надо. Кто-то от депрессии в компьютерных играх утешение находит, ну а эти в "чудесах".


Чего-то Вы совсем разгулялись, мальчик. В своих чудесах.

----------


## Максим&

> Чего-то Вы совсем разгулялись, мальчик. В своих чудесах.


Извините тетенька, наверно у меня чакры графоманские открылись.

----------


## Yeshe

> По мотивам соседней темы вопрос возник. 
> Почему никто не хочет чтобы Буддизм был религией? Чем плоха вера?


Вера плоха тем, что человек идет "на автомате" вместо того, чтобы исследовать и развиваться. И когда включается вера, выключается анализ и размышление. Человек принимает по умолчанию. И так он может принять любую мульку, если она исходит от его непосредственного учителя / муллы / попа / нужное подчеркнуть, недостающее вписать. Только на вере построены большинство религий, а поскольку чаще всего они не выдерживают критики, то размышлять там как правило запрещается, а принятие на веру поощряется. Это порочный путь, ведущий в тотальное одурманивание, суеверие и мракобесие. Вы же не хотите этого для буддизма, не так ли?

----------


## Нико

> Вера плоха тем, что человек идет "на автомате" вместо того, чтобы исследовать и развиваться. И когда включается вера, выключается анализ и размышление. Человек принимает по умолчанию. И так он может принять любую мульку, если она исходит от его непосредственного учителя / муллы / попа / нужное подчеркнуть, недостающее вписать. Только на вере построены большинство религий, а поскольку чаще всего они не выдерживают критики, то размышлять там как правило запрещается, а принятие на веру поощряется. Это порочный путь, ведущий в тотальное одурманивание, суеверие и мракобесие. Вы же не хотите этого для буддизма, не так ли?


А Вы хотите быть тут главным и бесчуственным аналитиком?

----------


## Yeshe

> А Вы хотите быть тут главным и бесчуственным аналитиком?


как это связано с рассматриваемой темой?

----------


## Максим&

Благодаря вере приобщаются к Дхарме,
Благодаря проникновенной мудрости постигают высшую 
реальность*. 
Из этих двух мудрость является основой**. 
Но вера приходит раньше. 
         Нагарджуна, Ратнавали.

У Нагарджуны с верой проблем не было. Просто нынче мода такая на постсовковом пространстве хихикать над верующими. Населедие-с коммунизма.

----------

Aion (08.09.2015), Atmo Kamal (26.12.2015), Владимир Николаевич (07.09.2015)

----------


## Yeshe

Я не спорю, что вера помогает, когда вокруг буддийская среда, но вера вам не поможет, если вы родитесь в православной или мусульманской среде и будете долбить лбом в пол с истинной верой и мечтать про 70 девственниц (с искренней верой).

----------


## Максим&

> Я не спорю, что вера помогает, когда вокруг буддийская среда, но вера вам не поможет, если вы родитесь в православной или мусульманской среде и будете долбить лбом в пол с истинной верой и мечтать про 70 девственниц (с искренней верой).


А почему такие альтернативы? Среди верующих были и философы, и учёные, архитекторы и писатели, офицеры и артисты, путешественники и учителя, политики и историки, живописцы и просто хорошие люди.

Вот статья про современных верующих, которые не бьют лбом пол.
www.creationism.org/crimea/text/248.htm

И в чем вера должна помочь и не помочь? А идиотов хватает и среди неверующих.

----------


## Yeshe

> А почему такие альтернативы? Среди верующих были и философы, и учёные, архитекторы и писатели, офицеры и артисты, путешественники и учителя, политики и историки, живописцы и просто хорошие люди.


  Я не против, они могут быть и прекрасные люди, но вопрос не о людях, а о вере. Чем плоха вера? 

Стоящие часы все же показывают правильное время дважды в день (все дело только в том, когда на них смотреть). Среди всех философий и религий мира наверняка есть пара-тройка таких, которые говорят вам истину, и которым можно верить (все дело только в том, чтобы найти их среди общего мусора. Потому и получается, если не научиться думать, то однажды окажетесь в плену неправильных и вводящих в заблуждение идей. С гораздо большей вероятностью.

----------


## Максим&

> Я не против, они могут быть и прекрасные люди, но вопрос не о людях, а о вере. Чем плоха вера? 
> 
> Стоящие часы все же показывают правильное время дважды в день (все дело только в том, когда на них смотреть). Среди всех философий и религий мира наверняка есть пара-тройка таких, которые говорят вам истину, и которым можно верить (все дело только в том, чтобы найти их среди общего мусора. Потому и получается, если не научиться думать, то однажды окажетесь в плену неправильных и вводящих в заблуждение идей. С гораздо большей вероятностью.


Я так и не понял чем плоха вера астрофизиков которые и вселенную исследуют и одновременно полагают БВзрыв началом креационого эволюционизма? 
Очень стройная и гармоничная симфония.

----------


## Нико

> как это связано с рассматриваемой темой?


Тема про веру.... Или я забылась, а она была про килограмм мороженого, пожираемого ежедневно среднестатистическим американцем?

----------


## Yeshe

> Я так и не понял чем плоха вера астрофизиков которые и вселенную исследуют и одновременно полагают БВзрыв началом креационого эволюционизма? 
> Очень стройная и гармоничная симфония.


вера астрофизиков (к которым кстати принадлежу и я) верой не называется. Ученые строят гипотезы и ищут подтверждения. Важное свойство хорошей гипотезы не только в том, что она описывает реальность (разлетающиеся с ускорением галактики), не только дает объяснение, почему это так (скорее всего произошел взрыв), но и предсказывает, что будет дальше. Если предположение подтверждается (много раз), то на данном этапе считается, что гипотеза пока работает. Пока ее не опровергли новые данные или пока не придумана лучше работающая гипотеза. На чем основана религиозная вера?

----------

Паня (07.09.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> про килограмм мороженого, пожираемого ежедневно среднестатистическим американцем?


Гы..:-)  А эти мифы откуда? Неужели 200млн. среднест.американцев поедают в день по кг.мороженого?
Это наверно из той оперы, что 150 млн. среднест.  россиян выпивают в сутки по литра водки, а потом играют на балалайке:-)

----------


## Максим&

> вера астрофизиков (к которым кстати принадлежу и я) верой не называется. Ученые строят гипотезы и ищут подтверждения. Важное свойство хорошей гипотезы не только в том, что она описывает реальность (разлетающиеся с ускорением галактики), не только дает объяснение, почему это так (скорее всего произошел взрыв), но и предсказывает, что будет дальше. Если предположение подтверждается (много раз), то на данном этапе считается, что гипотеза пока работает. Пока ее не опровергли новые данные или пока не придумана лучше работающая гипотеза. На чем основана религиозная вера?


То что вы описали это гипотеза вселенной , а вера в Творца, Разум, Бога это тот недостающий пазл который для некоторых ученных завершает целостную картину мироздания  и придаёт всему большую осмысленность. Я же привёл коротенькие цитаты ученных. Более подробно о вере и науке можно прочесть у Бернард Хайш " Теория Бога: Доказательство существования Бога в современной науке". Ваш коллега, по идее должны были слышать. Ему вера жить не мешала. Стивен Хокинг не видел причин вводить во вселенную Творца, другой видит для себя в этом смысл. От этого он не становится слабоумным. У Митио Каку в его фильмах тоже проскальзывают нотки допущения Творца, возможно это популизм, не знаю. 
Вообще не вижу от веры проблем. Проблемы в воспитании и образовании, а не в вере.

----------


## Yeshe

Интересно, что на буддийском форуме, где люди в творца не верят, вы беседуете за веру в создателя вселенной. А одна знакомая бабушка верила, что она беседует с Серафимом Саровским, и что он ее духовный муж. Верьте на здоровье во что хотите, только при этом не теряйте голову. Вера - штука достаточно опасная, если использовать ее без мысли.

----------


## Максим&

> Интересно, что на буддийском форуме, где люди в творца не верят, вы беседуете за веру в создателя вселенной. А одна знакомая бабушка верила, что она беседует с Серафимом Саровским, и что он ее духовный муж. Верьте на здоровье во что хотите, только при этом не теряйте голову. Вера - штука достаточно опасная, если использовать ее без мысли.


А это пока модераторы не видят я занимаюсь пропагандой неоплатонизма:-) 
Ну вместо Творца я могу и Ади-Будду поместить. Правда нужно будет креационизм заменить на эманационизм.  Опасна в жизни любая идея если её без мысли использовать, даже большевизм:-)

----------


## Yeshe

> А это пока модераторы не видят я занимаюсь пропагандой неоплатонизма:-) 
> Ну вместо Творца я могу и Ади-Будду поместить. Правда нужно будет креационизм заменить на эманационизм.  Опасна в жизни любая идея если её без мысли использовать, даже большевизм:-)


ЧТД, как пишут в конце домашнего задания. Что и Требовалось Доказать. Вера хороша, но без мысли ее использовать опасно. Становитесь игрушкой в чужой игре.

----------

Паня (07.09.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

> По мотивам соседней темы вопрос возник. 
> Почему никто не хочет чтобы *Буддизм был религией? Чем плоха вера?*


http://samlib.ru/s/shapiro_m_a/school.shtml
...
Что делают ученые после того, как выдвигают теорию? Они ее проверяют. Если проверка ее опровергает, то они ее отбрасывают. Это называется верифицируемостью. И это один из столпов, на котором покоится все здание науки. В ней мало придумать красивую теорию - она должна работать. *Проблема наших предков зачастую была не в том, что они не могли проверить ту или иную теорию экспериментально, а в том, что они подобную проверку вообще не считали нужной. Именно поэтому по умам кочевали тысячи абсолютно бредовых и не соответствующих действительности идей. Многие впрочем, бродят по мозгам людей до сих пор и по все той же причине.*

----------

Neroli (08.09.2015), Денис Б (23.10.2015), Шавырин (11.09.2015)

----------


## Фил

> вера астрофизиков (к которым кстати принадлежу и я) верой не называется. Ученые строят гипотезы и ищут подтверждения. Важное свойство хорошей гипотезы не только в том, что она описывает реальность (разлетающиеся с ускорением галактики), не только дает объяснение, почему это так (скорее всего произошел взрыв), *но и предсказывает, что будет дальше.* Если предположение подтверждается (много раз), то на данном этапе считается, что гипотеза пока работает. Пока ее не опровергли новые данные или пока не придумана лучше работающая гипотеза. На чем основана религиозная вера?


Ну как же это теория предсказывает?
Это пост-фактум сравнивают факты с теорией, перемещаются мысленно в прошлое и делают заключение, что вот да, теория бы предсказала бы все правильно бы.
Когда Вы находитесь в "сейчас" Вы можете только верить, что теория _предсказывает_.

----------


## Нико

> ЧТД, как пишут в конце домашнего задания. Что и Требовалось Доказать. Вера хороша, но без мысли ее использовать опасно. Становитесь игрушкой в чужой игре.


Вера хороша всегда. Даже если становишься игрушкой в чужой игре.

----------


## Шенпен

> Вера хороша всегда. Даже если становишься игрушкой в чужой игре.


Что значит всегда?
Верить ,что тебя ждут  70 девственниц в раю  - это хорошо ?

----------


## Neroli

> Что значит всегда?
> Верить ,что тебя ждут  70 девственниц в раю  - это хорошо ?


Это как посмотреть. Вдруг и правда ждут))

----------

Максим& (08.09.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Потому что среди наших буддистов много атеистов советской закалки (даже если сами они советскую эпоху не застали). Они воспитаны так, что религия для них что-то дурное. Ну и вера заодно. Хотя может быть и вера без религии, и религия без веры.


Атеисты тоже...верующие люди))))

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я не спорю, что вера помогает, когда вокруг буддийская среда, но вера вам не поможет, если вы родитесь в православной или мусульманской среде и будете долбить лбом в пол с истинной верой и мечтать про 70 девственниц (с искренней верой).


С верой не все так просто. Меня как раз воспитывали в православной манере, причем неотступно. Но я так и не поверила в христианского Бога и никак это мне было не вложить, хоть и старались почти 20 лет. Но вот буддизмом меня сразу сподобило, хоть и не слепо, но без вопросов, я ЗНАЛА СРАЗУ, что это МОЕ. А дальше только все обросло подтверждениями. Кармические предпосылки сильны.

А вера хороша. особенно чистая, основанная на проверке и внедрении в жизнь. Жаль, что эта чистота со временем у некоторых засоряется. Скепсис ведь такая вещь......тоже вера)))) куда дышло своего ума повернешь, туда и потечет. Хотя большинство не в силах повернуть туда, куда полезнее. А мудрых учителей они видят все меньше.( Варятся в собственном бульоне.

----------


## Шенпен

> Это как посмотреть. Вдруг и правда ждут))


Ключевое слове - "вдруг".
Что-бы это проверить ,нужно нескольких людей взорвать (кроме себя).
Вот у этих людей , которых взорвали и спросим,чем плоха такая вера.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вера хороша всегда. Даже если становишься игрушкой в чужой игре.


Многим недоверчиво становиться камикадзе. На веру ведь нужна смелость и отсутствие страха быть игрушкой в чужой игре.) И понимание, что решаешь все и накапливаешь только ты сам, сам и отвечаешь за все. И НИКТО не виноват в том, что ты тупой, омраченный и немудрый, кроме тебя. Типа, отдаешься весь под защиту Прибежищу, а дальше будь, что будет. А народ очень боится быть обманутым. Вот и старается найти постоянные отговорки - почему надо сомневаться без конца.....

Ну, все с определенными допусками, конечно. И вообще, кармические связи и заслуги везде рулят....вера сама собой кармически проявляется и правильными усилиями усиливается. И подкручивать грамотно ее надо. Через чистоту. Самому.

----------

Пилигрим (11.09.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Ключевое слове - "вдруг".
> Что-бы это проверить ,нужно нескольких людей взорвать (кроме себя).
> Вот у этих людей , которых взорвали и спросим,чем плоха такая вера.


Ну понятно да, вера плоха тем, кто может быть опасна окружающим.
А если брать индивидуума, ему чем плохо?

----------


## Шенпен

> Ну понятно да, вера плоха тем, кто может быть опасна окружающим.
> А если брать индивидуума, ему чем плохо?


Тем,что можно неверную информация принять за верную и ожидать результатов ,которых не может быть.

----------

Паня (08.09.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Что значит всегда?
> Верить ,что тебя ждут  70 девственниц в раю  - это хорошо ?


Считаете, что 70 это перебор?

----------


## Максим&

> С верой не все так просто. Меня как раз воспитывали в православной манере, причем неотступно. Но я так и не поверила в христианского Бога и никак это мне было не вложить, хоть и старались почти 20 лет. Но вот буддизмом меня сразу сподобило, хоть и не слепо, но без вопросов, я ЗНАЛА СРАЗУ, что это МОЕ. А дальше только все обросло подтверждениями. Кармические предпосылки сильны.


В любой стране найдётся 5% маргиналов которых не устраивает вера предков. Вам повезло, вы из них:-)

----------


## Шенпен

> Считаете, что 70 это перебор?


Я уже написал выше ,что я считаю.

----------


## Максим&

> Ключевое слове - "вдруг".
> Что-бы это проверить ,нужно нескольких людей взорвать (кроме себя).
> Вот у этих людей , которых взорвали и спросим,чем плоха такая вера.


Опять крайности и манипуляции. Миллионы казахов да татар за гуриями в рай не спешат, потому как пандиты ихние учат, что гарем будет как следствие твоей добродетели, а не терроризма. Ну а то, что гуру-националисты манипулируют сознанием, так это проблема не веры, а твоей личной образованности. Думаете без гурий не найдётся желающих бахнуть за идею или деньги?

----------


## Neroli

> Тем,что можно неверную информация принять за верную и ожидать результатов ,которых не может быть.


Мы живем в ситуации, когда верную информацию получить невозможно. Да же?
То, что вы написали - это случай каждого из нас. Даже атеиста. 
И что же делать?

----------

Фил (08.09.2015)

----------


## Шенпен

> Опять крайности и манипуляции.


Согласен.Взрывать людей  за веру - это крайность.



> Миллионы казахов да татар за гуриями в рай не спешат, потому как пандиты ихние учат, что гарем будет как следствие твоей добродетели, а не терроризма.


Пусть верят во что хотят ,лишь бы другим вред не приносили.



> Ну а то, что гуру-националисты манипулируют сознанием, так это проблема не веры, а твоей личной образованности.


Плучается , что чем меньше образованности , тем больше шансов у слепой веры? - Согласен.



> Думаете без гурий не найдётся желающих бахнуть за идею или деньги?


Безусловно найдётся.

----------


## Фил

> Мы живем в ситуации, когда верную информацию получить невозможно. Да же?
> То, что вы написали - это случай каждого из нас. Даже атеиста. 
> И что же делать?


Все таки чтобы такие кванторы как "невозможно", "никогда", "всегда" употреблять - нужны основания.
Что делать?
Не принимать неверную информацию за истину, руководствуясь исключительно верой.

----------


## Шенпен

> Мы живем в ситуации, когда верную информацию получить невозможно. Да же?
> То, что вы написали - это случай каждого из нас. Даже атеиста. 
> И что же делать?


Ну почему-же.
Есть масса информации, которую можно проверить.
Тут вот много говорили про верифицируемость.
В буддизме, я считаю,многое можно верифицировать.Начиная с 1-ой БИ.

----------


## Neroli

> Ну почему-же.
> Есть масса информации, которую можно проверить.
> Тут вот много говорили про верифицируемость.
> В буддизме, я считаю,многое можно верифицировать.Начиная с 1-ой БИ.


Вы считаете, что если что-то можно верифицировать, то остальное, лежащее за пределами познания, верно по умолчанию?
А с явной лажей как поступать (полно ее, гора Меру, например, кто видел? может и нирваны нет и вообще след. жизней?)?

----------


## Паня

> Мы живем в ситуации, когда верную информацию получить невозможно. Да же?
> И что же делать?


Стараться получать от жизни удовольствие (желательно в рамках УК))

----------

Дубинин (08.09.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Стараться получать от жизни удовольствие (желательно в рамках УК))


Это гедонизм.
Даже в рамках УК так деградировать можно!

----------

Максим& (08.09.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Есть масса информации, которую можно проверить.


 Если бы было так!

----------


## Neroli

> Стараться получать от жизни удовольствие (желательно в рамках УК))


Я это слышала уже сто раз))
Училка по литературе как-то сказала (кстати, это все что я вынесла из школьной программы))): "Человек задумывается о смысле жизни, потому что он не принимал решения здесь оказаться, или не помнит о нем".
Не могу не задаться вопросом, а нафига мне получать удовольствие? Ну примитивно же. "Родился, полайкал смешные картиночки и умер" (с) Инфузория?

----------

Максим& (08.09.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Я это слышала уже сто раз))
> Училка по литературе как-то сказала (кстати, это все что я вынесла из школьной программы))): "Человек задумывается о смысле жизни, потому что он не принимал решения здесь оказаться, или не помнит о нем".
> Не могу не задаться вопросом, а нафига мне получать удовольствие? Ну примитивно же. "Родился, полайкал смешные картиночки и умер" (с) Инфузория?


"Нафига"- это не вопрос настоящего робота (он предполагает свободу). Сами т.н. "душевные терзания" это запрограммированный поиск "лучшей доли" самого умного, смысла..зверушка- толкает - не даёт замереть- такая уродилась- эволюция!

----------

Мяснов (08.09.2015)

----------


## Шенпен

> Вы считаете, что если что-то можно верифицировать, то остальное, лежащее за пределами познания, верно по умолчанию?


Нет ,конечно-же я так не считаю.Но есть кое-какие вдохновляющие вещи.
И кроме-того ,буддизм не говорот,что "вдруг" будет так-то и так-то. Он обясняет "почему" так будет.
А уже соответствует это объяснение жизненному опыту или нет - это как-бы другой вопрос.
Можно решить  ,что не соответствует - и не быть буддистом.

----------


## Neroli

> "Нафига"- это не вопрос настоящего робота (он предполагает свободу). Сами т.н. "душевные терзания" это запрограммированный поиск "лучшей доли" самого умного, смысла..зверушка- толкает - не даёт замереть- такая уродилась- эволюция!


Все ходы мыслей поняла, кроме одного, почему это поиск именно "лучшей доли"?

----------


## Дубинин

> Все ходы мыслей поняла, кроме одного, почему это поиск именно "лучшей доли"?


Потому- что, мозг поощряет и "имеет как цель" вовсе не "нирваническое" избавление от голода, а "поиск нового переживания котлеты" (в буддизме это элемент неведения- принимать "счастье отсутствия" за "счастье владения")

----------

Мяснов (08.09.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Потому- что, мозг поощряет и "имеет как цель" вовсе не "нирваническое" избавление от голода, а "поиск нового переживания котлеты" (в буддизме это элемент неведения- принимать "счастье отсутствия" за "счастье владения")


Вам не кажется что для "мозга" это слишком сложный и запутанный ход поощрять поиск смысла собственного существования? 
И кстати, *кого* поощряет мозг?

----------

Фил (08.09.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Вам не кажется что для "мозга" это слишком сложный и запутанный ход поощрять поиск смысла собственного существования? 
> И кстати, *кого* поощряет мозг?


Да, мне кажется именно так- поэтому я думаю, что у мозга нет "вообще некого- Смысла"- это заведённый химический робот. И выдумали мы некий "самостоятельный мозг"- чисто как роботы- дабы ответить на вопрос-получить гормональное поощрение- и тем перестать тратить глюкозу.

----------

Мяснов (08.09.2015), Паня (08.09.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Да мне кажется именно так- поэтому я думаю, что у мозга нет "вообще некого- Смысла"- это заведённый химический робот. И выдумали мы некий "самостоятельный мозг"- чисто как роботы- дабы ответить на вопрос- и тем перестать тратить глюкозу.


Если вкратце, я вижу, что, скажем, крыса ничего не может сделать против дофамина в своей крови, а человек может.
Сможете обосновать, что такое св-во результат эволюции?

----------


## Фил

> Если вкратце, я вижу, что, скажем, крыса ничего не может сделать против дофамина в своей крови, а человек может.
> Сможете обосновать, что такое св-во результат эволюции?


А человек разве может?
По моему достаточно 1 раз кокаин попробовать и все, не откажешься.

----------

Алексей Л (09.09.2015), Денис Б (23.10.2015), Дубинин (08.09.2015), Мяснов (08.09.2015), Паня (08.09.2015)

----------


## Шенпен

> Если вкратце, я вижу, что, скажем, крыса ничего не может сделать против дофамина в своей крови, а человек может.
> Сможете обосновать, что такое св-во результат эволюции?


Не сможет.Потому-что это результат кармы :Big Grin:  :Cool:

----------


## Крымский

> Если вкратце, я вижу, что, скажем, крыса ничего не может сделать против дофамина в своей крови, а человек может.
> Сможете обосновать, что такое св-во результат эволюции?


Я смогу - человек тоже не может, если концентрацию задрать, как крысе  :Smilie:

----------

Дубинин (08.09.2015), Мяснов (08.09.2015), Фил (08.09.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> А человек разве может?
> По моему достаточно 1 раз кокаин попробовать и все, не откажешься.


Если он кокаина не может отказаться, то вообще ни от чего не может что ли? Пить пиво может перестать?

----------


## Neroli

> Я смогу - человек тоже не может, если концентрацию задрать, как крысе


А кто задирает крысе дофамин? 
А у человека почему занижен?
А если не задирать, она сможет?

----------


## Фил

> Если он кокаина не может отказаться, то вообще ни от чего не может что ли? Пить пиво может перестать?


Такую гадость можно даже и не начинать.
Кокаин замещает какие-то нейромедиаторы, а пиво... не от хорошей жизни. Потому что вода была тухлая и с холерой.

----------


## Дубинин

> Если он кокаина не может отказаться, то вообще ни от чего не может что ли? Пить пиво может перестать?


Он перестаёт "что-то"- под воздействием "чего-то" (как и начинает). Это просто колба с реактивами и разными полупрозрачными для веществ- отделениями.

----------

Крымский (08.09.2015), Мяснов (08.09.2015), Фил (08.09.2015)

----------


## Крымский

> А кто задирает крысе дофамин?
> А если не задирать, она сможет?


Исследователь, обычно  :Smilie: 
Крысы очень умные и социальные, это чемпионы психики.
Лучше взять кого-то по-проще, но там резко объемы мозга по отношению к телу сразу падают.
Эволюция снабжает желаниями и мотивами тех, у кого есть развитая психика т.е. в первую очередь социальных животных, видимо.
Все остальные довольствуются разновидностями автоматизма.

----------

Neroli (09.09.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Такую гадость можно даже и не начинать.
> Кокаин замещает какие-то нейромедиаторы, а пиво... не от хорошей жизни. Потому что вода была тухлая и с холерой.


Ну почему, разок-другой в квартал пиво с капченым лящиком это просто сказка.

----------

Паня (08.09.2015)

----------


## Yeshe

> Ну как же это теория предсказывает?
> Это пост-фактум сравнивают факты с теорией, перемещаются мысленно в прошлое и делают заключение, что вот да, теория бы предсказала бы все правильно бы.
> Когда Вы находитесь в "сейчас" Вы можете только верить, что теория _предсказывает_.


Чтобы переместиться в "сейчас" или осознать себя в "сейчас", надо иметь концепцию "сейчас". У вас она одна, у физиков несколько другая. Вернее у них их несколько. Да, экстраполяция прошлого в будущее это один из методов, и к вере он имеет мало отношения. Больше к размышлению на основании разных теорий.

----------

Фил (09.09.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Чтобы переместиться в "сейчас" или осознать себя в "сейчас", надо иметь концепцию "сейчас". У вас она одна, у физиков несколько другая. Вернее у них их несколько. Да, экстраполяция прошлого в будущее это один из методов, и к вере он имеет мало отношения. Больше к размышлению на основании разных теорий.


В "сейчас" не нужно перемещаться, вы всегда "сейчас", больше просто негде быть. В "сейчас" нет никаких концепций, "сейчас" - это мгновение, рассудок за ним не успевает.Первая же мысль включает мощный аппарат иллюзий).

----------

Фил (09.09.2015)

----------


## Крымский

> В "сейчас" не нужно перемещаться, вы всегда "сейчас", больше просто негде быть.


Но это "сейчас" в кавычках и оно отличается от сейчас физиков.
Восприятие, распознавание и осознание информации имеет свои затраты во времени.
Наше "сейчас" всегда на несколько мгновений в прошлом, "сейчас" рефлексов обгоняет "сейчас" инстинктов и так далее.
Любое осознанное действие в свете этого - экстраполяция прошлого в будущее. Сознание занимается моделированием, планированием и предсказанием.

----------

Алик (09.09.2015), Дубинин (09.09.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Чтобы переместиться в "сейчас" или осознать себя в "сейчас", надо иметь концепцию "сейчас". У вас она одна, у физиков несколько другая. Вернее у них их несколько. Да, экстраполяция прошлого в будущее это один из методов, и к вере он имеет мало отношения. Больше к размышлению на основании разных теорий.


А к чему имеет отношение экстраполяция?
Просто у физиков (у вас) "вера" - это ругательство?

----------


## Фил

> Ну почему, разок-другой в квартал пиво с капченым лящиком это просто сказка.


Это от безделья, в таком случае.
И отказаться от пива-в-квартал Вам не составит труда.

А отказаться от заместителя нейромедиатора дофамина - кокаина Вы не сможете физически, если только посредством самоубийства.
Это все таки не совсем "отказ".

----------

Алик (09.09.2015)

----------


## Крымский

> А отказаться от заместителя нейромедиатора дофамина - кокаина Вы не сможете физически, если только посредством самоубийства.
> Это все таки не совсем "отказ".


Там сначала концентрация дофамина повышается под действием наркотика, а потом падает выработка дофамина в результате адаптации.
В следствии этого будет "ломка" при снятии с наркотика, депрессия, но "почиститься" и остаться в живых все же можно  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (09.09.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Там сначала концентрация дофамина повышается под действием наркотика, а потом падает выработка дофамина в результате адаптации. В следствии этого будет "ломка" при снятии с наркотика, депрессия, но "почиститься" и остаться в живых все же можно


Но это уже не "а надоело, пожалуй перестану".
Людям адски сложно конфеты и пончики перестать есть в промышленных масштабах, хотя там никакого химического замещения, только психологическая зависимость.

----------

Алик (09.09.2015), Крымский (09.09.2015)

----------


## Крымский

> Но это уже не "а надоело, пожалуй перестану".


Всю дорогу тянет потом снова наркотик "попробовать" и постоянный поиск частичной замены идет от сладкого и далее.




> Людям адски сложно конфеты и пончики перестать есть в промышленных масштабах, хотя там никакого химического замещения, только психологическая зависимость.


Не сказал бы, сахар там в адских концентрациях, а тело очень любит сладкое  :Smilie:

----------

Дубинин (09.09.2015), Паня (09.09.2015), Фил (09.09.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Это от безделья, в таком случае.
> И отказаться от пива-в-квартал Вам не составит труда.
> 
> А отказаться от заместителя нейромедиатора дофамина - кокаина Вы не сможете физически, если только посредством самоубийства.
> Это все таки не совсем "отказ".


Ну почему же. На памяти есть реальный случай, человек лет 6 кололся ( маковая химия). Избавился, причём без ломок и самоубийств. Правда я так понимаю не обошлось без замены на другой опиум, религиозный, ну  и не исключен элемент чуда. Правда он года через три и с религиозного соскочил, но к старому говорит, даже не тянет.  Нормальный, обычный человек. В пассионарности и грандиозной силе воли не замечен. Так, что проблемы мозга видимо не до конца изучены и выход есть.

----------

Фил (09.09.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Ну почему же. На памяти есть реальный случай, человек лет 6 кололся ( маковая химия). Избавился, причём без ломок и самоубийств. Правда я так понимаю не обошлось без замены на другой опиум, религиозный, ну  и не исключен элемент чуда. Правда он года через три и с религиозного соскочил, но к старому говорит, даже не тянет.  Нормальный, обычный человек. В пассионарности и грандиозной силе воли не замечен. Так, что проблемы мозга видимо не до конца изучены и выход есть.


Не так наверное действует. Повезло.
Физику и химию усилием мысли не изменишь.

----------


## Крымский

> Не так наверное действует. Повезло.
> Физику и химию усилием мысли не изменишь.


У меня был недавно интересный разговор с одним приятелем, который очень много сил уделяет своей карьере.
Спросил его, зачем он столько времени и сил тратит на работу, если семьи и детей у него нет.
Денег он зарабатывает много, но тратить ему их некогда, да и не на что - крупные траты мешают работать же.
Он говорит, что ему нравится работа и нравится, когда другие хорошо отзываются о нем и его труде, признание важно.
Я ему говорю "Так ты просто хочешь любить и быть любимым что ли?"
Он удивленно посмотрел на меня, задумался, засмеялся и сказал, что похоже понял о чем я говорю.

Тягу к наркотику можно вытеснить в бессознательное и заместить чем-то другим.
То, что это наркотик посадил тебе крестиком вышивать, молитвы повторять или по бабам бегать, осознать будет трудно.

----------

Фил (09.09.2015)

----------


## Neroli

Вот скажите лучше... Что первично эмоция/желание или соответствующее вещество в крови? В природе.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.09.2015)

----------


## Крымский

> Вот скажите лучше... Что первично эмоция/желание или соответствующее вещество в крови? В природе.


И так бывает, и наоборот.
Система отзывчива и со стороны тела, и со стороны психики.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.09.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Я ему говорю "Так ты просто хочешь любить и быть любимым что ли?"
> Он удивленно посмотрел на меня, задумался, засмеялся и сказал, что похоже понял о чем я говорю.
> 
> Тягу к наркотику можно вытеснить в бессознательное и заместить чем-то другим.
> То, что это наркотик посадил тебе крестиком вышивать, молитвы повторять или по бабам бегать, осознать будет трудно.


Прежде чем вытеснять тягу к чему либо, хорошо бы понять, зачем это делать. Если наш бог Эволюция, то какая разница как глюкозу экономить? Чем бы дитя не тешилось, лишь бы размножалось.

----------


## Neroli

> И так бывает, и наоборот.
> Система отзывчива и со стороны тела, и со стороны психики.


Ну вот с половыми гормонами все понятно.  :Smilie: 
А гнев, например. Что там выделяется? Может оно спонтанно в здоровом теле возникнуть?

----------


## Фил

> Ну вот с половыми гормонами все понятно. 
> А гнев, например. Что там выделяется? Может оно спонтанно в здоровом теле возникнуть?


Адреналин?

----------


## Максим&

> Тягу к наркотику можно вытеснить в бессознательное и заместить чем-то другим.
> То, что это наркотик посадил тебе крестиком вышивать, молитвы повторять или по бабам бегать, осознать будет трудно.


А разве так не со всеми вещами и привычками. Бросает читать книги, но все равно замещаете чтение чем-то другим. Перестаете вязать и начинаете собирать гербарий. Человек же не может вообще ничего не делать. Причём здесь наркотик. Так все вещи мы можем обозвать наркотиком. Я правда не пойму об чем речь то идёт. Про робота? Так это вроде в другой теме:-)

----------


## Фил

> Вот скажите лучше... Что первично эмоция/желание или соответствующее вещество в крови? В природе.


Проводили опыты по выбору нажатия красной или зеленой кнопки.
Испытуемый должен был сразу же как у него возникнет желание нажать на кнопку ту или иную.
За 6 секунд до этого по приборам уже было известно, что именно он "пожелает",

----------

Алик (09.09.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Адреналин?


Да хоть что))
Вот вы лежите и спите, и вдруг у вас адреналин в крови бабах, вы вскакиваете и жену любимую сковородкой по башке хрясь! Так может быть?

----------


## Neroli

> Проводили опыты по выбору нажатия красной или зеленой кнопки.
> Испытуемый должен был сразу же как у него возникнет желание нажать на кнопку ту или иную.
> За 6 секунд до этого по приборам уже было известно, что именно он "пожелает",


И что это доказывает?

----------


## Фил

> Да хоть что))
> Вот вы лежите и спите, и вдруг у вас адреналин в крови бабах, вы вскакиваете и жену любимую сковородкой по башке хрясь! Так может быть?


Да конечно.
Дядя Федор Чистяков по моему именно так и поступил.
Потом - психушка, теперь - Свидетели Иеговы.

----------


## Фил

> И что это доказывает?


Что материя первична, а сознание - вторично  :Smilie:  (на самом деле - взаимосвязаны)

----------


## Neroli

> Да конечно.
> Дядя Федор Чистяков по моему именно так и поступил.
> Потом - психушка, теперь - Свидетели Иеговы.


Психушка и С-ли Иеговы, как бэ доказывают, что человек был не здоров или у него так болезнь началась. Я про здорового хочу.

----------


## Neroli

> Что материя первична, а сознание - вторично  (на самом деле - взаимосвязаны)


Так взаимосвязаны, или что-то все таки первично?

----------


## Фил

> Психушка и С-ли Иеговы, как бэ доказывают, что человек был не здоров или у него так болезнь началась. Я про здорового хочу.


Ничего не доказывают.
Доказывают, что крыша поехала внезапно, а до этого то он в психушке не лечился.

----------


## Фил

> Так взаимосвязаны, или что-то все таки первично?


Взаимосвязаны, сказать что первично невозможно без дуалистического разделения. Это я так, Ленина вспомнил.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.09.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Так взаимосвязаны, или что-то все таки первично?


Просветленные  говорят, что этот мир создан умом (просьба не путать с мыслями рассудка).

----------


## Neroli

> Ничего не доказывают.
> Доказывают, что крыша поехала внезапно, а до этого то он в психушке не лечился.


А причины все равно не ясны. 
Не хотите же вы сказать, что надпочечники внезапно вышли из строя и давай адреналин вырабатывать на ровном месте? А может человек впечатлений накопил глючных?

----------


## Фил

> А причины все равно не ясны. 
> Не хотите же вы сказать, что надпочечники внезапно вышли из строя и давай адреналин вырабатывать на ровном месте?


"Непроизвольный выброс адреналина" называется. 
Может еще повышенный уровень адреналина быть.
Вполне.




> А может человек впечатлений накопил глючных?


 Творческая личность!

----------


## Neroli

> Творческая личность!


Ну вот, накопила творческая личность впечатлений и где тонко там и порвалось)) 
А потом у "личности" все равно выбор есть, что с этим вбросом делать. Можно просто быстро бегать, а не убивать?

----------


## Фил

> Ну вот, накопила творческая личность впечатлений и где тонко там и порвалось)) 
> А потом у "личности" все равно выбор есть, что с этим вбросом делать. Можно просто быстро бегать, а не убивать?


Выбор "убивать" тоже делается на основании чего-то.
Иначе бы никто никого никогда не убивал.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.09.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Выбор "убивать" тоже делается на основании чего-то.
> Иначе бы никто никого никогда не убивал.


Не важно на основании чего, важно, что решение что делать идет от сознания.

----------


## Фил

> Не важно на основании чего, важно, что решение что делать идет от сознания.


Только сознание перед этим мухоморов поело, но мухоморы, конечно, ни при чем.

----------

Паня (09.09.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Только сознание перед этим мухоморов поело, но мухоморы, конечно, ни при чем.


А часто вы, Фил, мухоморы едите, чтобы это стало аргументом? 
Мы же говорим, про обычного человека в обычном состоянии сознания, у которого спонтанно что-то там почки учудили. Я во всяком случае об этом.


Мне вообще как-то странно с вами разговаривать, словно и правда мухоморы кушаю.
Я какбэ говорю, что свободный человек и могу произнести все, что угодно. А вы мне возражаете, что не все, что угодно, потому что если мне отрубить голову я вообще разговаривать не смогу.  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Хос (09.09.2015)

----------


## Шенпен

Вот так вот можно наблюдать взаимозависимость каждый день , в неё не веря  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> А часто вы, Фил, мухоморы едите, чтобы это стало аргументом? 
> Мы же говорим, про обычного человека в обычном состоянии сознания, у которого спонтанно что-то там почки учудили. Я во всяком случае об этом.


Таким образом настроение и состояние сознания зависит от внешних факторов.
Грибы и алкоголь - это очень сильное воздействие.
Но и разные дисфункции (а они могут быть и спонтанными) также влияют.
Почему нет?
Триггером для выброса адреналина все что угодно может быть, хоть развязавшийся шнурок.

----------


## Neroli

> Триггером для выброса адреналина все что угодно может быть, хоть развязавшийся шнурок.


надпочечник на развязавшийся шнурок не отреагирует. только сознание. ч.т.д.?  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> надпочечник на развязавшийся шнурок не отреагирует. только сознание. ч.т.д.?


Да ладно.
Сознанию пофиг на какой-то развязавшийся шнурок.
А вот если при этом адреналином торкнет - тогда и убить можно.
Разве можно сознательно убить из-за развязавшегося шнурка?

----------


## Neroli

> Да ладно.
> Сознанию пофиг на какой-то развязавшийся шнурок.
> А вот если при этом адреналином торкнет - тогда и убить можно.
> Разве можно сознательно убить из-за развязавшегося шнурка?


Видимо не пофиг.

Развязался шнурок -> выбесило -> адреналин -> бдыщь!!! Сознание не участвовало по вашу никак?

----------


## Дубинин

"Сознание- первично-вторично.." "курс доллара первичен- изменению цен или вторичен.." "сила человека первична подъёму бревна или вторична..". 
Это-же просто всё тех-термины (включая "сознание")- для удобного сокращения- налагаемого на кучу феноменов. 
т.н. "сознание"- по буддейски: ясное-бесформенное познающее-т.е функция (прилагательное). Сама постановка вопроса бредова- (без любимого Атмана).

----------

Сергей Хос (09.09.2015), Фил (09.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> "Сознание- первично-вторично.." "курс доллара первичен- изменению цен или вторичен.." "сила человека первична подъёму бревна или вторична..". 
> Это-же просто всё тех-термины (включая "сознание")- для удобного сокращения- налагаемого на кучу феноменов. 
> т.н. "сознание"- по буддейски: ясное-бесформенное познающее-т.е функция (прилагательное). Сама постановка вопроса бредова- (без любимого Атмана).


Дубинин, вот ты спец. Скажи мне, курс доллара хотя бы немного упадёт месяца через два?

----------


## Фил

> Видимо не пофиг.
> 
> Развязался шнурок -> выбесило -> адреналин -> бдыщь!!! Сознание не участвовало по вашу никак?


Участвовало.
Но определить, что было раньше, что главнее не представляется возможным.
Как идущему человеку невозможно определить, он сначала левой ногой идет, а потом правой, или наоборот.
Точка отсчета, если таковая имеется вообще, на недоступна.

----------


## Дубинин

> Дубинин, вот ты спец. Скажи мне, курс доллара хотя бы немного упадёт месяца через два?


По гаданию- вроде нет- не упадёт кординально. По анализу- исходя из известного- "бакинский"- так скоро-вряд- ли, евро- фиг знает- союз ихний лихорадит сильно (но скорее всего- то-же врядли так скоро).

----------


## Нико

> По гаданию- вроде нет- не упадёт кординально. По анализу- исходя из известного- "бакинский"- так скоро-вряд- ли, евро- фиг знает- союз ихний лихорадит сильно (но скорее всего- то-же врядли так скоро).


Это плохие новости!!!

----------


## Дубинин

> Это плохие новости!!!


Оно тебе надо?- сдалась тебе индусия- не наездилась? Умей здесь развеиваться.. ))

----------


## Нико

> Оно тебе надо?- сдалась тебе индусия- не наездилась? Умей здесь развеиваться.. ))


туда надо по делу. А получается -- невыгодно(.

----------


## Максим&

> По гаданию- вроде нет- не упадёт кординально. По анализу- исходя из известного- "бакинский"- так скоро-вряд- ли, евро- фиг знает- союз ихний лихорадит сильно (но скорее всего- то-же врядли так скоро).


Какой % вероятности у ваших гаданий?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Сама постановка вопроса бредова- (без любимого Атмана).


Очень верное замечание, кстати. Невозможно говорить о свободной воле не указывая при этом агента свободного воления.
Таким образом, совершенно последовательная анатмавада неизбежно ведет к механистическому воззрению, к представлению о человеке как об автомате, управляемом физическими процессами его тела.
Причина проста: физическое мы наблюдаем непосредственно, и инстинктивно признаем это наблюдаемое за основу конечного обоснования. Отсюда все разговоры про глюкозу, адреналин, отрубленные головы и проч.

----------

Neroli (09.09.2015), Дубинин (09.09.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Участвовало.
> Но определить, что было раньше, что главнее не представляется возможным.
> Как идущему человеку невозможно определить, он сначала левой ногой идет, а потом правой, или наоборот.
> Точка отсчета, если таковая имеется вообще, на недоступна.


Если бы человек просто шел и почка бдыщь, тогда да. А там, шнурок, Карл!)) 
Развязанный шнурок заценило сознание и понеслось. У почки даже глаз нет.

----------


## Neroli

> По гаданию- вроде нет- не упадёт кординально...


А вы случайно не гадали есть ли там что после смерти?))

----------

Максим& (09.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Какой % вероятности у ваших гаданий?


Даже и я без гаданий могу предсказать, что улучшений не будет).

----------


## Нико

> А вы случайно не гадали есть ли там что после смерти?))


Такими вопросами обычно всё и кончается у буддистов)))).

----------


## Neroli

> Такими вопросами обычно всё и кончается у буддистов)))).


Тех, кто задает такие вопросы, забирают на тот свет?

----------


## Нико

> Тех, кто задает такие вопросы, забирают на тот свет?


Нет, но "инвалид от Дхармы" Дубинин явно из принципа на них не ответит).

----------


## Neroli

> Нет, но "инвалид от Дхармы" Дубинин явно из принципа на них не ответит).


Глюкозу экономит?  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Хос (09.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Глюкозу экономит?


Скорее, гормоны  :Wink:

----------


## Максим&

> Даже и я без гаданий могу предсказать, что улучшений не будет).


Значит можно стричся в монахи?:-)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Глюкозу экономит?


Что за вопрос? глюкоза сама себя экономит ))))

----------

Neroli (09.09.2015), Дубинин (09.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Значит можно стричся в монахи?:-)


Вам - не стоит).

----------


## Максим&

> Вам - не стоит).


Выгонят?

----------


## Нико

> Выгонят?


Не выгонят, но это не Ваше же.... Если Вы не готовы "молиться" целыми сутками. А в свободное время ходить в монашеских одеждах в интернет-кафе и чатить там на сайтах знакомств))).

----------


## Максим&

> Не выгонят, но это не Ваше же.... Если Вы не готовы "молиться" целыми сутками. А в свободное время ходить в монашеских одеждах в интернет-кафе и чатить там на сайтах знакомств))).


Там не молятся целыми сутками. Основная проблема физический труд-стройка, но я могу заделаться библиотекарем, а в интернет-кафе я ходить не буду, ибо негоже преподобному блудодействовать :-)  Так что думаю, шансы есть.

----------


## Нико

> Там не молятся целыми сутками. Основная проблема физический труд-стройка, но я могу заделаться библиотекарем, а в интернет-кафе я ходить не буду, ибо негоже преподобному блудодействовать :-)  Так что думаю, шансы есть.


В какую традицию пойдёте стричься?

----------


## Фил

> Если бы человек просто шел и почка бдыщь, тогда да. А там, шнурок, Карл!)) 
> Развязанный шнурок заценило сознание и понеслось. У почки даже глаз нет.


Так вот он и шёл и почка бдыщь.
А шнурок просто на глаза попался.
А могла быть телефонная будка, букет цветов, все что угодно.
У события может быть миллион правдоподобных причин, и какую выберите Вы - дело вкуса.
А можно сохранить психическое здоровье и не выбирать ничего.

----------


## Сергей Хос

Есть еще и культурный способ об этом говорить. Например:

Насколько легко благодаря имеющимся у нашей школы примерам сновидения, иллюзии и т. д. можно достичь понимания вещей мира как не имеющих собственного бытия, настолько же затруднительно воспринять какие бы то ни было вещи как имеющие собственное бытие, постольку у признающих двоицу нет [подходящего] примера. Именно поэтому мы опровергаем всех спорящих [с нами] и никто [ничего] не может сказать [нам в] ответ. Чтобы скрыть отсутствие у мира [объективного] содержания, вы, покрыв, подобно шелкопрядам — клешам, выделениями своего воображения мир, полностью усеиваете все поверх горохом причинности, культивируемой сынами плохого рассуждательства. Если делают так, то обязательно надо опровергать этих спорщиков.
У всех тех вещей, подобных отражению, нет ни общих, ни собственных признаков. Какое может быть непосредственное или опосредованное познание [таких вещей]? Одна только мудрость, которая ведает все, непосредственно [постигает все] познаваемое.
Чандраирти. _Мадхьямакааватара_. Пер. А.Донца

----------

Дубинин (09.09.2015), Фил (09.09.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> В какую традицию пойдёте стричься?


Ну поскольку чаньских монастырей у нас тут нет, а если и появяться то трудно им поначалу придётся без материальной поддержки населения, то однозначно в православную. Там тоже и сидхи есть, и мантры, и божественный свет, и Чистые Земли. 
Но это если дубининские духи решат, что мирская миссия моя выполнена, и чатится в интернет кафе резона уже нет:-)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (10.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Есть еще и культурный способ об этом говорить. Например:
> 
> Насколько легко благодаря имеющимся у нашей школы примерам сновидения, иллюзии и т. д. можно достичь понимания вещей мира как не имеющих собственного бытия, настолько же затруднительно воспринять какие бы то ни было вещи как имеющие собственное бытие, постольку у признающих двоицу нет [подходящего] примера. Именно поэтому мы опровергаем всех спорящих [с нами] и никто [ничего] не может сказать [нам в] ответ. Чтобы скрыть отсутствие у мира [объективного] содержания, вы, покрыв, подобно шелкопрядам — клешам, выделениями своего воображения мир, полностью усеиваете все поверх горохом причинности, культивируемой сынами плохого рассуждательства. Если делают так, то обязательно надо опровергать этих спорщиков.
> У всех тех вещей, подобных отражению, нет ни общих, ни собственных признаков. Какое может быть непосредственное или опосредованное познание [таких вещей]? Одна только мудрость, которая ведает все, непосредственно [постигает все] познаваемое.
> Чандраирти. _Мадхьямакааватара_. Пер. А.Донца


Вот, Хос, ты этой цитатой сам свои суждения и опроверг!

----------

Фил (09.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ну поскольку чаньских монастырей у нас тут нет, а если и появяться то трудно им поначалу придётся без материальной поддержки населения, то однозначно в православную. Там тоже и сидхи есть, и мантры, и божественный свет, и Чистые Земли. 
> Но это если дубининские духи решат, что мирская миссия моя выполнена, и чатится в интернет кафе резона уже нет:-)


В православную? Я была о Вас лучшего мнения((

----------


## Фил

> Вот, Хос, ты этой цитатой сам свои суждения и опроверг!


Хос молодец!  :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (09.09.2015), Нико (09.09.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> В православную? Я была о Вас лучшего мнения((


Ну как есть. Да и должен же кто-то Дубинина перед смертью исповедать и причастить:-)

----------


## Нико

> Ну как есть. Да и должен же кто-то Дубинина перед смертью исповедать и причастить:-)


И только из этих соображений? ))) Да мы найдём ему попа, не переживайте так!

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вот, Хос, ты этой цитатой сам свои суждения и опроверг!


Нет, дорогая. Просто мы с тобой по-разному понимаем, что такое "мудрость, которая ведает все, непосредственно [постигает все] познаваемое". Но тут уж ничего не поделаешь - у всех своя вера. ))))

Кстати, Донец в своем примечании дает довольно любопытное разъяснение этого пункта:
По мнению Дигнаги, Дхармакирти и ряда других буддийских философов, правильное познание — прамана подразделяется на непосредственное — пратьякша, постигающее собственные признаки, непосредственно являющееся в восприятии, и опосредованное — анумана, постигающее общие признаки, не являющееся уму непосредственно. Прасангики же считают подлинным, правильным познанием только познание мудрости всеведения, которая непосредственно постигает познаваемое за одно мгновение.

----------


## Фил

> Нет, дорогая. Просто мы с тобой по-разному понимаем, что такое "мудрость, которая ведает все, непосредственно [постигает все] познаваемое". Но тут уж ничего не поделаешь - у всех своя вера. ))))


 Тут и веры не надо, чтобы понять, что это никаким боком не атман"

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Тут и веры не надо, чтобы понять, что это никаким боком не атман"


рано как и не-не-атман )))

----------


## Фил

Это, вообще-то, синекдоха. 
Лингвистический троп.
Когда Вы читаете "доллар подешевел" Вы же понимаете, что речь идет не о конкретном долларе в Вашей тумбочке. (хотя и он тоже подешевел  :Smilie:  )

----------


## Нико

> Нет, дорогая. Просто мы с тобой по-разному понимаем, что такое "мудрость, которая ведает все, непосредственно [постигает все] познаваемое". Но тут уж ничего не поделаешь - у всех своя вера. ))))
> 
> Кстати, Донец в своем примечании дает довольно любопытное разъяснение этого пункта:
> По мнению Дигнаги, Дхармакирти и ряда других буддийских философов, правильное познание — прамана подразделяется на непосредственное — пратьякша, постигающее собственные признаки, непосредственно являющееся в восприятии, и опосредованное — анумана, постигающее общие признаки, не являющееся уму непосредственно. Прасангики же считают подлинным, правильным познанием только познание мудрости всеведения, которая непосредственно постигает познаваемое за одно мгновение.



྇Мы всегда были перфекционистами...

----------


## Фил

> рано как и не-не-атман )))


Анатман!

----------


## Нико

> рано как и не-не-атман )))


Атман был бы постигнут запредельной мудростью арьи, будь он вообще в природе. А раз не постигнут -- это очередной условный ярлык, атман ваш))).

----------

Фил (09.09.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это, вообще-то, синекдоха. 
> Лингвистический троп.
> Когда Вы читаете "доллар подешевел" Вы же понимаете, что речь идет не о конкретном долларе в Вашей тумбочке. (хотя и он тоже подешевел  )

----------


## Максим&

Ставлю на то, что щас ещё примерно на три страницы  начнётся диспут про атман:-)

----------

Neroli (09.09.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ставлю на то, что щас ещё примерно на три страницы  начнётся диспут про атман:-)


Не, без меня не начнется, а я воздержусь ))

----------

Максим& (09.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ставлю на то, что щас ещё примерно на три страницы  начнётся диспут про атман:-)


Это до сих пор актуально.... Синий-синий атман...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBvJraTFWWc

----------


## Нико

> Не, без меня не начнется, а я воздержусь ))


И правильно сделаешь, потому что ещё две-три цитаты Чандры тебя погубят).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И правильно сделаешь, потому что ещё две-три цитаты Чандры тебя погубят).


Экая ты задира )))

----------


## Нико

> Экая ты задира )))


Да, настроение такое любовное....

----------

Сергей Хос (09.09.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Ну поскольку чаньских монастырей у нас тут нет, а если и появяться то трудно им поначалу придётся без материальной поддержки населения, то однозначно в православную. Там тоже и сидхи есть, и мантры, и божественный свет, и Чистые Земли. 
> Но это если дубининские духи решат, что мирская миссия моя выполнена, и чатится в интернет кафе резона уже нет:-)


Его духи подсказывают, что в традиционную религию, вам если и грозит, то только после чудесных потрясений, без них вы обречены. (старость, бесцельность, утешение промежуточными целями, глухой страх смерти..- в общем всё как обычно  у вас- людей)

----------


## Нико

> в общем всё как обычно  у вас- людей)


А вы уже за пределами людей?

----------


## Дубинин

> А вы уже за пределами людей?


Я- то просветлился давно. (а это духи -это не я- отвечают- с меня взятки- гладки..)

----------


## Максим&

> Его духи подсказывают, что в традиционную религию, вам если и грозит, то только после чудесных потрясений, без них вы обречены. (старость, бесцельность, утешение промежуточными целями, глухой страх смерти..- в общем всё как обычно  у вас- людей)


Вы ж даже не успели совершить камлание и танцы с бубнами. Думается это не духи говорят, а ваш скепсис. Ну ка киньте ещё пару яблок этим ками.

----------


## Крымский

> Прежде чем вытеснять тягу к чему либо, хорошо бы понять, зачем это делать. Если наш бог Эволюция, то какая разница как глюкозу экономить? Чем бы дитя не тешилось, лишь бы размножалось.


Эволюция - не бог, у нее плана нет. Поэтому и "зачем?" в ее процессах нет, только "что?", как результат адаптации и отбора. 




> Ну вот с половыми гормонами все понятно. 
> А гнев, например. Что там выделяется? Может оно спонтанно в здоровом теле возникнуть?


Одна физически развитая девушка, которая совсем не пила и не имела опыт приема наркотиков, однажды ночью проснулась в паническом приступе. 
Парализовало от страха ноги, рыдания, задыхается, конвульсии и все такое. Хрипит "Я умираю! Почему? Почему я умираю?!".
Я ее слегка прижал что бы паника и конвульсии поутихли и начал расспрашивать, 
что она пила и ела за последние 12 часов. Не с первой попытки узнал какие лекарства она принимала и нашел среди них 
два гормональных препарата, которые она приняла раздельно и с перерывом, но не соблюдая инструкцию. 
Просто не сообразила, что вторая таблетка тоже гормональная. 

С инстинктивными приступами гнева люди тоже хорошо знакомы - руку прижмет когда ящиком тумбочки, например, 
резко меняется на раздражение или гнев настроение автоматически  :Smilie:

----------

Дубинин (09.09.2015), Фил (09.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Я- то просветлился давно. (а это духи -это не я- отвечают- с меня взятки- гладки..)


Значит, и я тоже уже давно просветлилась?

----------

Neroli (09.09.2015), Shus (09.09.2015), Альбина (09.09.2015), Дубинин (09.09.2015), Кузьмич (10.09.2015), Максим& (09.09.2015), Паня (09.09.2015), Пема Дролкар (09.09.2015), Фил (09.09.2015)

----------


## Крымский

> А разве так не со всеми вещами и привычками. Бросает читать книги, но все равно замещаете чтение чем-то другим. Перестаете вязать и начинаете собирать гербарий. Человек же не может вообще ничего не делать. Причём здесь наркотик. Так все вещи мы можем обозвать наркотиком. Я правда не пойму об чем речь то идёт. Про робота? Так это вроде в другой теме:-)


В целом, да, со всеми, и да, это тот механизм, который эксплуатируют с помощью наркотиков.
Просто сесть и не делать человека не учат, а учат строго наоборот - всегда что-то делать, даже отдыхая.
Поэтому так трудно учиться медитировать, но процветает туризм  :Smilie:

----------


## Дубинин

> В целом, да, со всеми, и да, это тот механизм, который эксплуатируют с помощью наркотиков.
> Просто сесть и не делать человека не учат, а учат строго наоборот - всегда что-то делать, даже отдыхая.
> Поэтому так трудно учиться медитировать, но процветает туризм


Строго говоря (при развитом внимании), "ничего не делать"- вызовет рефлекторный стресс-шок. Перед этим полюбому нужна замена- подкреплённая гормоном: "это медитация", "это духовно", "это нирвана" "это основа-суть цель.."

----------

Крымский (09.09.2015), Сергей Хос (09.09.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Строго говоря (при развитом внимании), "ничего не делать"- вызовет рефлекторный стресс-шок.


во-во!

Анаами Бабу спросили: 
- Что такое Дао? 
- Это поток, — ответил Баба. 
- Для чего он? 
- Чтобы быть с ним в гармонии. 
- Что для этого нужно делать? 
- Ничего. 
- Ничего не нужно делать?! 
- Нужно ничего не делать.

----------

Aion (09.09.2015), Neroli (09.09.2015), Альбина (09.09.2015), Владимир Николаевич (09.09.2015), Дубинин (09.09.2015), Крымский (09.09.2015), Кузьмич (10.09.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Атман был бы постигнут запредельной мудростью арьи, будь он вообще в природе. А раз не постигнут -- это очередной условный ярлык, атман ваш))).


Там все очень очень сложно и неоднозначно )):

«Кашьяпа, истинное познание дхарм по отдельности [на] среднем пути суть: та пустотность, которая не делает дхармы пустыми, как раз [и является] пустотой дхарм; то отсутствие признака, которое не вызывает отсутствия признака, как раз [и является] отсутствием признака; то отсутствие желания, которое не вызывает отсутствия желания, как раз [и является] отсутствием желания дхарм; то отсутствие осуществления полного собирания [абхисанскара], которое не вызывает отсутствия осуществления полного собирания дхарм, как раз [и является] отсутствием осуществления полного собирания дхарм; та нерожденность, которая не вызывает нерожденности дхарм, как раз [и является] нерожденностью дхарм; то невозникновение, которое не вызывает невозникновения дхарм, как раз [и является] невозникновением дхарм».  

  @*Фил*, наверное, скажет, что это просто лингвистический трёп, синекдоха. Но я бы с ним не согласился )))

----------


## Паня

> Значит, и я тоже уже давно просветлилась?


. Напомнили: "И меня вылечат!" (с)

----------


## Дубинин

> Там все очень очень сложно и неоднозначно )):
> 
> «Кашьяпа, истинное познание дхарм по отдельности [на] среднем пути суть: та пустотность, которая не делает дхармы пустыми, как раз [и является] пустотой дхарм; то отсутствие признака, которое не вызывает отсутствия признака, как раз [и является] отсутствием признака; то отсутствие желания, которое не вызывает отсутствия желания, как раз [и является] отсутствием желания дхарм; то отсутствие осуществления полного собирания [абхисанскара], которое не вызывает отсутствия осуществления полного собирания дхарм, как раз [и является] отсутствием осуществления полного собирания дхарм; та нерожденность, которая не вызывает нерожденности дхарм, как раз [и является] нерожденностью дхарм; то невозникновение, которое не вызывает невозникновения дхарм, как раз [и является] невозникновением дхарм».  
> 
>   @*Фил*, наверное, скажет, что это просто лингвистический трёп, синекдоха. Но я бы с ним не согласился )))


Не- не трёп; это прямая передача  через буковки)) (тут ранее спрашивали: "чо за прямая така?"- так вот- вкушайте))

----------

Алик (10.09.2015), Сергей Хос (09.09.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Ну как есть. Да и должен же кто-то Дубинина перед смертью исповедать и причастить:-)


Кстати,вот интересно,а в буддийских традициях есть такая услуга,как исповедь? И что там вместо этого для самоочистки?

----------


## Нико

> Кстати,вот интересно,а в буддийских традициях есть такая услуга,как исповедь? И что там вместо этого для самоочистки?


Конечно, есть. Например, "Исповедь бодхисаттвы перед 35 Буддами". Только это делается самостоятельно.

----------

Альбина (10.09.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Там все очень очень сложно и неоднозначно )):
> 
> «Кашьяпа, истинное познание дхарм по отдельности [на] среднем пути суть: та пустотность, которая не делает дхармы пустыми, как раз [и является] пустотой дхарм; то отсутствие признака, которое не вызывает отсутствия признака, как раз [и является] отсутствием признака; то отсутствие желания, которое не вызывает отсутствия желания, как раз [и является] отсутствием желания дхарм; то отсутствие осуществления полного собирания [абхисанскара], которое не вызывает отсутствия осуществления полного собирания дхарм, как раз [и является] отсутствием осуществления полного собирания дхарм; та нерожденность, которая не вызывает нерожденности дхарм, как раз [и является] нерожденностью дхарм; то невозникновение, которое не вызывает невозникновения дхарм, как раз [и является] невозникновением дхарм».  
> 
>   @*Фил*, наверное, скажет, что это просто лингвистический трёп, синекдоха. Но я бы с ним не согласился )))


Разница между нами в том, что Вы ищете подтверждения своему воззрению, и Вы их будете находить, хоть в буддизме, хоть в православии, хоть в физике с химией. "Я сам обманываться рад". Вы же сами говорили, что Ваше воззрение буддийское потому что Вы на будийском форуме.

А я ищу опровержения своему воззрению, и не нахожу их!

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Я вот думаю, что вера вообще активизируется только через чистый импринтинг в детстве. Ну, или позднее. Надо видеть пример умного искреннего человека с осознанной чистой верой и поступающего согласно ей, стараясь развить свои качества. И самому еще быть не отравленным. 

Думаю, многие россияне просто не видели такого примера. Я лично была в детстве поражена силой веры моей православной бабушки, хоть у нее и были свои крены. Не важно, что это православие( я так и не прониклась им, несмотря на бабушку) Там на самом деле была сила, любовь, преданность и отсутствие лицемерия. Чистое праведное поведение. Мудрость. Она пережила смерть детей, войны, гонения, серьезные болезни. От нее исходил свет. Она НИЧЕГО не боялась и никогда не испытывала сомнений в своей вере. Она ЖИЛА этой верой и выжила. У нее не было выбора, были такие катастрофы, что только это у нее и оставалось. Она наработала, закалила и слилась с ней. И вера стала силой. И я не могла это придумать - слишком мала была. Просто рядом была такая данность, которую я чувствовала очень глубоко. С тех пор я НЕ ХОЧУ жить без веры и стараюсь настроиться на ту пережитую чистоту. Я поняла, что это круче всего на свете. А все остальное бла-бла.

Скептики возникают, думаю, потому что этот механизм у них не был запущен. Доля скептицизма не возбраняется, но полное неверие - это потому, что не раскрылся у них этот цветок внутри. Хотя каждый из них, уверена, ждал и желал этого. Некоторые почти скультивировали почти что бутон, с надеждой, что кто-то им его раскроет, наконец, но он получился мертворожденный - скепсис пересилил.  Конечно, это все возникает в силу кармы и определенных причин. Для веры нужно бесстрашие. И чистота. И определенный ракурс вИдения. И умение открыться полностью. И ответственность, что все зависит ТОЛЬКО ОТ ТЕБЯ.

Когда я встретила некоторых тибетских учителей, я была поражена, увидев опять этот чистый свет. Не все ламы и сподвижники им обладают, поэтому я всегда ориентировалась именно на этот внутренний свет и шла только за такими. Узнавать его было нетрудно. У меня уже была внутренняя струна.

Я не солдатик и не тупая, слеполегковерная, предельно внимательна к собственным глюкам и чтоб блажи не возникло. Какое бы ни было понимание пустотности явлений, вера нужна как опора. Длительно. До определенного уровня. А иначе не дожать понимание. Скепсис - это оскомина и тормоз. Он сжирает постепенно все драгоценное. Становится привычкой, которая тебя гасит и не дает освобождения. Его можно осознанно остановить. Если очень захотеть. Но кто ж добровольно назовет себя тряпкой и дурачком, падшим в действа тибетских дедушек? ))Печально наблюдать скептиков на форуме....

Просто это мой выбор. Я не хочу гасить этот огонь постоянными сомнениями. Я выбрала раз и навсегда. Прибежище. Внутреннее. Ну, разве что оно давно уже перестало быть каноническим)А иначе никакие качества не развить.

----------

Алик (10.09.2015), Максим& (10.09.2015)

----------


## Крымский

> Печально наблюдать скептиков на форуме....


Это, скорее всего, свидетельство слабости, вы совсем не уверены в силе своей веры. 
Известная тема среди практиков, зафиксирована в литературе.

----------

Альбина (11.09.2015), Дубинин (10.09.2015), Фил (10.09.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Скепсис - это оскомина и тормоз. Он сжирает постепенно все драгоценное.


σκεπτικός — рассматривающий, исследующий

----------

Альбина (11.09.2015), Дубинин (10.09.2015), Паня (10.09.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А я ищу опровержения *своему воззрению*, и не нахожу их!


своей вере? )))

----------


## Фил

> своей вере? )))


Мадхъямаке-прасангике.

Веру опровергнуть очень просто.
Вера не выдерживает простой логической аргументации.

Как например у Вас, вся аргументация строится на том, что кто-то там чего-то там написал в сутре.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Как например у Вас, вся аргументация строится на том, что кто-то там чего-то там написал в сутре.


Написанное в сутре просто лучше раскрывает собственное понимание.
И потом, причем тут мадхъямака-прасангика? вы сами ее выдумали?
Ежели нет, тогда и называйте свое воззрение "филизм", например.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вера не выдерживает простой логической аргументации.


Никакие высшие истины, ничто идеальное, не выдерживает логической аргументации.
Требование строго оставаться в рамках "логической аргументации" в сфере, скажем, обоснования морали, низводит человека до уровня обезьяны. Как это не парадоксально )))

----------


## Фил

> Написанное в сутре просто лучше раскрывает собственное понимание.
> И потом, причем тут мадхъямака-прасангика? вы сами ее выдумали?
> Ежели нет, тогда и называйте свое воззрение "филизм", например.


Сутью таких воззрений как мадхъямака-прасангика и античный скептицизм является полное, адогматическое, непротиворечивое и исцеляющее психику понимание мира.
Воззрение, я уже об этом говорил, всегда Ваше собственное и ничье больше. 
Все остальное - ярлык.

Под каким ярлыком объединить таких людей как: Нагарджуна, Чандракирти, Аль-Газали, Секст Эмпирик, Юм, Витгенштейн и Назим Талеб?
Явно не "филизм", они про меня ничего не знают и я не мегаломан.

----------

Альбина (11.09.2015), Сергей Хос (10.09.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Никакие высшие истины, ничто идеальное, не выдерживает логической аргументации.
> Требование строго оставаться в рамках "логической аргументации" в сфере, скажем, обоснования морали, низводит человека до уровня обезьяны. Как это не парадоксально )))


Все правильно.
Потому что это вовсе никакие не "высшие истины", не "идеальное", и нет "божественной этики".
В мадхъямака-аватаре все красивее гораздо написано  :Smilie: 
А в диатрибах Секста Эмпирика - нуднее, но тоже самое.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Воззрение, я уже об этом говорил, всегда Ваше собственное и ничье больше.


Я об этом говорил неоднократно. Просто цитирование помещает собственное понимание в более широкий культурный контекст, а не просто есть ссылка на авторитет.
По этой же причине, скажем, автор Мадхьямака-аватары многократно приводит слова сутр. Почему ему можно, а мне - нельзя? )))

----------


## Фил

> Я об этом говорил неоднократно. Просто цитирование помещает собственное понимание в более широкий культурный контекст, а не просто есть ссылка на авторитет.
> По этой же причине, скажем, автор Мадхьямака-аватары многократно приводит слова сутр. Почему ему можно, а мне - нельзя? )))


Потому что, Ваше воззрение - догматическое, а его - нет.
Чандра может вообще ничего не цитировать, все его цитирование - это орнаментально-мугамные вариации для расцвечивания, он цитирует списки заблуждений для иллюстрации.

Вы пытаетесь цитированием оправдать свою догму.
Но разве это возможно? Это бы подействовало на "людей книги".

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы пытаетесь цитированием оправдать свою догму.


Это вам так кажется.
Нет у меня никакой догмы, только живое мышление )))
причем собственное

----------


## Фил

> Это вам так кажется.
> Нет у меня никакой догмы, только живое мышление )))
> причем собственное


Догма - отнюдь не мертвое мышление.
Это нечто принимаемое на веру, априори, аксиома, необоснованно.
На данный момент, самая Ваша большая догма - атман.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Это, скорее всего, свидетельство слабости, вы совсем не уверены в силе своей веры. 
> Известная тема среди практиков, зафиксирована в литературе.


А скептики как раз уверены в силе своей неверы?))))

Ну, не печально)))) Как скажете. Это личное дело каждого и чаще всего непоправимо вообще. Бесполезными делами заниматься не стоит.

Я вообще не анализирую силу моей веры. Я просто живу определенным образом. Вряд ли кто может это измерить. Подтвержения мне тоже не нужны. Я уже давно поняла, что в буддизме ты исключительно сам собой наедине. При полном одиночестве.

----------


## Фил

> А скептики как раз уверены в силе своей неверы?))))


Некорректно говорить о том, чего нет.

----------


## Крымский

> А скептики как раз уверены в силе своей неверы?))))


Ну, им положено скептически относиться и к своему скептицизму  :Smilie: 




> Я вообще не анализирую силу моей веры. Я просто живу определенным образом. Вряд ли кто может это измерить. Подтвержения мне тоже не нужны. Я уже давно поняла, что в буддизме ты исключительно сам собой наедине. При полном одиночестве.


Дык, мне кажется это правильно и закономерно.
Дистанцирование выглядит подозрительно и озабоченность "другими", в том числе россиянами и скептиками.
Вы "спасете" всех рано или поздно, в том числе и россиян со скептиками, если "спасетесь" сами  :Smilie:

----------

Пема Дролкар (10.09.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ну, им положено скептически относиться и к своему скептицизму


Положено? Кем?) Мне кажется, что чем больше отрываешь от своих кредо, тем больше он их принимает за истинные. А те, кто скептически смотрит на свой скептицизм - автоматически переходит в другое качество)




> Дистанцирование выглядит подозрительно и озабоченность "другими", в том числе россиянами и скептиками.
> Вы "спасете" всех рано или поздно, в том числе и россиян со скептиками, если "спасетесь" сами


С некоторых пор мне удобнее думать, что все - формы моего ума и я могу на эти формы влиять) Поэтому на мой взгляд, единственное спасение кого бы то ни было, кроме простых житейских вопросов дать покушать и полечить, та же форма моего ума))) Озабоченности нет вообще давно, потому как спасение утопающих - дело рук самих утопающих. Кто кармически связан, тот неуклонно встает на пути и требует своего. Остальное - необязательные опции. Ну, конечно, с пожеланием счастья всем. 

Дистанционирования нет, все во мне, а я во всех(во, куда пришла))) Именно личное дело "спасения". :Big Grin: 

А стойкий стержень внутри, называемый верой, мне необходим, чтобы не слишком уж вылететь в трубу)))) Вера - это та масса, которая сдерживает мои ветры. Я давно поняла, что божественное сумасбродство имеет свои правила)

Больше всего меня интересует сейчас гибкость и гармоничное принятие любой формы осознанно, но спонтанно, сообразной случаю и решению задач) А остальное время можно ничего не делать.

----------


## Фил

Положено самим скептическим (исследовательским) способом познания. Уж конечно же не Кем. Скептик только скептически смотрит на свой скептицизм. Иначе он догматик использующий скептические методы для троллинга.

Беда в том, что скептиками по иронии судьбы называют как раз последних.

А скептиков не называют никак, потому что их все равно практически нет.

----------

ullu (10.09.2015), Альбина (11.09.2015), Паня (10.09.2015)

----------


## Крымский

> Положено? Кем?)


Мировозрением и методом же.




> Больше всего меня интересует сейчас гибкость и гармоничное принятие любой формы осознанно, но спонтанно, сообразной случаю и решению задач)


Ну, так вы и до принятия формы скептика легко дойдете  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> Положено самим скептическим (исследовательским) способом познания.


О, вот никогда не могла это сформулировать. Все время получалось что-то типа - ну оно же само так получается потому что они же так живут, а если они уже по другому, то они уже не скептики тогда ...Точно же, положено самим способом познания.

----------

Фил (10.09.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Положено самим скептическим (исследовательским) способом познания. Уж конечно же не Кем. Скептик только скептически смотрит на свой скептицизм.


Ваши, скептические пассажи, Фил, я бы пожалуй сравнил с рассуждениями слепого о невозможности, абсурдности самого понятия "цвет".
Чем плоха вера? наверное тем, что слепой свято верит, будто его восприятие исчерпывает всю полноту познаваемого мира.

----------

Neroli (11.09.2015)

----------


## Буль

> Чем плоха вера?


Может быть тем, что она не требует доказательств?

----------


## Фил

> Ваши, скептические пассажи, Фил, я бы пожалуй сравнил с рассуждениями слепого о невозможности, абсурдности самого понятия "цвет".
> Чем плоха вера? наверное тем, что слепой свято верит, будто его восприятие исчерпывает всю полноту познаваемого мира.


Совершенно неправильное сравнение, но так действительно полагает большинство. Скептик никогда не будет утверждать невозможность или абсурдность чего бы то ни было. Скептик, как исследователь, всегда открыт познанию. 

Но слепой скептик не будет слушать другого слепого, который ему что-то втирает про некий "цвет" который он сам никогда не видел и не может объяснить - что это. 

Потому что его объяснения содержат, например, "цвет по утрам имеет вкус бифштекса, а еще у него - ходули"

Правильно будет: я слепой и у меня нет никакой возможности обсуждать цвет. Поэтому я не буду спекулировать на эту тему. У меня нет права и оснований обсуждать картины.

----------

Шавырин (12.09.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Может быть тем, что она не требует доказательств?


Как раз тем, что не являясь истиной она не требует доказательств. Таким образом верить можно во что угодно. Как выбрать, во что верить?

----------


## Фил

Придумалась метафора.
Вера - это как чемоданчик с бомбой, который вам дали на ответственное хранение. Каждый месяц за него перечисляют денежки, очень даже приличные.
Так вот, есть люди, которым все равно что под кроватью хранить, раз денежки перечисляют.
Есть люди, которые поинтересуются, "А что там? Вдруг там бомба?", а им скажут "Да, там бомба, но не волнуйтесь, они практически ни у кого не взрывались. Были случаи конечно, Мать Тереза там, но Вы что, Мать Тереза что ли?"
Есть люди, которые всякую неизвестную дрянь, а тем более - бомбу, ни под каким видом видом ни за какие деньги не возьмут.
А есть люди, которые узнали, что оказывается чемоданчик, за который им ежемесячно платят - оказывается бомба! Но и выкинуть жалко - доход пропадет, и хранить страшно теперь уже. Раньше - хорошо было, а теперь - заснуть не могут.


Первые - искренне верующие.
Вторые - скептики.
Третьи - верующие с разбитой верой.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Может быть тем, что она не требует доказательств?


Так она именно этим и хороша)))

----------

Буль (11.09.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Как раз тем, что не являясь истиной она не требует доказательств. Таким образом верить можно во что угодно. Как выбрать, во что верить?


Конечно, можно верить во все, что угодно. Любая деятельность возникает только в силу веры во что-то. Каждый из нас - мешок разных вер в кучу аргументов - начиная с кулинарии и воспитания детей. У нас есть вера в кучу фактов и теорий, мы верим в гипотезы и доводим до стопроцентной веры то, что проверили еще только наполовину - мы вообще делаем что-то только в силу веры. И все мы в этом равны. Мы и не выбираем во что верить - оно возникает само - на базе кармы и искаженных представлений о мире. Ну, у некоторых реализованных - не очень искаженных)) Вплоть до состояния Будды нужна вера в то, суть чего не понимаешь явно, а когда приходит прямое БЕЗОШИБОЧНОЕ ЗНАНИЕ сути конкретного явления - вот тогда никакие веры и не нужны. 

Если каждый из нас посмотрит - во что он и когда верил и что менял на жизненном пути в силу жизненного опыта и определенных условий - он увидит весь свой мешок вер по разным поводам.

Я лично удивляюсь насчет свой веры в буддизм( в то, что я под ним понимаю). Она возникла сразу и нерушимо, когда я встретилась с буддизмом, хоть я потом и проверяла все подряд. Я просто ЗНАЛА СРАЗУ, без всяких убеждающих убеждений, что это истинно, причем вообще весь тибетский антураж, буддийские сборища и терки на это оказали мало влияния. И я помню, что даже плакала от облегчения, что, наконец, с этим встретилась и что это проявилось в этой жизни. 

Меня всегда интересовало то, что происходит во мне и подстройка под правильный курс чистоты, открытости, света, любви, то, что я схожу с дороги, виделось сразу. Я ЗНАЛА интуитивно, что такое Пробуждение - или понимала, что именно мне следует искать, хотя, понятно, представления эти до сих пор не имеют никакой реальной конкретизации. Но все, что было почти 20 лет назад в этом вопросе осталось. И это никак у меня не вырезать, не вынуть и не отнять. Это просто ДАННОСТЬ. Удивительно, что она не колеблется. Это какой-то стержень в сердечной чакре. Я не питала ни тени сомнения в Прибежище(таким, как его вижу). 

Единственно, были времена, когда у меня были сильные сомнения в моих способностях))) Потом я поняла, что надо просто строить причинно следственную связь , сообразуясь со стержнем. Перестала требовать от себя невозможного и радоваться любому крошечному достижению. Не думать о прошлом и будущем, просто жить, сосредоточившись на том, что делаю в конкретный момент. Совершенно неважно уже, что: стараясь не причинять вреда никому. Свободно и радостно. Уверена, что все это возникает только в силу наработок в прошлых жизнях. И узнается только при таком условии, как настоящие драгоценные учителя. Думаю, именно они отсаживают живой олимпийский огонь от центрального источника ученикам.)) Включают живой механизм в тебе. А иначе это только теории. И я честно старалась собирать благое, как умела и могла. И таким образом было все меньше преград.

И даже это верой и не назовешь. Это просто то, без чего моя жизнедеятельность остановилась бы.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (11.09.2015), Фил (11.09.2015)

----------


## Лагов

> Почему никто не хочет чтобы Буддизм был религией?


Потому, что "религия", как "контрреволюция", черт его знает, что под этим понимается.

----------


## Лагов

> во-во!
> 
> Анаами Бабу спросили: 
> - Что такое Дао? 
> - Это поток, — ответил Баба. 
> - Для чего он? 
> - Чтобы быть с ним в гармонии. 
> - Что для этого нужно делать? 
> - Ничего. 
> ...


Т.е. Дао это нужда, ясно.

----------


## Лагов

> Никакие высшие истины, ничто идеальное, не выдерживает логической аргументации.


"*Не выдерживают логической аргументации*"((с)Хос)
 значит не обоснованы логически, или логически неопровержимы?

----------


## ullu

Не может быть вера ни плоха, ни хороша. Все относительно же.
В каких обстоятельствах рассматриваем вопрос, где ТЗ вообще?

----------

Чагна Дордже (13.09.2015)

----------


## Лагов

> Не может быть вера ни плоха, ни хороша. Все относительно же.
> В каких обстоятельствах рассматриваем вопрос, где ТЗ вообще?


Вы это спрашиваете, находясь на будийском форуме, или вообще?

----------


## ullu

> Вы это спрашиваете, находясь на будийском форуме, или вообще?


Я же тут, а не вообще.

----------


## Лагов

> Я же тут, а не вообще.


Вам тут комфортно?

----------


## ullu

> Вам тут комфортно?


Вы разверните пожалуйста вопрос, а то я что-то не знаю зачем вы спрашиваете про меня, я же это личное мое.

----------


## Лагов

> Вы разверните пожалуйста вопрос, а то я что-то не знаю зачем вы спрашиваете про меня, я же это личное мое.


Это общественное. Я развернул вопрос?

----------


## ullu

> Это общественное. Я развернул вопрос?


А, тогда я не знаю комфортно ли им тут.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (12.09.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Проводили опыты по выбору нажатия красной или зеленой кнопки.
> Испытуемый должен был сразу же как у него возникнет желание нажать на кнопку ту или иную.
> За 6 секунд до этого по приборам уже было известно, что именно он "пожелает",


Выводы из эксперимента не корректны. Случаев, где решения в незнакомой обстановке принимаются за доли секунды - масса. Он говорит только лишь о том, что человек уже заранее склонялся в сторону того, что именно он будет нажимать(до проговорки в виде внутреннего диалога и мышления, существует ещё и эмоциональный фон, который влияет на сделанный выбор). В сознании многие эмоции не всплывают сразу же, но впоследствии их можно увидеть в воспоминаниях.

К тому же не рассматривался вариант, когда испытуемому сообщают вариант который он "выбрал" за 6 секунд до нажатия на кнопку (скажем за секунду до) и смотрят на его дальнейшую реакцию - будет ли менять выбор например и сможет ли это сделать.

А так - выглядит как попытка притянуть за уши нужный результат. Поскольку варианты с опровержением не рассматривались? Про эксперимент слышал, но не слышал, чтобы в него включали варианты(один из них я изложил несколькими строками выше), которые могут опровергнуть полученные выводы. Нечистоплотно.

----------

Фил (12.09.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Как раз тем, что не являясь истиной она не требует доказательств. Таким образом верить можно во что угодно. Как выбрать, во что верить?


Верить в себя - самая, на мой взгляд, полезная религия ).

----------

Фил (12.09.2015)

----------


## Лагов

> А, тогда я не знаю комфортно ли им тут.


"Общественное" это не "им", это- "нам".

----------

Крымский (13.09.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Верить в себя - самая, на мой взгляд, полезная религия ).


Эдак и до атмана недалеко!  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (12.09.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Эдак и до атмана недалеко!


"На земле и на небе я единственный достоин почитания" ).
http://knigi-fb2-epub.ru/book/17568_...25.html?read=1

----------


## Лагов

> Эдак и до атмана недалеко!


Эдак не далеко до чего угодно. Конкретизируйте.

----------


## ullu

> "Общественное" это не "им", это- "нам".


Про "вам" я тоже ничего не знаю.

----------


## ullu

> Верить в себя - самая, на мой взгляд, полезная религия ).


Довольно сложно верить в то, чего никогда нет на месте.

----------


## Лагов

> Про "вам" я тоже ничего не знаю.


Вы исповедуете мистический анархизм?

----------


## ullu

> Вы исповедуете мистический анархизм?


Это снова по меня вопрос, про меня вопросы это личное.

----------


## Лагов

> Это снова по меня вопрос, про меня вопросы это личное.


Нет, ангел, это вопрос про психотип.

----------


## ullu

> Нет, ангел, это вопрос про психотип.


Про чей психотип ?

----------


## Лагов

> Про чей психотип ?


Про ваш.

----------


## Алик

> Довольно сложно верить в то, чего никогда нет на месте.


Согласен, очень некомфортное ощущение, когда себя теряешь: как будто все есть , а себя нет. Тут без веры в то, что это только очередная фантазия ума никак не обойдешься.

----------


## АртёмМ

> как будто все есть , а себя нет. Тут без веры в то, что это только очередная фантазия ума никак не обойдешься.


Как будто всё это не ты  :Smilie:  Если поближе рассмотреть вопрос то понятно, что определить границы, где заканчивается Солнце, невозможно. Поскольку его излучение достигает не только Земли, но и уходит за пределы галактики. В этом свете вопрос о границах приобретает интересную окраску.

----------

Альбина (12.09.2015), Владимир Николаевич (12.09.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Как будто всё это не ты  Если поближе рассмотреть вопрос то понятно, что определить границы, где заканчивается Солнце, невозможно. Поскольку его излучение достигает не только Земли, но и уходит за пределы галактики. В этом свете вопрос о границах приобретает интересную окраску.


Отличный пример! То же и про ум можно сказать. А вот рассудок, как рука или нога, ограничен этим телом).

----------


## Альбина

> Как будто всё это не ты  Если поближе рассмотреть вопрос то понятно, что определить границы, где заканчивается Солнце, невозможно. Поскольку его излучение достигает не только Земли, но и уходит за пределы галактики. В этом свете вопрос о границах приобретает интересную окраску.


Точное сравнение,Артем!

----------


## Сергей Хос

> "*Не выдерживают логической аргументации*"((с)Хос)
>  значит не обоснованы логически, или логически неопровержимы?


не обоснованы логически

----------


## Нико

> не обоснованы логически


ཱཱA bientot!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UeZjHXK_a5A

----------


## ullu

> Про ваш.


Все что мое, это мое личное. Чтобы о личном с человеком говорить,надо сперва дать ему какие-то основания доверять вам, да ? Например развернуть вопрос, чтобы было понятно что человек не просто тролля кормит своим личным.

----------


## ullu

> Согласен, очень некомфортное ощущение, когда себя теряешь: как будто все есть , а себя нет. Тут без веры в то, что это только очередная фантазия ума никак не обойдешься.


А зачем веры, если есть опыт , что не находишь же. 
А чем это называть - фантазией ума или силайским яблоком - не так уж и важно.

----------


## Лагов

> не обоснованы логически


Высшая истина в буддизме как раз логически обоснована, пустота устанавливается умозаключением. Или уже нет?

----------


## Алик

> А зачем веры, если есть опыт , что не находишь же. 
> А чем это называть - фантазией ума или силайским яблоком - не так уж и важно.


Вера помогает не остановиться (Будда обещал, что постоянно практикующие могут постичь , как их ум создает мир ) ).

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вера помогает не остановиться (Будда обещал, что постоянно практикующие могут постичь , как их ум создает мир ) ).


Вера - это вообще определенный ракурс ума. Когда невозможное становится возможным, и на этой волне все вокруг перестраивается в определенном ключе, во многих случаях очень полезном для практики.

Я видела моих драгоценных настоящих учителей. Им все материальное было вообще по барабану. Они довольствовались малым и лично для себя ничего не хотели. Если бы их не одевали их ученики, они бы спокойно ходили бы в рубище. Еда - вопрос здоровья, но они совершенно бы не беспокоились бы и ее скудностью. 

Когда наработано отречение и правильные взгляды, уже нет никаких сомнений - ты живешь на благо других и приносишь им пользу, как можешь. Это спонтанная наработанная устремленность. Иначе просто ты уже не можешь. Ты видишь страдательность любых желаний и их бессмысленность, единственное, что тебе еще "интересно", а точнее, для чего живет это тело, речь и ум - это создание условий для развития учеников и передача Учения. Они действовали даже не в силу веры, а в силу того, что так обстоит положение вещей с точки зрения буддийского воззрения. А воззрение у них было накоплено кальпами.

Вера оживляет практику, подобно всеобщему трейнингу на позитив. Нам предлагается улыбаться, смотреть на вещи позитивно_ Простая улыбка, как усилие определенной мускулатуры, дает отображение на психологическое состояние. Если Вы видите мир позитивно - у Вас есть силы и здоровье. Поэтому есть смысл "накручивать" себя ежедневно в этом смысле. То же и касается веры. Это такое осознанное упражнение. Допустим, что это верно и будем следовать, если это не поведет к лурному результату. 

Если понимать, что она - подспорье для правильного ракурса ума, материализации оопределенного мира вокруг и работы определенных струн психофизики, надо ее ежедневно в себе подстраивать как можно ярче, а не погрязать в сомнениях, которые мешают рабочему настрою. Вот так примерно.

----------

Алик (13.09.2015), Владимир Николаевич (13.09.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Вера помогает не остановиться (Будда обещал, что постоянно практикующие могут постичь , как их ум создает мир ) ).


А не прибавил,что это прямой путь в Кащенко,нет?)))))
А если серьезно. Если отпустило или остаточные явления остались-практикующий сочкует?)  
Ну и третий  вопрос,если веры нет -пойти что-ли мусор выкинуть?))

----------


## Алик

> А не прибавил,что это прямой путь в Кащенко,нет?)))))
> А если серьезно. Если отпустило или остаточные явления остались-практикующий сочкует?)  
> Ну и третий  вопрос,если веры нет -пойти что-ли мусор выкинуть?))


Альбина, прямой  путь в Кащенко, так понимаю, - это когда начинаешь проверять себя, поэтому не надо проверять, нужно только верить в то, что эта дорога к себе настоящему правильная ). 
Прохождение Стража сознания вызывает , на мой взгляд, даже не страх, а панику. Не за что зацепиться, некому цепляться, жуть в общем. Вот здесь только вера в то, что и это пройдет , и помогает. Но это только один раз , потом уже не страшно, скорее, наоборот. 
А вера есть у всех, помнишь в "Берегись автомобиля" пастор ( Банионис) говорил: "Все люди верят: одни верят, что Бог есть, другие верят, что Бога нет" .

----------

Альбина (13.09.2015)

----------


## Лагов

> Прохождение Стража сознания вызывает , на мой взгляд, даже не страх, а панику.


Ничего страшного, просто надо применить ходули осознанности.
А вот реальную панику вызовет Радиоактивный Эльф Мудрости, тогда придется применить ласты присутствия.

----------


## Алик

> Ничего страшного, просто надо применить ходули осознанности.
> А вот реальную панику вызовет Радиоактивный Эльф Мудрости, тогда придется применить ласты присутствия.


 :Smilie:

----------


## Альбина

> Альбина, прямой  путь в Кащенко, так понимаю, - это когда начинаешь проверять себя, поэтому не надо проверять, нужно только верить в то, что эта дорога к себе настоящему правильная ). 
> Прохождение Стража сознания вызывает , на мой взгляд, даже не страх, а панику. Не за что зацепиться, некому цепляться, жуть в общем. Вот здесь только вера в то, что и это пройдет , и помогает. Но это только один раз , потом уже не страшно, скорее, наоборот. 
> А вера есть у всех, помнишь в "Берегись автомобиля" пастор ( Банионис) говорил: "Все люди верят: одни верят, что Бог есть, другие верят, что Бога нет" .


Эх.....Так классно сказано-прохождение Стража сознания..... .И по поводу проверок тоже верно.  По поводу веры-не знаю есть Бог или нет,в смысле есть хаос стремящийся к порядку или нам так кажется,не знаю, Вообщем- пошла-ка я  еще  мусор выкину..)  (видимо есть)))

----------

Алик (13.09.2015), АртёмМ (13.09.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Блин.Так классно сказано-прохождение Стража сознания..... .И по поводу проверок тоже верно.  По поводу веры-не знаю есть Бог или нет,в смы ле есть хаос стремящийся к порядку или нам так кажется,не знаю, вообщем пошла еще  мусор выкину..)  (видимо есть)))


Тогда ты принадлежишь к третьему типу, который свободен от веры в бога. Не надо путать с агностиками, которые застряли в концепции веры и вечно сомневаются, во что стоит верить.

Безверие это особое состояние сознания, позволяющее взглянуть сразу на две стороны монеты. Тогда как в случае с верой монета всегда повёрнута только одной стороной. Причём поскольку обе стороны вполне истинны, с вниманием прикованным к одной стороне, на вторую взглянуть зачастую бывает слишком сложно.

----------

Альбина (13.09.2015), Фил (13.09.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Тогда ты принадлежишь к третьему типу, который свободен от веры в бога. Не надо путать с агностиками, которые застряли в концепции веры и вечно сомневаются, во что стоит верить.
> 
> Безверие это особое состояние сознания, позволяющее взглянуть сразу на две стороны монеты. Тогда как в случае с верой монета всегда повёрнута только одной стороной. Причём поскольку обе стороны вполне истинны, с вниманием прикованным к одной стороне, на вторую взглянуть зачастую бывает слишком сложно.


Аминь . Так сказать))

----------


## ullu

> Вера помогает не остановиться (Будда обещал, что постоянно практикующие могут постичь , как их ум создает мир ) ).


А, это да, не остановиться вера действительно помогает.

----------

Алик (13.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Альбина, прямой  путь в Кащенко, так понимаю, - это когда начинаешь проверять себя, поэтому не надо проверять, нужно только верить в то, что эта дорога к себе настоящему правильная ). 
> Прохождение Стража сознания вызывает , на мой взгляд, даже не страх, а панику. Не за что зацепиться, некому цепляться, жуть в общем. Вот здесь только вера в то, что и это пройдет , и помогает. Но это только один раз , потом уже не страшно, скорее, наоборот.


Есть ещё и такой фактор как чаньская болезнь... И не вздумайте при первых её признаках проверять себя -- идите до конца, веря в то, что уже пришли! %)
(Чуток чёрного хумора.)

----------

Алик (13.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вера помогает не остановиться (Будда обещал, что постоянно практикующие могут постичь , как их ум создает мир ) ).


Где такое обещание Будды запечатлено?

----------


## Алик

> Где такое обещание Будды запечатлено?


"Нам очень повезло, что Гаутама Сиддартха смог пропагандировать свое учение на протяжении более сорока лет. Это дало ему достаточно времени, чтобы увидеть, с чего начать, как продолжить и как закончить свое усилие. Достигнув просветления, он начал учить тому, что сейчас является сущностью Дхармы, Аватамсака Сутре: если вы желаете основательно понять всех будд прошлого, настоящего и будущего, то вы должны рассматривать природу всей вселенной как создание одного лишь ума." http://zendao.ru/library/Hot_Taste_of_Nothing

----------


## Юй Кан

> "Нам очень повезло, что Гаутама Сиддартха смог пропагандировать свое учение на протяжении более сорока лет. Это дало ему достаточно времени, чтобы увидеть, с чего начать, как продолжить и как закончить свое усилие. Достигнув просветления, он начал учить тому, что сейчас является сущностью Дхармы, Аватамсака Сутре: если вы желаете основательно понять всех будд прошлого, настоящего и будущего, то вы должны рассматривать природу всей вселенной как создание одного лишь ума." http://zendao.ru/library/Hot_Taste_of_Nothing


Да, есть такая махаянская упая. Но "видеть/рассматривать мир как порождение ума" не означает, что "ум создаёт мир".

----------

Балдинг (13.09.2015), Владимир Николаевич (13.09.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Да, есть такая махаянская упая.


Как бы Вы перевели, с сохранением смысла, слово\термин - упая ?

----------


## Лагов

> "Нам очень повезло, что Гаутама Сиддартха смог пропагандировать


Пропагандировать?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Как бы Вы перевели, с сохранением смысла, слово\термин - упая.


Много раз уже обсуждали... Потому ответ -- просто цитатами, с сохранением смысла : ).

Мои давние расклады.

1. В русском языке в буддийском контексте упаей всегда именуется именно упая-каушалья (т.е. "искусное средство"), а не что-то иное.
2. Упая может быть и недиалектической: тому пример масса способов, используемых в чань/дзэн, начиная с удара палкой/посохом.
3. Строго говоря, упаей может называться только искусное средство (приём, метод), используемое просветлённым существом для помощи существам непросветлённым в очищении их умов от омрачений. (См. две цитаты, говорящие об этом в треде "Кто перерождается?")
4. В широком же смысле упаей может быть признано любое суждение/деяние и существа непросветлённого, помогающее тому или иному существу избавиться от некоего омрачения (отсюда и мудрая диалектическая формула "всякий мне учитель и всякому я ученик", но -- не наоборот! : ).
5. Упая может быть и сугубо индивидуальной, уж не говоря о том, что она -- ситуативна. Потому упая остаётся упаей даже если она не "достигает цели" для многих, но помогла лишь кому-то одному.
6. Примером упай, действующих далеко не всегда здесь-и-сейчас, являются гунъани/коаны: человек может годами работать над коаном, так и не достигнув не только просветления (т.е. обретения интуитивного ви'дения, недостижимого в пределах рассудочного восприятия), но даже сколь-нибудь серьёзного продвижения по Пути, кружась, как белка в колесе, вокруг этого коана.
7. Упая, использованная для помощи кому-то одному, может представляться кому-то другому или великой массе других ложью, обманкой или бредом/абсурдом. Ведь и тут всё упирается в особенности индивид. восприятия.

Перевод куда более авторитетного : ) фрагмента с классификацией упай из труда Асанги.

*Из
ABHIDHARMASAMUCCAYA 
by ASAṄGA*

[...]
(2) Что представляют собою искусные средства (upāyakauśalya)? Если вкратце, то существует четыре вида таких средств: (i) искусность в помощи существам в их совершенствовании (sattvaparipāka); (ii) искусность в развитии качеств Будды (buddhadharmaparipūraṇa); (iii) искусность в быстром постижении высшего знания (kṣiprābhijñā); (iv) искусность в предотвращении отклонений от Пути (mārgānupaccheda). 535
-----------------------------------------------------------
535 Но Bodhibhūmi, стр. 261, говорит, что существует двенадцать видов искусных средств (upāyakauśalya) бодхисаттв: шесть из них относятся к обретению качеств Будды (buddhadharmasamudāgama), шесть — к созреванию существ (sattvaparipaāka).

Шестью средствами, относящимися к качествам Будды, являются: 1) сострадательное отношение ко всем существам (sarvasattveṣu karuṇāshagatā apekṣā); 2) истинное знание всех омрачений (sarvasaṃkāreṣu yathābhūtaparijñānam); 3) страстное желание высшего совершенного просветления (anuttarasamyaksambodhijñāne spṛhā); 4) отказ от выхода из сансары (saṃsāraaparityāga) в силу сострадания ко всем существам; 5) не порождающее омрачений перерождение в сансаре (asaṃkliṣṭasaṃsārasaṃsṛti) вследствие истинного знания всех омрачений: 6) неослабевающее усилие (uttaptavīrya) как результат страстного желания достигнуть пробуждения (buddhajñāna).

Шестью средствами, относящимися к созреванию существ, являются: 1) порождение безмерных плодов (apramāṇaphala), начиная с малых благих корней (parīttakuśalamūla); 2) порождение великих безмерных благих корней (kuśalamūla) без больших усилий; 3) устранение у существ препятствий к познанию учений Будды; 4) факт подведения непредубеждённых существ к учениям; 5) факт созревания тех, кто был подведён к учениям; 6) освобождение тех, кто уже созрел.
[...]
Фрагмент из предисловия Д.Т. Судзуки к его переводу Ланкаватара-сутры.

*Искусные средства*

Сущностная природа любви проявляется в поисках новых решений, творчестве, приспосабливании к изменчивым обстоятельствам, и в этом смысле любовь Будды не является исключением. Он постоянно изобретает всё новое и новое для просветления и освобождения всех чувствующих существ. Формально это именуется применением искусных средств (upāyakauśalya). Упайя (upāya) — следствие праджни и каруны (karuṇā). Когда Любовь озабочена судьбой непросветлённых, Мудрость, если можно так выразиться, ткёт сеть искусных средств, посредством которой извлекает страдающих из глубин океана, именуемого сансарой (samsāra) или — океаном Рождений-и-смертей. Таким образом, с помощью упайи единость реальности, в которой пребывает просветлённое сознание Будды, преображается в многообразие частных существований. 

Есть драгоценный камень, известный как Мани (Maṇi) — совершенно прозрачный и бесцветный сам по себе, но благодаря именно этому свойству в нём отражается множество оттенков света (vicitra-rūpa). Таким же воспринимается разными существами Будда, так же толкуется ими его учение. То есть, Будду и его учение каждый постигает согласно особенностям своего восприятия (āśaya), мышления (citta), в соответствии с собственными предубеждениями (anuśaya), склонностями (adhimukti) и особенностями (gati). Иначе говоря, Будда воспринимается его товарищами-существами как опытный врач, лечащий своих пациентов, страдающих от разных заболеваний. Конечная цель — вылечить их, но, поскольку болезни отличаются одна от другой, лекарства и средства не могут быть одними и теми же. В силу этого и говорится, что Будда говорит на языке просветления, который воспринимается слушающими его очень различно. Упайю, таким образом, следует рассматривать как способ соответствия бесчисленному многообразию индивидуальных характеров, а не как некие предумышленные ухищрения беспредельной мудрости Будды.

----------

Альбина (14.09.2015), Балдинг (13.09.2015), Владимир Николаевич (13.09.2015), Нико (13.09.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Много раз уже обсуждали... Потому ответ -- просто цитатами, с сохранением смысла : ).
> 
> ...


Спасибо!

А, этимологически, будет что-то типа - приближение\приблизительно ?

----------


## Нико

> Спасибо!
> 
> А, этимологически, будет что-то типа - приближение\приблизительно ?


Этимологически это будет что-то типа: "оптимизирование/оптимизация".

----------

Владимир Николаевич (13.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> А, этимологически, будет что-то типа - приближение\приблизительно ?


Вот см. сами, учитывая, что семантика любого компаунда/сочетания определяется контекстом: upāya+kauśalya

Да, забыл нюанс: более точным переводом для _упая-каушалья_ будет "искусность средств" или "искусность в средствах", но устоявшийся перевод на русский -- именно "искусное средство".

----------

Балдинг (13.09.2015), Владимир Николаевич (13.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Этимологически это будет что-то типа: "оптимизирование/оптимизация".


Откуда такие _этимологические_ сведения?

----------


## Нико

> Откуда такие _этимологические_ сведения?


Это не "этимологические", а как собака носом по ветру почуяла).

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это не "этимологические", а как собака носом по ветру почуяла).


Респект Собаке, только это, всё же, санскрит, а не клок амбре по ветру. : ))

----------


## Нико

> Респект Собаке, только это, всё же, санскрит, а не клок амбре по ветру. : ))


Есть _буквальные_ переводы, а есть _по смыслу_. Это надо бы различать. Особенно в 21-м веке, хм).

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Да, забыл нюанс: более точным переводом для _упая-каушалья_ будет "искусность средств" или "искусность в средствах", но устоявшийся перевод на русский -- именно "искусное средство".


Приближение\приблизительно - это я о этимологии слова  upAya  спросил. )

Какова этимология\происхождение слова upAya ?

----------


## Нико

> Приближение\приблизительно - это я о этимологии слова  upAya  спросил.


Неверно. "Упая" было, есть и будет "искусными средствами". Иногда безумными на первый взгляд. Этимологически.

----------


## AlexТ

> Чем плоха вера?


По каким критериям мы верим в одно но не верим в другое?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Иногда безумными на первый взгляд.


Ага, особенно учитывая, что в жизни (не в Учении Будды) бытует и такой подход:

"для высокой Цели - все средства хороши"

Наверное из-за этого и слово upAya,  бывает не-верно воспринимается как бы:  небольшая ложь, обманчик.

----------


## Нико

> Ага, особенно учитывая, что в жизни (не в Учении Будды) бытует и такой подход:
> 
> "для высокой Цели - все средства хороши"
> 
> Наверное из-за этого и слово upAya,  бывает воспринимается как бы:  небольшая ложь, обманчик.


Ввязали Вы меня в разговор, хотя сколько раз зарекалась).

Да, все средства хороши. Правы тут Вы. Но посмотрим на упайи Тилопы с Наропой, если Вы ещё о них не забыли? 

Вам бы понравились такие "упайи", если бы Вы оказались на месте Наропы? Вы бы их назвали "небольшой ложью, обманчиком"? Оверквотинг детектед, сорриии

Тилопа и Наропа 
Великий йогин Тилопа, гуру Наропы, родился в Сахоре, в восточной Индии. У Тилопы были невообразимые благие качества, и он являлся во многих аспектах то как монах, то как голый йогин. Было много, много Тилоп — иногда казалось, что он повсюду!

Тилопа был просветлённым существом, Буддой Ваджрадхарой, и использовал искусные средства в наставлениях Наропе, чтобы тот очистил многие кальпы неблагой кармы и омрачения и очень быстро достиг просветления. Перед тем как дать Наропе учения, Тилопа подверг его двенадцати великим тяготам, которые стали угрозой для его жизни, и двенадцати тяготам малым. Тилопа двенадцать раз просил Наропу делать то, что чуть не губило Наропу. Каждый раз, когда Наропа умирал, Тилопа приходил и благословлял его, спасая ему жизнь. Всё, что Тилопа требовал от Наропы, было очень опасно; он не просил его удаляться в пещеру для медитации. Поскольку Наропа преодолел все эти тяготы, он стал великим йогином в той самой жизни; затем, после кончины, он достиг просветления в промежуточном состоянии.

Сердечный ученик Тилопы, Наропа, родился в Шринагаре, также в восточной Индии. Наропа стал великим учёным, знатоком пяти наук, и обрёл духовные свершения. Когда Наропа находился на кладбище, проводя затворничество ради осуществления тайной мантры под названием «Семь слогов», одна дакиня явилась ему на рассвете во сне и предрекла: «О сын благородной семьи, тебе нужно отправиться на восток, где живёт йогин по имени Тило. Ты должен получить у него учения махамудры». Наропа, казалось, гордился своими знаниями, поэтому та дакиня ему сказала, что ему ещё предстоит многому научиться и найти своего гуру, Тилопу.

Наропа не спросил её, где находится Тилопа, и просто отправился на восток. Он осведомился у некоторых монахов, которых встретил по пути: «Видели ли вы йогина по имени Тилопа?» Монахи ответили: «Мы не встречали йогина по имени Тилопа, но здесь есть некто Муттуова Тилопа». Поскольку Тилопа внешне походил на садху, монахи, должно быть, решили, что он индуист.

Когда Наропа, наконец, прибыл в храм, где жил Тилопа, он увидел йогина в красных одеждах, ветхих и дырявых. Он сидел в одном ряду с монахами, которые вкушали свою трапезу. В левой руке Тилопа держал четыре или пять живых рыб, при этом разведя костер. Затем Тилопа заживо зажарил этих рыб. 

Наропа подумал: «То, что делает этот человек, ужасно!» Он усомнился в том, что это — Тилопа.

Тилопа был неприятен тем монахам, и они его не уважали. Некоторые из монахов подошли к Тилопе с палками, вознамерившись его побить, говоря: «Почему ты сюда приходишь и сидишь с нами в одном ряду?» Тилопа ответил: «Если вам это не по нраву, убирайтесь прочь сами!» После этого он щёлкнул пальцами над рыбами, и все рыбы, которых он зажарил, улетели в пространство.

Тогда Наропа подумал: «Это чудесно! Это точно Тилопа!».

Когда Тилопа оживил рыб, монахи поняли, что он великий йогин. Они все сделали по три простирания перед Тилопой, трижды вокруг него обошли и дружно попросили у него прощения. Тилопа принял их извинения. Наропа подумал: «Это определённо Тилопа! Теперь сомнений не осталось». Наропа тоже сделал три простирания и три обхода вокруг гуру. Затем он поставил стопы Тилопы на свою голову и сказал ему: «Было пророчество о том, что я должен сюда прибыть. Я молю тебя вывести меня из сансары». 

Тилопа, ничего не ответив, просто удалился. Хотя Тилопа не проронил ни слова, Наропа последовал за ним. Когда Наропа пришёл вслед за Тилопой в бамбуковую рощу, он упал в яму, и ствол бамбука вонзился в его спину. Тилопа избил Наропу по спине этой бамбуковой палкой и затем посмотрел ему в глаза. Опять же, ничего не сказав, Тилопа ушёл.

Наропа продолжал следовать за Тилопой, и через три дня Тилопа его спросил: «Ты болен?». Наропа взмолился к Тилопе: «Прошу, оставайся здесь». Тилопа, не говоря ни слова, опять ушёл. Наропа так занедужил, что просто остался лежать на земле. Через три дня Тилопа вернулся. Он приложил руку к телу Наропы, и его боль прошла. С того времени ему было дано имя «Наропа». Я думаю, потому, что Наропа лежал в песке, как труп. 

Наропа продолжал следовать за Тилопой. Однажды некая семья пригласила монахов на трапезу и Тилопа с Наропой сидели с ними в одном ряду в том доме, ожидая, когда им подадут пищу. Перед тем как угощение было подано, Тилопа сказал Наропе: «Я так голоден, что не могу ждать! Сейчас же иди и попроси еды!» Наропа, не колеблясь, пошёл к хозяевам, но они ему сказали: «Как мы можем накормить тебя, не поднеся пищу Сангхе?» 

Тогда Наропа положил немного пищи в свою чашу и сбежал. Семья догнала Наропу и избила его палками до полусмерти. Когда Тилопа взглянул на одного из преследователей Наропы, тот остолбенел и не смог пошевелиться. Затем Наропа поднёс пищу Тилопе. Тилопа благословил Наропу и Наропа исцелился. 

В другой раз Тилопа поднялся на крышу храма и сказал Наропе: «Любой способный ученик, который не преступает наказы гуру, бросился бы отсюда». Наропа подумал: «Тут нет других учеников. Наверное, он говорит обо мне». 

Наропа прыгнул с крыши храма и сломал обе ноги. Тилопа приблизился к нему и некоторое время просто на него смотрел. Потом он ушёл, оставив Наропу со сломанными ногами. Через два-три дня Тилопа вернулся и спросил: «Ты болен?». Наропа ответил: «Я стал подобен трупу. Я не могу встать. Ничего не могу делать». Тилопа вновь приложил свои руки к Наропе и его благословил. Боль утихла и Наропа исцелился. 

Однажды, когда Тилопа прогуливался с Наропой, он собрал немного цветов, свил их в гирлянду и дал её Наропе. Они оба сопровождали одну девушку на свадьбу. Тилопа сказал Наропе: «Повесь цветы на её шею. Эта девушка и все мужчины обрадуются, и мужчины сделают тебе подарок. Но когда они будут дарить тебе подарок, не принимай его, а вместо этого пощупай грудь девушки».

Наропа подошёл к девушке и поднёс ей цветочную гирлянду. Когда он вешал ей на шею цветы, двое мужчин приблизились к Наропе, чтобы сделать ему подарок. Тогда Наропа потрогал девушку за грудь. Мужчины пришли в ярость, связали его руки верёвкой и избили его до полусмерти.

Тилопа пришёл и спросил Наропу: «Что случилось? Что ты натворил?». Наропа ответил: «Я сделал в точности то, что приказал мне гуру, но мужчины, которые сопровождали ту девушку, меня связали». Тогда Тилопа протянул к нему руки и его благословил и Наропа вновь исцелился от своих страданий.

В другой раз супруга царя Индрабхути пригласила Тилопу провести ритуал цог. Она расставила подношения и позвала всех на пуджу. С того места, где были расставлены подношения цог, супруга царя Индрабхути, не отправляясь к Тилопе, просто воззвала к нему: «О Тилопа, Шераб Зангпо, люди говорят, что у тебя есть ясновидение. Прошу прибыть на мою пуджу!». Затем она поднесла монахам пищу. Когда пищу разносил  Наропа, один из монахов ударил его по голове со словами: «Ты даёшь мне еду после полудня». Наропа подумал: «Мой гуру Тилопа явил себя в облике полностью посвящённого монаха. Это означает, что у моего гуру, несомненно, есть свершения». И вновь последовал за Тилопой. 

Со временем Тилопа зашёл в лес, но когда пытался войти в чащу, всё время поворачивал назад. Наропа удивлённо наблюдал за ним, не понимая, что стряслось. Затем Наропа понял, что Тилопе, казалось, было трудно перепрыгнуть через небольшую лужу. Он также увидел, что в воде плавает много пиявок. Наропа подумал: «Раз моему гуру Тилопе так трудно перейти через эту лужу, я использую своё тело как мост». 

Тилопа на это согласился, и Наропа распластался над водой. Тилопа очень медленно прошёл по его телу, что заняло у него много времени. Когда Тилопа перешёл и Наропа поднялся, всё его тело было покрыто пиявками, сосущими его кровь. Увидев это, Наропа задрожал и лишился чувств. 

Тилопа ушёл и вернулся через три дня. Тилопа спросил Наропу: «Ты болен?». И Наропа ответил: «Я чувствую себя трупом». И опять Тилопа приложил руки к телу Наропы, и боль утихла.

Ещё как-то раз Тилопа с Наропой были на кладбище. Наропа отправился просить пищу, и ему попалась невероятно вкусная еда, которой он доселе не пробовал. Наропа решил, что будет жалко съесть всё самому, поэтому оставил часть этой пищи для подношения гуру. Когда он поднёс ту пищу Тилопе, тот её с удовольствием вкусил, чмокая губами, чтобы Наропа мог накопить заслуги. Затем он сказал Наропе: «Эти твои овощи очень вкусны!». Наропа был вне себя от счастья. Он подумал: «До сих пор ничего, из того, что я подносил моему гуру, его не удовлетворяло, но этому подношению он очень рад. Пойду-ка я попрошу добавки!». Тилопа разрешил, и Наропа отправился за новым подаянием тех вкусных овощей, но нигде не смог их найти.

В Индии существовал закон, что можно просить подаяние пищи только раз в день, а не два. Наропа повсюду искал ту вкусную еду, но не мог её раздобыть. Наконец, он нашёл горшок такой пищи в доме одной семьи и, схватив его, убежал. Мужчины из того дома погнались за Наропой, поймали его и приковали цепью к столбу так, что он не мог сдвинуться с места. Затем пришёл Тилопа и спросил: «Что ты натворил?». Наропа объяснил ему всё, что случилось. Тилопа вновь прикоснулся рукой к телу Наропы, и его боль прошла. 

В другой раз Тилопа сказал Наропе: «Пока ты находишься на этой гигантской равнине, не отдыхай, не пей и ничего не ешь. Просто продолжай идти». Наропа в точности последовал совету Тилопы. Через какое-то время, поскольку он непрерывно шёл, без отдыха, пищи и воды, он рухнул от истощения. Наропа уже умирал, когда к нему подошёл Тилопа и спросил: «Что произошло?» Наропа объяснил: «Я в точности исполнил наказ гуру». После того, как Тилопа прикоснулся рукой к телу Наропы, тот вновь исцелился.

Однажды Тилопа собрал три больших бревна и разжёг костёр. Потом он спросил: «Есть тут кто-нибудь, кто может посидеть в этом костре?» Так как вокруг больше никого не было, Наропа подумал: «Наверное, он обращается ко мне». И сел посреди костра. Вся его плоть сгорела, и остались лишь белые кости. И снова Тилопа совершил движение рукой, и Наропа исцелился. 

Позже Тилопа как-то сказал Наропе: «Ты должен привести сюда царевну», и Наропа отправился её искать. Он ждал у дворца, пока царевна не вышла, и тотчас же её похитил. Царская свита схватила и связала Наропу. На этот раз, просто подумав: «Я делаю это ради своего гуру», — Наропа был освобождён.

В другой раз в те края в экипаже приехала жена министра. Тилопа вновь спросил: «Есть тут кто-нибудь, кто может украсть эту жену министра?» Наропа подумал: «Он, наверное, говорит обо мне», и отправился похищать жену министра. Министр и его свита схватили Наропу и отрубили ему руки и ноги. Наропа подумал: «Разве можно после такого выжить?». Не успел он об этом подумать, как перед ним внезапно предстал Тилопа и сказал: «Что ты натворил?» Наропа ответил: «Я пытался украсть жену министра, и министр отрубил мне конечности». Тогда Тилопа приставил куски отрубленной плоти к Наропе, вновь прикоснулся рукой к его телу, и Наропа исцелился. 

Во время всех этих испытаний у Наропы ни разу не возникло неверие в Тилопу. Наропа сам сказал: «В те времена у меня не породилось ни единого сомнения в моём гуру».

Таким образом, Наропа двенадцать лет выполнял в точности всё, что советовал ему Тилопа, и испытал двенадцать великих тягот. После того как Наропа пережил эти двенадцать тягот в служении Тилопе, однажды Тилопа спросил его, хочет ли он учений. Когда Наропа попросил посвящения, Тилопа сказал, что он должен поднести ему мандалу. Поскольку вокруг не было ничего, что можно было бы поднести как мандалу, Наропа помочился на песок и сделал подношение мандалы мокрым песком. Тилопа швырнул этот мокрый песок в лицо Наропе и сразу же попросил его посмотреть на небо, где Наропа увидел полную мандалу Херуки необычайно прекрасных цветов. Наропа преобразовал мандалу Херуки в пространстве, сам превратился в Херуку и посвятил Наропу в мандалу.

Все двенадцать великих и двенадцать малых тягот, которые Наропа испытал, следуя советам Тилопы, были его предварительной практикой. Выполняя эту практику, Наропа очистил свои кармические загрязнения, и, когда его ум стал восприимчивым, запредельная мудрость Тилопы проявилась в мандале Херуки в пространстве, и он дал Наропе посвящение.

Однажды Наропа сделал перед Тилопой простирания, обошёл вокруг него и попросил: «Пожалуйста, будь моим проводником!». Тилопа не ответил — он просто сидел и озирался  вокруг. А затем снял с себя ботинок и ударил им Наропу прямо в межбровье. Наропа тут же лишился чувств. Придя в себя, он внезапно ясно увидел все слова и значения четырёх классов тантр. Тогда Тилопа дал Наропе особые наставления о кратком слоге АХ.

Наропа подумал: «Я служу моему гуру и теперь считаю, что гуру мной доволен и хранит меня в своём сердце. Я получил благословение и уже завершил свои труды». А потом он подумал: «Поскольку я обрёл как понимание писаний, так и свершения, что мне делать? Должен ли я учить или медитировать?» Наропа отправился к Тилопе, чтобы спросить его совета.

В то время у Тилопы была капала, наполненная горячими экскрементами, от которых исходил пар. Используя в качестве ложки человеческое ребро, Тилопа сказал Наропе: «Съешь это и попытайся постичь смысл». После этого Тилопа ушёл. Наропа съел экскременты без малейшего отвращения или колебаний. Когда он их ел, помимо прекрасного аромата, он также ощутил сотню вкусов, доселе им не изведанных. Наропа подумал: «Как экскременты в этом черепе, так и человеческое ребро, — грязные вещи, но благословение Тилопы прекратило их в нечто вкусное». И затем ему подумалось: «Это говорит мне, что, если я не практикую Дхарму, всё моё тело — одни нечистоты. Но если я практикую Дхарму, если медитирую, эти нечистоты станут благословением. Следовательно, это указание на то, что я должен медитировать». Именно так понял данный урок Наропа.

Затем пришёл Тилопа и спросил Наропу: «Ты понимаешь?» Когда Наропа рассказал Тилопе о том, что он понял, Тилопа сказал: «Всё верно».

Наропа сделал перед Тилопой простирания и вновь за ним последовал, на сей раз — в большой город. Там люди стали говорить: «Прибыл очень хороший йогин», и многие пришли к нему с подношениями. В то время Наропа нашёл большой горшок, полный жемчуга. Он был очень этому рад. Думая: «Мой гуру очень добр ко мне, да и моё служение не мало», Наропа пошёл к Тилопе, чтобы поднести ему горшок с жемчугом. Прочтя мысли Наропы, Тилопа решил: «Наропа пока не является великим йогином». Чтобы избавить Наропу от гордыни, Тилопа воссел на невероятно высоком троне из жемчуга. Увидев Тилопу, сидящего на жемчужном троне, Наропа подумал: «Мой гуру Тилопа так богат, что в моём подношении ему этого горшка, полного жемчуга, нет ничего особенного». Тогда он насыпал жемчужины в мандалу и ушёл.

Наропа добрался до дома кузнеца и там уснул. Рано утром, когда он встал, чтобы заняться своей практикой, кузнец подумал: «Наверное, уже рассвело». Когда кузнец понял, что до рассвета ещё далеко, он так сильно ругал Наропу, что тот не мог медитировать. Наропа разозлился и стал много раз себя спрашивать: «Кто в этом виноват?». Наконец, он понял: «Это моя собственная вина — я должен отсечь свой гнев под корень». Тогда Наропа избавился от гнева и постиг нерождённую природу неведения (это означает, что он постиг отсутствие у неведения истинного рождения). Затем Наропа осознал, что смог этого достичь благодаря доброте его гуру. Он отсёк под корень все дхармы, то есть, отсёк корень сансары.

Оттуда Наропа отправился в великий монастырь Наланда, где обучались сотни пандитов. В Наланде было четверо врат и каждые из них охранял пандит, который был обязан вступать в диспут с учёными индуистами. У восточных врат находился Праджнякара; у южных — Кришначарья; у западных — Ратнакарашанти. Но не было пандита, охранявшего северные врата. И местный царь попросил Наропу их охранять.

Когда царь попросил Наропу стать четвёртым защитником, Наропа подумал: «Раньше, когда я был с моим гуру Тилопой, он советовал мне не становиться пандитом, охраняющим четвёртые врата Наланды, но это деяние Дхармы так значимо, что, возможно, не случится ничего страшного, если я его сделаю». Наропа пообещал царю исполнить его наказ. Царь поклонился Наропе в ноги, после чего дал ему посвящение и учения.

Однажды, когда Наропа охранял северные врата монастыря Наланда, к нему на диспут пришёл один индуистский пандит. В тот первый день индуист победил в споре и Наропа, казалось, не мог одержать над ним верх. Монахи Наланды подумали: «Завтра Наропа вновь проиграет диспут». Той ночью Наропа молился Тилопе: «Гуру Тилопа, прошу, помоги!». Тогда Тилопа явился перед Наропой. Огорчённый, Наропа обратился к Тилопе, сказав ему, что он в тот день проявил к нему мало сострадания: «Ты не помог мне победить в диспуте!». Тилопа ответил: «Я был прямо перед тобой, но ты проиграл, потому что ослушался моего совета не спорить с индуистами в Наланде». Затем Тилопа сказал: «Завтра, когда будешь вести дебаты с этим индуистом, сложи руки в угрожающей мудре». 

На следующий день во время диспута с индуистом Наропа сделал в точности то, что посоветовал ему Тилопа. Он указал на индуиста угрожающей мудрой, и, увидев эту мудру, все индуисты содрогнулись. Все они были побеждены, и им пришлось обратиться в буддизм. 

В другой день у северных врат Наланды замертво упал огромный слон. Все были этим очень обеспокоены, ведь если бы труп слона остался там, все жители северной стороны бы заболели. Но тело было так огромно, что его нельзя было унести. Наропа вырыл большую яму вблизи от города, перенёс своё сознание в труп слона и переместил его тело в ту яму. После этого Наропа вновь вернулся в своё прежнее тело.

Однажды Наропа пошёл совершить омовение, но свой защитный амулет, который обычно носил на себе, оставил на крыше свинарника, чтобы его не намочить. Прилетела ворона и, схватив его амулет, попыталась улететь. Наропа сделал угрожающую мудру, и просто глядя на ворону, её парализовал. Это свидетельствовало о том, что Наропа осуществил тантрические деяния.

Когда-то Наропа жил подаянием и протягивал людям свою чашу из черепа, питаясь всем, что ему достанется. Однажды, вместо того чтобы положить пищу в чашу Наропы, разбойники кинули в неё нож. Наропа повращал ножом, и нож растаял, став нектаром, который он выпил.

Наропа совершил множество удивительных деяний, правильно вверяя себя своему благому другу Тилопе. В результате он обрёл великие свершения, что и доказал этими разнообразными деяниями, на которые простые люди не способны. Затем Наропа осуществил махамудру. В его святом уме возникли невообразимые достоинства, и он достиг просветления в промежуточном состоянии.

----------

Pema Sonam (17.09.2015), Балдинг (13.09.2015), Владимир Николаевич (13.09.2015), Пема Дролкар (14.09.2015), Фил (13.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Приближение\приблизительно - это я о этимологии слова  upAya  спросил. )
> 
> Какова этимология\происхождение слова upAya ?


Не знаю, ибо не искал.
Но... Вот наше "спасибо" (т.е. искренняя, более тёплая, чем прохладное "благодарю", благодарность) -- компаунд "спаси бог". 
Что меняется в семантике этой формы благодарности, если разобрать этимологию (хотя бы по Фасмеру) слов "спасение" и/или "бог"?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вам бы понравились такие "упайи", если бы Вы оказались на месте Наропы? Вы бы их назвали "небольшой ложью, обманчиком"? Оверквотинг детектед, сорриии
> 
> .


Назвал бы - прямой передачей опыта Махамудры.

----------


## Нико

> Не знаю, ибо не искал.
> Но... Вот наше "спасибо" (т.е. искренняя, более тёплая, чем прохладное "благодарю", благодарность) -- компаунд "спаси бог". 
> Что меняется в семантике этой формы благодарности, если разобрать этимологию (хотя бы по Фасмеру) слов "спасение" и/или "бог"?


Боже, Вы и слово "любовь" тоже будете сначала разбирать по "этимологии", прежде, чем обнять девушку?))

----------


## Нико

> Назвал бы - прямой передачей опыта Махамудры.


Без упайи нет махамудры.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ага, особенно учитывая, что в жизни (не в Учении Будды) бытует и такой подход:
> 
> "для высокой Цели - все средства хороши"


В жизни много чего бывает, негодного для следования Пути.
И чтоб не вестись на лукавое/индульгативное "Цель оправдывает средства" есть афоризм, обнажающий суть этого высказывания: "*Средства есть цель, развёрнутая во времени*".
И хотя в Махаяне есть истории, коими можно оправдать что угодно, надо бы избегать радикальных средств, лежащих "за гранью добра и зла".
Не зря же сказано о сути практик Дхармы: "Твори благое, избегай неблагого и [-- важнейшее --] *успокаивай ум*".  




> Наверное из-за этого и слово upAya,  бывает не-верно воспринимается как бы:  небольшая ложь, обманчик.


Всё, сказанное мудрыми, часто извращается умами простых невежественных людей. Ничего странного.
А так -- да, иногда _упая_ переводят как "уловка, ухищрение", но нужно помнить, что является целью такого средства: помощь в достижении пробуждения. И тогда ничего не будет сползать со своих правильных мест. : )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (13.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Боже, Вы и слово "любовь" тоже будете сначала разбирать по "этимологии", прежде, чем обнять девушку?))


Откуда такой превратный вывод? Поговорить охота, вместо работы над переводом, да? : )

----------


## Дубинин

> Боже, Вы и слово "любовь" тоже будете сначала разбирать по "этимологии", прежде, чем обнять девушку?))


У нас всё есть для вас:

----------

Мяснов (13.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> У нас всё есть для вас:


Дубинин, может, пришлёшь мне по почте одни (только) духи с феромонами, чтобы я могла продолжать это смотреть??

----------

Фил (15.09.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Откуда такой превратный вывод? Поговорить охота, вместо работы над переводом, да? : )


Я не могу делать мандалу более 1 раза в день. Вот почему).

----------


## Дубинин

> Я не могу делать мандалу более 1 раза в день. Вот почему).


Легко! Как твой Лама Сопа говорил- пришёл в магазин побольше- и подноси- подноси..

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я не могу делать мандалу более 1 раза в день. Вот почему).


Панятна. И в этот раз Нико невиноватая: фсё дело в хотя бы дважды неподъёмной мандале... %)

----------


## Нико

> Легко! Как твой Лама Сопа говорил- пришёл в магазин побольше- и подноси- подноси..


А тебе откуда это знать, отступник, предатель веры? :Mad:

----------


## Нико

> Панятна. И в этот раз Нико невиноватая: фсё дело в хотя бы дважды неподъёмной мандале... %)


Пальчики болят, а так хоть тыщи раз.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В жизни много чего бывает, негодного для следования Пути.
> И чтоб не вестись на лукавое/индульгативное "Цель оправдывает средства" есть афоризм, обнажающий суть этого высказывания: "*Средства есть цель, развёрнутая во времени*".
> И хотя в Махаяне есть истории, коими можно оправдать что угодно, надо бы избегать радикальных средств, лежащих "за гранью добра и зла".
> Не зря же сказано о сути практик Дхармы: "Твори благое, избегай неблагого и [-- важнейшее --] *успокаивай ум*".  
> 
> 
> Всё, сказанное мудрыми, часто извращается умами простых невежественных людей. Ничего странного.
> А так -- да, иногда _упая_ переводят как "уловка, ухищрение", но нужно помнить, что является целью такого средства: помощь в достижении пробуждения. И тогда ничего не будет сползать со своих правильных мест. : )


Полностью согласен.

Это также одна из причин почему стараюсь  понять не только правильный смысл будд. термина, но и выяснить его этимологию.


Пример с упая, если верно  предположение об этимологическом значении _приближение_ :

Учитель говорит ученику младших классов - Земля имеет форму шара. Это приближение. В дальнейшем это приближение. в зависимости от поставленной задачи, можно развернуть во времени - ... имеет элипсообразную форму .... сплюснутый элипсоид .... геоид.  Это упая-каушалья.

Но если учитель говорит ученику младших классов - Земля имеет форму квадрата. Это не приближение. Это нельзя назвать упая-каушалья.

 (в примере, естественно ученики младших классов имеют представление и о шаре и о квадрате) )


П.С. Ближе к теме топика )  Думаю так и с верой, в зависимости от того кому\во-что верить, она может быть как и упая-каушалья, так и не-упая-каушалья.

----------


## Дубинин

> А тебе откуда это знать, отступник, предатель веры?


Вот- вот, в вашу веру или "верь" или "сдохни в аду собака"..

----------


## Юй Кан

> Пример с упая, если верно  предположение об этимологическом значении _приближение_ :


У мну не было ни слова об этимологии у-к. %) А что Нико тут чудит -- ну, чудит и фсё, делая вид. У неё такое бывает, от игривости умысла и т.п. : )
В общем, в её определении ничего и близко нет от смысла или этимологии у-к.




> П.С. Ближе к теме топика )  Думаю так и с верой, в зависимости от того кому\во-что верить, она может быть как и упая-каушалья, так и не-упая-каушалья.


Вера -- не упая-каушалья... Хотя, мудрствуя просторно и лукаво : ), можно любое "семь-восемь" объявить упаей. Но зачем?
Веру ("уверенность в незримом" или, точнее, "неколебимую внутреннюю убежденность, не основанную на опыте") нельзя вызвать ничем, кроме выхода/выведения ума за пределы мышления/рассудка. Чему как раз и могут служить упаи, верой не являющиеся.
В буддизме же вера -- один из факторов пробуждения... 
При том, что пробуждение как таковое м.б. через мудрость, через засвидетельствование телом либо -- двумя путями.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> У мну не было ни слова об этимологии у-к. %) А что Нико тут чудит -- ну, чудит и фсё, делая вид. У неё такое бывает, от игривости умысла и т.п. : )
> В общем, в её определении ничего и близко нет от смысла или этимологии у-к.


Это было моё  предположение  этимологии слова упая.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это было моё  предположение  этимологии слова упая.


Такое у мну неколебимое ощущение, что и слово "этимология" Вами толкуется очень по-своему...

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Высшая истина в буддизме как раз логически обоснована, пустота устанавливается умозаключением. Или уже нет?


Я видимо неточно выразился. Я имел в виду сферу морального - это не обосновывается логически. А пустота-то - сколько угодно. Только что с ней потом делать? скушно, господа ))))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Такое у мну неколебимое ощущение, что и слово "этимология" Вами толкуется очень по-своему...


Как раздел сравнительно-исторического языкознания, изучающий происхождение\генезис слов.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Как раздел сравнительно-исторического языкознания, изучающий происхождение\генезис слов.


Ага, Вики рулит! : ) 
Но вот каким сравнительно-историческим образом Вам удалось вывести происхождение санскр. upāya из русск. "чего-то типа - _приближение\приблизительно_"?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ага, Вики рулит! : ) 
> Но вот каким сравнительно-историческим образом Вам удалось вывести происхождение санскр. upāya из русск. "чего-то типа - _приближение\приблизительно_"?


Вики, для убедительности, чтоб не своими словами : )
Вообще то это мой очень давний и неугасающий  интерес.

Основа upā, или можно сказать _приставка_, имеет этимологический смысл:  *к*-чемуто; *у*-чегото; *в*-чёмто; *при*-чёмто.
Она встречается с таким значением в таких санскр. словах: упасака, упадеша, упанишада и т.п.
В английском скорее всего сохранила своё значение видоизменившись в приставку - _арр_. Напр. *app*roximation, *app*roach.


С окончанием ya, можно предположить первоначальное *значение* слова upāya. Это *значение*  можно передать русскими словами - _приближение\приблизительно_.

Этимология, то есть  происхождение слов : _приближение\приблизительно_, естественно другая. Использую их всего лишь для передачи *значения* которое, как предполагаю имело слово upāya, до того как стало использоваться в виде специального будд. термина.

Это  всего лишь моё предположение, поэтому и задал Вам вопрос о этимологии\происхождении\генезисе слова   upāya.

----------

Балдинг (15.09.2015)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Пример с упая, если верно  предположение об этимологическом значении _приближение_ :


upāya - изначально "подход" (upa+i). И в русском можно говорить, что-то типа "найти подход". Например, в пали есть "лодочник, мудрый и искусный знаток подходов (upāyaññū)" (видимо "к берегу", но и в переносном смысле, касательно применения учения))

upāya - в махаянском контексте "искусное средство".

upāya-kauśalya - искусность в средствах (не *искусное средство!). Оно никак не значит "искусное средство". Т.е. именно в этом компаунде, смена головного слова, как кажется, не приводит к большим смысловым потерям, но по сути, это такая же грубая ошибка, как если, например, gaja-vana ("слоновий лес", "слоновий парк") переводить как "лесной слон"(!). Kauśalya - "искусность", "навык", и т.д. например sarvarutakauśalya - это "искусность, умелость во всех языках (букв. "звуках"), но никак не "искусные языки (звуки)".

----------

Lion Miller (15.09.2015), Shus (14.09.2015), Балдинг (15.09.2015), Владимир Николаевич (14.09.2015), Юй Кан (14.09.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> upāya - изначально "подход" (upa+i)


Спасибо!
Да _подход_  будет  ближе по значению, чем _приближение_.

----------

Vladiimir (14.09.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Например, в пали есть "лодочник, мудрый и *искусный* знаток подходов (upāyaññū)" (видимо "к берегу", но и в переносном смысле, касательно применения учения))
> 
> .


В этом примере _искусный_ - kusalā ?
То есть в принципе можно было бы и - умелый.

П.С. Пока искал примеры, нашёл вроде и использование компаунда, на пали : 
Tattha yejanā upāya kusalāvā na honti.

----------


## Vladiimir

> В этом примере _искусный_ - kusalā ?
> То есть в принципе можно было бы и - умелый.


Можно и "умелый", разницы здесь не вижу. "Искусный" - просто, по всей видимости, этимологический родственник палийскому kusala, ну и в контексте обсуждаемого термина "искусные средства" предпочел так перевести.

Большой толковый словарь русского языка - С.А. Кузнецов, 2010:
*искусный* - 1) Обладающий мастерством, большим умением; умелый.
Искусный портной. Искусный стрелок. Этот врач весьма искусен.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

На полях обсуждения.

Запредельно авторитетный (для мну : ) М. Фасмер не возводит этимологию "искус, искусный..." ни к пали, ни к санскриту:

*Искус*

искус иску́с иску́сный, искуси́ть, укр. куси́ти "испытывать", ст.-слав. искоусити πειράζειν, δοκιμάζειν. От куси́ть, праслав. *kusiti, заимств. из гот. kausjan "γεύεσθαι, δοκιμάζειν"; см. Бернекер 1, 652 и сл. Этимологический словарь русского языка. — М.: Прогресс М. Р. Фасмер 1964—1973

----------

Сергей Хос (14.09.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> ст.-слав. искоусити πειράζειν, δοκιμάζειν. От куси́ть,


Отсюда же "кусать" и "вкусить", попробовать на вкус, узнать на собственном опыте.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> На полях обсуждения.
> 
> Запредельно авторитетный (для мну : ) М. Фасмер не возводит этимологию "искус, искусный..." ни к пали, ни к санскриту:


Так и нельзя возвести этимологию русского слова к санскриту/пали, или наоборот. 
Арийская языковая ветвь и балто-славянская разошлись как минимум 4000лет назад, тогда ещё ни русского ни санскрита не было : )
Можно лишь говорить о родстве слов, происходящих от общего пра-корня.

Так викисловарь, со ссылкой на использование словаря М.Фасмера, продолжает приведенную Вами цитату:

Производн. от кус, от праслав. *kǫ(d)sъ, от кот. в числе прочего произошли: др.-русск. кусъ, церк.-слав. кѫсъ, русск. кус, кусать, укр., белор. кус, кусо́к, болг. къс, сербохорв. ку̑с, ку́сак, словенск. kȏs, чешск., словацк. kus, польск. kęs, kąsek, в.-луж., н.-луж. kus, полаб. kǫs. Праслав. *kǫ(d)sъ родственно лит. kándu, kándau, kąsti «кусать», латышск. kuožu, kuodu, kuost — то же, лит. kąsnis «кусок», греч. κνώδων «нож, меч; лезвие; зубец», κνώδαλον «дикий зверь», возм., также др.-в.-нем. hantag «острый, режущий» и др.-инд.* khā́dati* «жует, кусает», нов.-перс. ẋāуаd «жует».

Насколько др.-инд. khā́dati этимологически родственно kauśalya/kusalā - это уже другой вопрос.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Так и нельзя возвести этимологию русского слова к санскриту/пали, или наоборот. 
> Арийская языковая ветвь и балто-славянская разошлись как минимум 4000лет назад, тогда ещё ни русского ни санскрита не было : )
> Можно лишь говорить о родстве слов, происходящих от общего пра-корня.


Ну да, а мы тут о чём, если не таком вот родстве?




> Так викисловарь, со ссылкой на использование словаря М.Фасмера, продолжает приведенную Вами цитату:
> 
> Производн. от кус, от праслав. *kǫ(d)sъ, от кот. в числе прочего произошли: др.-русск. кусъ, церк.-слав. кѫсъ, русск. кус, кусать, укр., белор. кус, кусо́к, болг. къс, сербохорв. ку̑с, ку́сак, словенск. kȏs, чешск., словацк. kus, польск. kęs, kąsek, в.-луж., н.-луж. kus, полаб. kǫs. Праслав. *kǫ(d)sъ родственно лит. kándu, kándau, kąsti «кусать», латышск. kuožu, kuodu, kuost — то же, лит. kąsnis «кусок», греч. κνώδων «нож, меч; лезвие; зубец», κνώδαλον «дикий зверь», возм., также др.-в.-нем. hantag «острый, режущий» и др.-инд.* khā́dati* «жует, кусает», нов.-перс. ẋāуаd «жует».
> 
> Насколько др.-инд. khā́dati этимологически родственно kauśalya/kusalā - это уже другой вопрос.


Как это -- другой вопрос? Протестую: вопрос -- тот же самый! Образно говоря, родственники или -- просто однофамильцы? : )
И потом мну тут неск. смущает почти незаметное ВОЗМ. %)

Ну, и потом я ведь дал инфу из Фасмера как коррективу прозвучавшему у Владимира: «_"Искусный" - просто, по всей видимости, этимологический родственник палийскому kusala..._».
А дальше -- см. сами. : )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.09.2015)

----------


## Фил

> У нас всё есть для вас:


Какая тоскА!  :EEK!: 
Дубинин, будете такие ролики смотреть - таким же станете, вся засушенность пройдет  :Smilie:

----------

Дубинин (15.09.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Как это -- другой вопрос? Протестую: вопрос -- тот же самый! Образно говоря, родственники или -- просто однофамильцы? : )
> И потом мну тут неск. смущает почти незаметное ВОЗМ. %)
> Ну, и потом я ведь дал инфу из Фасмера как коррективу прозвучавшему у Владимира: «"Искусный" - просто, по всей видимости, этимологический родственник палийскому kusala...».
> А дальше -- см. сами. : )


Всё-таки родственники : )

Вот, что пишет Виноградов В.В. в «История слов», ссылаясь на Ф.И. Буслаева :
Ф. И. Буслаев писал: «...вкус и искусство (ис-кус-ство) происходят от одного корня кусити (*санскр. куш* — experiri). С понятием искусства соединяется мысль об обмане, прельщении, что видно из родственных с ним слов: искусить, искуситель, искушение» (Буслаев Ф. И. О преподавании отечественного языка, Л., 1941, с. 176).
http://wordhist.narod.ru/iskusstvo.html

 Вот есть ещё интересная заметка: 
 Действительно, искус и искусство – родственные слова, более того, им родственны и такие слова, как покушение, вкус, кушать, вкусить1. Значение их общего корня – праславянского *kus- – как полагают, было ‘пробовать, пытаться...
1 А вот слово кусать к ним не относится. В праславянском языке корень слова кусать содержал другой гласный – «о носовое», а не [у], как у всех этих слов. Со временем этот гласный превратился в [у], и два корня совпали.
http://perehodjournal.ru/leto-2011/m...sdfootnote1anc

_кусать_ от от праслав. *kǫ(d)sъ (кос) родств. др.-инд. khā́dati 
_искусный_ от праслав. *kus родств. санскр. корню _куш_, на пали _кус_


П.С. Спасибо      @*Бао* за  "искусство" взращивание  :Smilie:

----------

Юй Кан (16.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

Теперь осталось разобраться не столько со словами "закусь", "кость", "куст", сколько с неологизмой "кукуся", введённой в русск. язык славным Филом, какой теперь за неё и в ответе. : )

----------

Фил (16.09.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Теперь осталось разобраться не столько со словами "закусь", "кость", "куст", сколько с неологизмой "кукуся", введённой в русск. язык славным Филом, какой теперь за неё и в ответе. : )


Петрушевская, все таки. 
"Лингвистические сказочки"
Я так, пользуюсь  :Smilie: 





> — Кукуся тресь? ! — возобнулась Калуша. — Кукуся тресь, а, Помик? Обезвалдеваю. 
>  А Ляпупа волит, блуки у Ляпупы бятые-бятые: 
>  — Эска, Кукуся в бурдысьях с Бутявчонком! Щуньте, ин бурдысья-то лепещутся! 
>  А Калуша волит зюмо-зюмо: 
>  — Кукуся в бурдысьях? Эска, Кукуся в бурдысьях бутявчонка трямкает, бурдысья-то и лепещутся!

----------

Балдинг (16.09.2015), Владимир Николаевич (16.09.2015), Юй Кан (16.09.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Петрушевская, все таки. 
> "Лингвистические сказочки"
> Я так, пользуюсь


И чего было когда-то серчать, за кукусеведа? Или Вы -- категорически не -вед, но -фил? : )

Но вообще, листнул сейчас в родимых нетях -- "кукуся", оказывается, ужо и бренд, и мем. %)
Мем, засвоєний також братнім народом...

----------

Фил (16.09.2015)

----------


## Фил

> И чего было когда-то серчать, за кукусеведа? ]


Да не знаю, настроение, наверное, плохое было  :Smilie:

----------

Юй Кан (16.09.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Я дочку "кукусей" уже 16 лет зову ласково. Откуда взялось - не понимаю, но органично. А тут вот, оказывается, какие страсти)))

----------


## Сергей Хос

Все споры философских школ умолкают перед голосом души, говорящей, что она постигла реальность.

_Сарвепалли Радхакришнан_. ИНДИЙСКАЯ ФИЛОСОФИЯ

----------

Юань Дин (12.12.2015)

----------


## Руди

> По мотивам соседней темы вопрос возник. 
> Почему никто не хочет чтобы Буддизм был религией? Чем плоха вера?


Буддизм религия,вера=садха,в три драгоценности,неистощимый кладезь психической силы и благих состояний,как нет веры?как не религия?
Религия т.к позволяет улучшать постсмертную участь,вера имеется,как как без нее никуда)

----------


## Кеин

_3
Вначале — счастье Закона,
Затем — достижение высочайшего блаженства.
Поскольку с обретением счастья
Постепенно приближается высочайшее блаженство,
4
Постольку счастье [рождений] считается благом,
А высочайшее блаженство — освобождением.
Вкратце практика этого Пути сводится 
К вере и проникновенной Мудрости.
5
Благодаря вере приобщаются к Законоучению,
Благодаря проникновенной Мудрости постигают
высшую реальность.
Из этих двух Мудрость является основой,
Но вера приходит раньше.
6
Кто не уклоняется от Закона,
Невзирая на желания, ненависть, страх и невежество,
Тот обладает верой
И является превосходным сосудом для высочайших плодов._

(Нагарджуна. "Ратна-авали раджа-парикатха". Глава первая.// Буддийская классика Древней Индии, Слово Будды и трактаты Нагарджуны, Перевод с пали, санскрита и тибетского языков с комментариями В. П. Андросова. — М.: Открытый Мир, 2008. — 512 с)

----------


## Юань Дин

> По мотивам соседней темы вопрос возник. 
> Почему никто не хочет чтобы Буддизм был религией? Чем плоха вера?


Года три назад довелось слушать альбом Кришна Даса "Door of faith" ("Дверь веры"). Зацепило и вдохновило. Теперь словосочетание "Дверь веры" имеет для меня какой-то сакральный смысл. И само слово "Вера" тоже - что-то, вызывающее благоговейный трепет, и чего не надо стесняться "современному цивилизованному" человеку.

Жизнь слишком тяжела и надо иметь психологический буфер в виде надежды и веры, чтобы не сойти с ума вместе с этим сошедшим с ума миром, и жить плавнее и спокойнее, а значит - дольше.

----------

Ню ра (13.12.2015)

----------


## Юань Дин

> Да ничем она не плоха.
> Я вот верю , что лампчка горит ,потому-что электроны бегают по проводам.Сам я их не видел - приходится верить.


Кстати, Стивен Хокинг тоже говорит, что вера в электроны - это ВЕРА. Эта модель (с бегающими электронами) позволяет решать многие технические задачи. Аналогично с кварками, которые не видел никто никогда, не может их зарегистрировать и т.д. Мы создаем модели, которые не истинны, но благодаря которым можно ответить на многие вопросы физиков, и решить много технических задач (получить экономический эффект). Стивен Хокинг назвал это моделезависимым реализмом. Так что физики в каком-то смысле тоже верят.

Сама физика сейчас дошла до таких границ в макро- и микромире, когда становится слишком много допущений, принимаемых на веру. Сам Хокинг говорит, что модель Большого взрыва, например, это только предположение, которое стало теорией благодаря тому, что позволило ответить на многие вопросы физиков. Но еще много белых пятен, которые, возможно, решит иная модель создания вселенной, может быть совершенно противоположная предыдущей. Но все же это модели. Истина сокрыта от нас.

Сейчас высказывают мнения, что и в теории эволюции много веры. А некоторые ученые вообще говорят, что вера в научную картину мира - примерно такая же, как и в Библию, только в более цивилизованной упаковке. Но такими вопросами задаются настоящие ученые. А простые посредственности в вузах видят в науке конечный авторитет потому что "это линия партии  :Smilie: " (как многие средние преподы математики в вузах верят в точность дифференциального исчисления, хотя настоящие математики понимают, что диф. исчисление основано на предположении, что предел Х при Х, стемящемся к А, равен А (что не верно онтологически, но дает возможность решить много задач техники)). Так же, как и фанатики видят конечный авторитет в Библии.

----------

Алик (13.12.2015), Влад К (12.12.2015), Кеин (12.12.2015), Кузьмич (13.12.2015), Ню ра (13.12.2015), Фил (12.12.2015)

----------


## Йен

> Года три назад довелось слушать альбом Кришна Даса "Door of faith" ("Дверь веры"). Зацепило и вдохновило. Теперь словосочетание "Дверь веры" имеет для меня какой-то сакральный смысл. И само слово "Вера" тоже - что-то, вызывающее благоговейный трепет, и чего не надо стесняться "современному цивилизованному" человеку.
> 
> Жизнь слишком тяжела и надо иметь психологический буфер в виде надежды и веры, чтобы не сойти с ума вместе с этим сошедшим с ума миром, и жить плавнее и спокойнее, а значит - дольше.


Так не цепляйтесь )

----------

Юань Дин (12.12.2015)

----------


## Лери

Потому что на западе все такие современные, либеральные и их пугает слово "религия", "вера", вызывает всякие ассоциации с их христианским прошлым, и о они не хоят очередную веру, религию, какой-нибудь еще новый -изм или -славие, но при этом и чего-нибудь духовного, мистического хочется... духовной пищи типа, просто названия старые не хотят.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (13.12.2015)

----------


## Юань Дин

> Потому что на западе все такие современные, либеральные и их пугает слово "религия", "вера", вызывает всякие ассоциации с их христианским прошлым, и о они не хоят очередную веру, религию, какой-нибудь еще новый -изм или -славие, но при этом и чего-нибудь духовного, мистического хочется... духовной пищи типа, просто названия старые не хотят.


Вроде как в христианстве тоже полно мистики. Особенно в восточном христианстве. Если глубоко копнуть в традицию. Чего только стоят медитации исихастов, разного рода мистические откровения и экзальтации; да и просто в храме постоянно совершают таинство - хлеб и вино мистически становятся в умах верующих Телом и Кровью Христовыми. А мистичность внутреннего круга времени, когда ежегодно Христос умирает и рождается и ныне, и присно, и во веки веков (и это не тот самый исторический Иисус, а мистический внутренний человек Христос в каждом из нас; ибо христианство, которое мы знаем это не то самое историческое христианство еврея Иисуса, а греческая версия, основанная на платонизме и пр.).

В общем, мистики полно, даже если Древний Патерик прочесть. Просто на Западе люди не привыкли глубоко копать ни в одной религии. Так сложились обстоятельства, что тибетский буддизм очень моден и популярен. Видимо, распиарен Западом на фоне борьбы с КНР. Случись иные обстоятельство, восточное христианство, возможно, считалось бы европейцами самой мистической и модной религией с эдаким восточным колоритом. Восточное христианство - это не только попы на мерседесах, это и мистика отшельников и т.п. А мерседесы есть и у тибетских геше. Сам видел, фото могу выложить.

По мне, так христианство - это одна из множества рек, текущих в океан Истины. И плыть надо по одной из этих рек, не перепрыгивая с одной на другую. То есть, "выбрал свой путь, иди по нему до конца". Каждый из этих путей предоставляет идущему по нему свой инструментарий работы с умом.
И даже здорово, что оно не то, что хотел исторический Иисус, а такое эдакое мистическое, платоническое. Это очень интересный путь. Как и йога. Да это и есть йога, своя, самобытная. Слияние с Богом посредство особых практик. Например, в исихазме тоже есть сосредоточение на тонких центрах.

----------

Алик (14.12.2015), Кузьмич (13.12.2015), Лери (13.12.2015), Ню ра (13.12.2015), Фил (13.12.2015)

----------


## Ню ра

> Кстати, Стивен Хокинг тоже говорит, что вера в электроны - это ВЕРА. Эта модель (с бегающими электронами) позволяет решать многие технические задачи. Аналогично с кварками, которые не видел никто никогда, не может их зарегистрировать и т.д. Мы создаем модели, которые не истинны, но благодаря которым можно ответить на многие вопросы физиков, и решить много технических задач (получить экономический эффект). Стивен Хокинг назвал это моделезависимым реализмом. Так что физики в каком-то смысле тоже верят.


 Ход мысли: Если  поведение частиц в поле зависит от наблюдателя, то под его взором мир меняется. Наблюдатель участвует в творении. т.е. в процессе наблюдения происходит переход от возможного к актуальному. Здесь наблюдение, мне кажется, плотно подходит к слову "вера". И тогда смысл слова меняется. Потому что становится вполне осязаемой потенцией для свершения события.
И тогда самое заветное желание Эйнштейна знать ум бога наводит на мысли, что для знания этого достаточно...наблюдать свой ум.
(страшнейшее имхо))

----------

Алик (14.12.2015)

----------


## Фил

Кроме своего ума наблюдать больше и нечего.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (13.12.2015)

----------


## Ню ра

> Кроме своего ума наблюдать больше и нечего.


Беда в том, что просто наблюдением ум не ограничивается )

----------


## Юй Кан

Фрагмент о ветренности : ) ума из книги Е. Колесниковой "Познавая природу. Беседы с досточтимым Пемасири Тхера". (Чем, кстати, не перекличка с коаном о движении флага?)

*24.2 Существует ли ветер?*

... На лекции в Кандубоде ученик из Испании задаёт вопрос, объяснил ли Будда, что такое ум (vi˜n˜n¯an. a, citta, manas). Ответ Локухамудурово застаёт всех присутствующих врасплох. Вот что он рассказал нам.

На самом деле, в этом мире не существует ничего, что можно было бы назвать умом.
Существует ли ветер? Вы уверены, что да? Откуда вы знаете об этом? Мы знаем о ветре только потому, что чувствуем его прикосновение или видим, как колышутся листья на деревьях. То же самое происходит с умом: когда глаз встречает форму или ухо встречает звук, или ментальный объект всплывает в памяти – возникает контакт; от контакта появляется сознание (зрительное, слуховое и т.д.); от сознания – чувство; от чувства – восприятие и намерения. Если органы чувств повреждены, либо рядом нет ни форм, ни запахов, ни звуков – сознание не сможет появиться2.

Сознание возникает только вместе с объектом, и не существует никакого «чистого» сознания, которое пребывает само по себе. Ум – это процесс познания объекта, и он никогда не возникает без него: это не «вещь в себе», – но то, что появляется только благодаря контактам.
Многие буддийские учители говорят: «Смотрите в свой ум», советуя, таким образом, смотреть на то, что не существует. Всё, что существует, – это появление и исчезновение сознания, чувств, восприятия и намерений, которые меняются так стремительно, что нам кажется, будто постоянно присутствует ум.

Функция сознания – познавать: оно «узнаёт» объект и мгновенно умирает, давая «жизнь» другому, новому, сознанию. Каждый момент сознания состоит из крошечных единиц, и в течение времени, за которое происходит вспышка молнии, миллионы таких единиц могут появиться.
Они сменяются с такой скоростью, что мы не можем распознать их. Представим, что вы желаете приготовить мятный коктейль. Вы берете воду, лёд, сироп, травы, и смешиваете их. Когда коктейль готов, вы наслаждаетесь, вкушая его, но не можете отдельно ощутить вкус воды, отдельно – вкус льда, травы, сиропа, – все вкусы соединены воедино, превращаясь в «букет»: сладость, пряность или горечь.

Аналогично и ум включает в себя множество различных, чрезвычайно быстро сменяющих друг друга феноменов, которые, слившись, создают иллюзию чего-то стабильного и существующего непрерывно. Хороший практикующий может отделить один феномен от другого, таким образом, проникнув в сущность того, что называется умом.

«Подобно тому, как человек с хорошим зрением увидел бы горное озеро – глубокое, чистое, прозрачное, безмятежное; так, что, стоя на берегу, он мог рассмотреть ракушки, камни, гальку, рыб, плавающих взад и вперёд, или замерших на месте. Он бы подумал: «Вот это озеро, чистое, прозрачное, спокойное; в нём есть ракушки, камни, галька, а также рыбы, плавающие взад и вперёд, или замершие на месте». (МН 39)
К примеру, слыша звук, истинный практик медитации в силах отметить несколько разных феноменов: сам звук как некий внешний объект, процесс слышания, а также – познавание звука умом. Он не смешивает все эти процессы и не ищет в них «Я».

[...]

У сознания нет «дома» ни в одной клеточке тела. Оно невидимо и не имеет фиксированного места, как музыка, которая нигде не находится.
Об этом можно прочитать в «Вина сутта» (СН 35.205):
«Предположим, король или королевский министр никогда ранее не слышал звуков лютни. Он может услышать его и спросить своих придворных: «Что это за звук – такой сладкий, такой манящий, нежный и чарующий?»
Ему ответят: «Господин, этот сладкий, манящий, нежный и чарующий звук – это звук лютни».
Король затем отдаст приказ принести ему лютню, что и будет вскоре исполнено. Он недоуменно поглядит на инструмент и скажет: «Довольно с меня лютни, – мне нужен звук, тот самый сладкий, манящий и чарующий!».
Ему возразят: «Господин, ведь эта лютня сделана из множества различных вещей: это струны, это лады, это корпус, а для извлечения звука музыкант должен ещё уметь играть на ней. Господин, эта лютня звучит в зависимости от многих вещей, от многих деталей и компонентов, а без них она молчалива!».

... Таким же образом бхикку изучает форму... чувство... сознание... восприятие... намерения, какими бы они ни были, и мысли: «Это – моё», «Это я» не возникают в нём».

[...]

Ум – как огненное кольцо, как поток воды, – выглядит непрерывным, но состоит из бесчисленного множества очень мелких, постоянно
чередующихся, элементов. Если в стакан налить воду, вода примет форму стакана; если добавить краску, то вода изменит цвет. Ум напоминает воду: он принимает форму того объекта, о котором думает, то есть читта неотделима от ментальных факторов (cetasika). Существует пятьдесят два таких фактора, которые разделены в Учении Будды на благие и неблагие.
Если вы добавите в стакан жёлтую краску, вода станет жёлтой, если краска будет чёрной – вода окрасится в чёрный цвет. Само сознание нейтрально, словно фотокамера: как камера не заинтересована в том, что именно фотографировать, красоту или уродство, так и сознание лишь познаёт то, что возникает вследствие контакта.
Когда ментальные факторы связаны со злом – ум становится уродливым, тёмным; когда они связаны с добротой, с щедростью, верой,
то и сам ум возникает как чистый, «распахнутый», возвышенный. Ум (n¯ama) – это контакт, внимание, чувство, восприятие и намерение... 
И т.д.

----------

Lion Miller (14.12.2015), Альбина (13.12.2015), Фил (13.12.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Беда в том, что просто наблюдением ум не ограничивается )


Конечно, еще - ментальное конструирование.
А это - туши свет!

----------


## Йен

> Конечно, еще - ментальное конструирование.
> А это - туши свет!


 Так наблюдайте ментальное конструирование )

----------

Фил (13.12.2015)

----------


## Ню ра

> Конечно, еще - ментальное конструирование.
> А это - туши свет!


Чем негативно ментальное конструирование? Здесь и вера к месту.




> Так наблюдайте ментальное конструирование )


Реально ли это - одновременно конструировать и наблюдать процесс?

----------


## Йен

> Реально ли это - одновременно конструировать и наблюдать процесс?


Попробуйте )

----------

Фил (14.12.2015)

----------


## Ню ра

> Попробуйте )


Вы будете смеяться, попробовала.  Процесс написания статьи и наблюдение его..не получается однако )

----------


## Нико

> Вы будете смеяться, попробовала.  Процесс написания статьи и наблюдение его..не получается однако )


А что так? Стихийно пишете, из "бессознательного"?)

----------


## Ню ра

> А что так? Стихийно пишете, из "бессознательного"?)


Если бы из бессознательного, наверно было бы легче наблюдать поток мыслей. Когда же включается анализ, то наблюдение его невозможно (имхо)

----------


## Йен

> Вы будете смеяться, попробовала.  Процесс написания статьи и наблюдение его..не получается однако )


Для начала пробуйте просто, сидя в спокойном состоянии, мысли наблюдать )

----------

Кеин (15.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Если бы из бессознательного, наверно было бы легче наблюдать поток мыслей. Когда же включается анализ, то наблюдение его невозможно (имхо)


Перед тем, как пишете, думаете? Во время "акта" набора знаков с помощью клавиатуры следите за процессом (чтобы без ошибок там и т.п.)? Вот это и есть "наблюдение". )

----------


## Ню ра

> Для начала пробуйте просто, сидя в спокойном состоянии, мысли наблюдать )


Йен, мне знакомо наблюдение мыслей ) 
Я говорю о том процессе, когда идёт обдумывание сюжета, корректировка написанного и прочее. Как возможно *это* наблюдать?

----------


## Ню ра

> Перед тем, как пишете, думаете? Во время "акта" набора знаков с помощью клавиатуры следите за процессом (чтобы без ошибок там и т.п.)? Вот это и есть "наблюдение". )


Нет Нико, не получается. В то время, когда я набираю (или пишу ручкой) текст, мои мысли уже впереди - соединяют хвост последних мыслей с последующими. Это и есть процесс (акт творчества если хотите). Вот про что.
Иначе: если я остановлюсь на наблюдении (пассивный процесс), то дальше активный процесс линии сюжета не пойдёт.

----------


## Нико

> Нет Нико, не получается. В то время, когда я набираю (или пишу ручкой) текст, мои мысли уже впереди - соединяют хвост последних мыслей с последующими. Это и есть процесс (акт творчества если хотите). Вот про что.
> Иначе: если я остановлюсь на наблюдении (пассивный процесс), то дальше активный процесс линии сюжета не пойдёт.


А, т.е. когда вы что-то пишете, вы уже предвосхищаете реакцию на сообщение, да?

----------


## Ню ра

> А, т.е. когда вы что-то пишете, вы уже предвосхищаете *реакцию на сообщение*, да?


нет ) не про реакцию.
При написании вашего поста, вы наблюдали процесс или думали о смысле его?

----------


## Йен

> Йен, мне знакомо наблюдение мыслей ) 
> Я говорю о том процессе, когда идёт обдумывание сюжета, корректировка написанного и прочее. Как возможно *это* наблюдать?


Невозможно, пока вы вовлечены в это )

----------

Кеин (15.12.2015)

----------


## Ню ра

> Невозможно, пока вы вовлечены в это )


Тогда как можно что-то конструировать (творить) не вовлекаясь в процесс?

----------


## Фил

> Тогда как можно что-то конструировать (творить) не вовлекаясь в процесс?


Оно само конструируется

----------


## Ню ра

> Оно само конструируется


Можете привести пример?

----------


## Йен

> Тогда как можно что-то конструировать (творить) не вовлекаясь в процесс?


Можно, нужно практиковать, сначала "сознание наблюдателя" будет возникать на мгновения, потом продолжительность увеличится (хотя оно в любом случае возникает и исчезает моментами).

----------


## Фил

> Чем негативно ментальное конструирование? Здесь и вера к месту.


Чем негативно? Страданием.
Вера потому и к месту. Сначала конструируем страдание, потом к нему конструируем лекарство.
Поскольку и то и другое принимается как обладающее самобытием, то на самом деле конструируется следующий виток страдания, более тонкий и изощренный.
И т.д. до бесконечности. 
Регрессионная спираль сансары





> Реально ли это - одновременно конструировать и наблюдать процесс?


Да, когда Вы перестаете вовлекаться в процесс конструирования.
То с удивлением обнаруживаете, что конструирование то продолжается, но без Вас.
И чье это?

----------


## Фил

> Можете привести пример?


Могу из своей жизни.
Получив травму вдали от мед.помощи, сначала себя очень жалко и больно.
А потом, от безысходности, начинаешь за этой болью наблюдать со стороны.
Она никуда не девается, но эмоциональная негативная окраска пропадает.
Так, некий сигнал, оранжевая лампочка на приборной доске.
Неприятно, планы расстроены, но ведь какой солнечный день!  :Smilie:

----------


## Ню ра

> Можно, нужно практиковать, сначала "сознание наблюдателя" будет возникать на мгновения, потом продолжительность увеличится (хотя оно *в любом случае возникает и исчезает моментами*).


Да, вот именно про "моменты". Процесс принятия решения с предыдущим обдумыванием этого решения тоже исключает "просто наблюдение". Оно возможно только прерывистое.

----------


## Ню ра

> Чем негативно? Страданием.
> Вера потому и к месту. Сначала конструируем страдание, потом к нему конструируем лекарство.
> Поскольку и то и другое принимается как обладающее самобытием, то на самом деле конструируется следующий виток страдания, более тонкий и изощренный.
> И т.д. до бесконечности. 
> Регрессионная спираль сансары


Фил, быть может мы конструируем не так страдание, как фиксированное (во времени, месте и форме) исполнение желаемого? )
Страдания наступают чуток позже, когда ожидания не оправдываются. Да, это про спираль сансары. 
Наверно мы немного разное имели в виду о "конструировании" )




> Да, когда Вы перестаете вовлекаться в процесс конструирования.
> То с удивлением обнаруживаете, что конструирование то продолжается, но без Вас.
> И чье это?


А если говорить о процессе принятия решения например?

----------


## Йен

> Да, вот именно про "моменты". Процесс принятия решения с предыдущим обдумыванием этого решения тоже исключает "просто наблюдение". Оно возможно только прерывистое.


Все процессы возникают и исчезают, они кажутся постоянными, потому что мы не видим их непостоянство.

----------


## Ню ра

> Могу из своей жизни.
> Получив травму вдали от мед.помощи, сначала себя очень жалко и больно.
> А потом, от безысходности, начинаешь за этой болью наблюдать со стороны.
> Она никуда не девается, но эмоциональная негативная окраска пропадает.
> Так, некий сигнал, оранжевая лампочка на приборной доске.
> Неприятно, планы расстроены, но ведь какой солнечный день!


Понимаю. Знакомо. Очень даже.
 Добавила бы то, что боль...она если не проходит, то значительно ослабляется (в зависимости от вида травмы конечно)
Если правильно услышала, то в этом примере происходит конструирование эмоционального состояния?

----------

Фил (14.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> нет ) не про реакцию.
> При написании вашего поста, вы наблюдали процесс или думали о смысле его?


Да, и процесс наблюдала, и думала о смысле).

----------


## Ню ра

> Все процессы возникают и исчезают, они кажутся постоянными, потому что мы не видим их непостоянство.


Процесс даже логически не может быть постоянным т.к. это движение (как вода в реке)). Попытки "остановить" мгновение и приносит страдание.
Я говорила только о том, что активные действия (принятия решения или поиск ответа) не могут наблюдаться. Ум просто не в состоянии соединить два процесса в одном промежутке времени.

----------


## Ню ра

> Да, *и процесс наблюдала, и думала о смысле*).


Одновременно? ...Мой вам поклон Нико, вы волшебница.

----------


## Юй Кан

Может, разговор о прекращении потока мышления станет хотя бы чуть более внятным, если вспомнить о практике саматхи/шаматхи (успокоении ума), предшествующей випассане/випашьяне (прозрению)?

----------


## Нико

> Одновременно? ...Мой вам поклон Нико, вы волшебница.


Не волшебница, но если не делать и то, и другое, одновременно, это просто "тупость".

----------


## Фил

> Понимаю. Знакомо. Очень даже.
>  Добавила бы то, что боль...она если не проходит, то значительно ослабляется (в зависимости от вида травмы конечно)
> Если правильно услышала, то в этом примере происходит конструирование эмоционального состояния?


Да! Боль невыносима не физически, а морально. Невыносима физически она быть не может, ибо в этом случае просто теряешь сознание и все, боли нет.

----------


## Йен

> Процесс даже логически не может быть постоянным т.к. это движение (как вода в реке)). Попытки "остановить" мгновение и приносит страдание.
> Я говорила только о том, что активные действия (принятия решения или поиск ответа) не могут наблюдаться. Ум просто не в состоянии соединить два процесса в одном промежутке времени.


За одну секунду возникают и исчезают миллионы моментов сознания, влияющих друг на друга и оставляющих след в памяти. Какие-то из этих моментов, будут сознанием "наблюдателя".

----------

Кеин (15.12.2015), Ню ра (14.12.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Фил, быть может мы конструируем не так страдание, как фиксированное (во времени, месте и форме) исполнение желаемого? )
> Страдания наступают чуток позже, когда ожидания не оправдываются. Да, это про спираль сансары. 
> Наверно мы немного разное имели в виду о "конструировании" )


А это не важно, оправдываются они или нет.
Важно то, что они непостоянны в любом случае (anicca) и это непостоянство и причиняет страдания.
Вера - есть некая проекция постоянства. 
Она может иметь утилитарный характер (финансовое планирование, прогнозирование например) - без этого практически невозможно.
А может принимать личину абсолютной истины - это уже неверное воззрение.
Бог за это, как я говорил, не покарает. Просто будет умножаться страдание.





> А если говорить о процессе принятия решения например?


Вы можете выделить наблюдателя, который будет наблюдать за принимающим решение.
Наблюдателей Вы можете выделить бесконечно многое, это принцип сериализуемой Вселенной.

----------


## Ню ра

> Может, разговор о прекращении потока мышления станет хотя бы чуть более внятным, если вспомнить о практике саматхи/шаматхи (успокоении ума), предшествующей випассане/випашьяне (прозрению)?


Мне кажется, что если вспомнить о практике самадхи, то форум, как "активатор" потока мышления просто исчезнет )

----------


## Ню ра

> Да! Боль невыносима не физически, а морально. Невыносима физически она быть не может, ибо в этом случае просто теряешь сознание и все, боли нет.


Получается, что боль  только в уме. (впрочем как и всё остальное...)

----------


## Фил

> Мне кажется, что если вспомнить о практике самадхи, то форум, как "активатор" потока мышления просто исчезнет )


Это не йогическое самадхи из аштанга-йоги.
Это разновидности медитации шаматха/випассана: концентрация на внешнем объекте vs расфокусированность

----------


## Фил

> Получается, что боль  только в уме. (впрочем как и всё остальное...)


Да, есть такое мнение среди биологов, например, что животные испытывают боль, но не страдают.

----------


## Ню ра

> А может принимать личину абсолютной истины - это уже неверное воззрение.
> Бог за это, как я говорил, не покарает. Просто будет умножаться страдание.


Ну, покарание это и есть страдание )
Почему неверное воззрение? Вера и есть, как мне кажется, истина (для отдельного субъекта) На определённый промежуток времени. 




> Вы можете выделить наблюдателя, который будет наблюдать за принимающим решение.
> Наблюдателей Вы можете выделить бесконечно многое, это принцип сериализуемой Вселенной.


Это мне ещё предстоит понять )

----------


## Юй Кан

> Мне кажется, что если вспомнить о практике самадхи, то форум, как "активатор" потока мышления просто исчезнет )


Ну. Образно говоря, тасовать слова и таскать мешки -- разные занятия. : )
Но когда ум спокоен, то там нет мысли и о том, вокруг чего тут, по сути, прения без уточнения того, что же такое "ментальное конструирование", если учесть, что термин этот -- европейский и к буддизму его приспосабливать и приспосабливать...

----------


## Ню ра

> Да, есть такое мнение среди биологов, например, что животные испытывают боль, но не страдают.


Серьёзно? ) Интересно как биологи пришли к такому мнению. (стоны животных не в счёт?)
Мне же достаточно заглянуть в глаза своей собаки, чтобы почувствовать её страдания (можно конечно назвать это переносом или фантазированием) но думаю, что страдания испытывает любое живое существо.

----------


## Ню ра

> Ну. Образно говоря, тасовать слова и таскать мешки -- разные занятия. : )
> Но когда ум спокоен, то там нет мысли и о том, вокруг чего тут, по сути, *прения без уточнения того, что же такое "ментальное конструирование", если учесть, что термин этот -- европейский и к буддизму его приспосабливать и приспосабливать*...


Это верно, с термина-то всё и началось )
Есть время для тусовки слов, и есть для "таскания мешков". Всё дело в пропорциях )
Спасибо.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Серьёзно? ) Интересно как биологи пришли к такому мнению. (стоны животных не в счёт?)
> Мне же достаточно заглянуть в глаза своей собаки, чтобы почувствовать её страдания (можно конечно назвать это переносом или фантазированием) но думаю, что страдания испытывает любое живое существо.


Испытывают, да. Неловко и жёстко наступил когда-то нашему йорку на лапу, а потом, пока готовился отвести его к вет. врачу, сам чуть не со слезами видел, как он молча плачет, неподвижно сидя на стуле...

----------

Ню ра (14.12.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Ну, покарание это и есть страдание )


Можно так думать, но это предполагает наличие некоего постоянного обладающего самобытием Бога.
Удостоверится истина это или нет возможности нет.
А догма будет точно так-же причинять страдание.

Просто меняются много маленьких разных страданий на одно.
Такое сокращение дробей.
Но страдание не убирается.
Это сделал только Будда.




> Почему неверное воззрение? Вера и есть, как мне кажется, истина (для отдельного субъекта) На определённый промежуток времени.


 Истина не может быть "на определённый промежуток времени". Это оксюморон.




> Это мне ещё предстоит понять )


Это даже не надо понимать.
Это очень просто.
Сделайте это прямо сейчас и все.

----------


## Фил

> Серьёзно? ) Интересно как биологи пришли к такому мнению. (стоны животных не в счёт?)
> Мне же достаточно заглянуть в глаза своей собаки, чтобы почувствовать её страдания (можно конечно назвать это переносом или фантазированием) но думаю, что страдания испытывает любое живое существо.


Я не биолог, но мнение такое есть.
Мне тоже было интересно, но стоны, как они говорят, это некий сигнал, например, другим, об опасности. Рефлекторное поведение, как отдергивание руки от горячей сковородки.

----------


## Юй Кан

У собак, как минимум, просто болевой порог выше, чем у человеков. (А среди человеков -- выше у женщин, чем у мужчин. В массе, при всех исключениях.)
Что касается страданий, то не зря, к слову, мир животных в буддизме (при всей разнице мнений биологов) считается неблагим ещё и в силу страдательности, хотя он выше, чем куда более страдательные ады...

----------


## Ню ра

> Испытывают, да. Неловко и жёстко наступил когда-то нашему йорку на лапу, а потом, пока готовился отвести его к вет. врачу, сам чуть не со слезами видел, как он молча плачет, неподвижно сидя на стуле...


И чего стоит просмотр видео очереди на смерть в скотобойне. Никто им не говорил о том, что собираются делать, однако их глаза..когда-то одного этого видео мне хватило, чтобы перестать есть мясо..
(прошу прощения за оффтоп)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я не биолог, но мнение такое есть.


На случай использования самого абсурдного утверждения есть универсальная отмазка, его как бы легитимизирующая: "*Я сам не идиот, но мнение такое есть*". %)
Это к тому, что подобное суждение -- никогда не аргумент.

----------


## Фил

> И чего стоит просмотр видео очереди на смерть в скотобойне. Никто им не говорил о том, что собираются делать, однако их глаза..когда-то одного этого видео мне хватило, чтобы перестать есть мясо..
> (прошу прощения за оффтоп)


Таки или иначе, страдание - это удел высшей нервной деятельности, в отличие от боли.
Боль испытывают все и всегда (анальгезия крайне неудобное и опасное заболевание).
Но далеко не все по этому поводу страдают.

Кстати про скотобойню. Это же ведь именно страдание. В очереди им никто боли не причиняет, а убивание происходит мгновенно. Боли то и нет, только страдание.

----------


## Фил

> На случай использования самого абсурдного утверждения есть универсальная отмазка, его как бы легитимизирующая: "*Я сам не идиот, но мнение такое есть*". %)
> Это к тому, что подобное суждение -- никогда не аргумент.


Не аргумент.

----------


## Ню ра

> А догма будет точно так-же причинять страдание.


 Глядя на христиан, вера в самобытного и вечного Бога дарит им облегчение. Но страдания не убирает, да.




> Просто меняются много маленьких разных страданий *на одно*.
> Такое сокращение дробей.


На какое?



> Но страдание не убирается.
> Это сделал только Будда.


Да.




> Истина не может быть "на определённый промежуток времени". Это оксюморон.


Возможно ) Не люблю разговоры о истине.





> Это даже не надо понимать.
> Это очень просто.
> Сделайте это прямо сейчас и все.


Хорошо )

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не аргумент.


И -- о боли.
Разве боль, которая бывает не только физической, -- не разновидность страдания?
Хотя в буддизме, чтоб не путаться с психо- и физио-, есть ясное разделение физического и умственного страдания...

----------


## Ню ра

> Таки или иначе, страдание - это удел высшей нервной деятельности, в отличие от боли.
> Боль испытывают все и всегда (анальгезия крайне неудобное и опасное заболевание).
> Но далеко не все по этому поводу страдают.
> 
> Кстати про скотобойню. Это же ведь именно страдание. В очереди им никто боли не причиняет, а убивание происходит мгновенно. Боли то и нет, только страдание.


Ну вот и ответ биологам на их мнение. Высшая нервная деятельность у животных, приносящая страдание. 
Кстати не всегда убивание происходит мгновенно.

----------


## Фил

> И -- о боли.
> Разве боль, которая бывает не только физической, -- не разновидность страдания?
> Хотя в буддизме, чтоб не путаться с психо- и физио-, есть ясное разделение физического и умственного страдания...


Ну вот я думаю, что боль - отдельно, страдание - отдельно.
Так проще будет терминология.
Потому что сложно будет разделять душевную боль, физические страдания.
Может и проблема с этим в русском языке, не знаю.

Анальгезия - это именно отсутствие обратной связи от рецепторов. От анальгина тоска (страдание) не пройдет.
Т.е. можно испытывать боль без страдания.
Можно испытывать страдание без боли.
Можно и то и другое вместе.

Боль, таки образом, менее важна, чем страдание.

----------


## Фил

> Ну вот и ответ биологам на их мнение. Высшая нервная деятельность у животных, приносящая страдание. 
> Кстати не всегда убивание происходит мгновенно.


А что они делают?
Они боятся.
А что такое страх?
Что проекция будет отличаться от происходящего (только на основании того, что она иногда совпадает. Например, я ложусь спать и ожидаю, что проснусь в 7:00 и так каждый день, даже мысли не возникает, что может быть не так)

----------


## Фил

Вспомнилось стихотворение Бёрнса "MacPherson's Rant"
Там МакФерсон шёл к виселице играя на скрипке




> Sae rantingly, sae wantonly
>    Sae dauntingly gaed he
>    He played a tune and he danced it aroon'
>    Alow the gallows tree


Вот так ему параллельно это событие было.

----------

Альбина (15.12.2015)

----------


## Ню ра

> А что они делают?
> Они боятся.
> А что такое страх?
> Что проекция будет отличаться от происходящего (только на основании того, что она иногда совпадает. Например, я ложусь спать и ожидаю, что проснусь в 7:00 и так каждый день, даже мысли не возникает, что может быть не так)


Хм, страх чего? Если это проекция, животные должны знать т.е. иметь опыт такого "ритуала", но его нет...а страх есть.

----------


## Ню ра

> Вот так *ему параллельно это событие было.*


Уверены? По мне так это защита. Очень достойная.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну вот я думаю, что боль - отдельно, страдание - отдельно.
> Так проще будет терминология.
> Потому что сложно будет разделять душевную боль, физические страдания.
> Может и проблема с этим в русском языке, не знаю.


Все проблемы, как известно, не в языке, а в голове и, в частности, в несоответствии терминологии контексту. О чём и завёл разговор.




> Анальгезия - это именно отсутствие обратной связи от рецепторов. От анальгина тоска (страдание) не пройдет.


У настоящих индейцев (даже с уклоном в сциентизм : ) есть другие хим. или естественные средства для устранения тоски. : ))




> Т.е. можно испытывать боль без страдания.
> Можно испытывать страдание без боли.
> Можно и то и другое вместе.


Форум у нас какой? Буддистский, а не... (Ставьте любое другое слово, вплоть до "сциентистский".)
А трёхчастный аргумент выше -- не аргумент и ваще это суесловие -- ниачём, ибо никто не утверждал обратного.




> Боль, таки образом, менее важна, чем страдание.


И вывод из такого суесловного трёхчастия -- малость неожиданный, правда?

Боль менее важна? Ну, это -- смотря что болит. %)
При этом т.н. "менее важное" телесное/физическое страдание не устраняется даже у арахатов (или правильно пробуждённых) вплоть до разрушения тела-_рупы_ или оставления его.
Но при жизни возможно устранение страдания умственного, связанного с _нама_.

Это -- попытка вернуть сообразность терминов контексту.

----------


## Амир

> По мотивам соседней темы вопрос возник. 
> Почему никто не хочет чтобы Буддизм был религией? Чем плоха вера?


В начале тебя учат, что бога нет и ты веришь, затем, что бог есть и ты начинаешь в него верить, затем ты вдруг приходишь к выводу, что вера в бога ничем не отличается от веры в его отсутствие и возникает ещё одна вера мало чем отличающаяся от двух предыдущих и так до бесконечности.  :Smilie:  При этом по мере смены вер знания о полученные на собственном опыте не изменились, сладкое так и осталось сладким... А далее просто выбор: верить или знать.

----------

Фил (14.12.2015)

----------


## Влад К

Вера не плохая штука. До тех пор, пока её не начинают недооценивать или наоборот - переоценивать, имхо.

----------


## Руди

> Ну вот я думаю, что боль - отдельно, страдание - отдельно.
> Так проще будет терминология.
> Потому что сложно будет разделять душевную боль, физические страдания.
> Может и проблема с этим в русском языке, не знаю.
> 
> Анальгезия - это именно отсутствие обратной связи от рецепторов. От анальгина тоска (страдание) не пройдет.
> Т.е. можно испытывать боль без страдания.
> Можно испытывать страдание без боли.
> Можно и то и другое вместе.
> ...


Мучительное телесное чувство,мучительное ментальное чувство  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Мучительное телесное чувство,мучительное ментальное чувство


Так вот мучительным то может быть только ментальное.
Телесное - оно не до бесконечности мучительное, у него порог отсечки есть, либо потеря сознания, либо - смерть.
Причем перед смертью куча всякой химии генерируется: дофамин, адреналин и еще чего-то, что сам момент смерти как кайф воспринимается.

А вот ментальное - тут до бесконечности мучиться можно, адъ без границ (что и пытались красочно описать Цонкапа, например, всякие железные листы, молотилки, железные прутья, раскаленный металл, потом оживляют, потом опять. Очень забавно  :Smilie:  )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.12.2015)

----------


## Руди

> Так вот мучительным то может быть только ментальное.
> Телесное - оно не до бесконечности мучительное, у него порог отсечки есть, либо потеря сознания, либо - смерть.
> Причем перед смертью куча всякой химии генерируется: дофамин, адреналин и еще чего-то, что сам момент смерти как кайф воспринимается.
> 
> А вот ментальное - тут до бесконечности мучиться можно, адъ без границ (что и пытались красочно описать Цонкапа, например, всякие железные листы, молотилки, железные прутья, раскаленный металл, потом оживляют, потом опять. Очень забавно  )


Будда просто чувств так обьяснял,мучительные телесные-онкология мучительна? Мучительные ментальные,печаль стенания,ни приятные,ни мучительные телесные,ментальные,приятные телесные,ментальные.В практике сатипаттханы чувства как чувства так рекомендуют отслеживать.Все что неприятное-мучительно)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Так вот мучительным то может быть только ментальное.
> Телесное - оно не до бесконечности мучительное, у него порог отсечки есть, либо потеря сознания, либо - смерть.
> Причем перед смертью куча всякой химии генерируется: дофамин, адреналин и еще чего-то, что сам момент смерти как кайф воспринимается.
> 
> А вот ментальное - тут до бесконечности мучиться можно, адъ без границ (что и пытались красочно описать Цонкапа, например, всякие железные листы, молотилки, железные прутья, раскаленный металл, потом оживляют, потом опять. Очень забавно  )


То же может быть и с физическим страданием, с тем же или иным инструментарием. (И что в этом забавного, а?)
И смертью прерывается даже умственное: инфаркт, инсульт... Как и физическое.
Неужто не знаете/не слыхали ни разу или намеренно подтасовываете?

----------


## Фил

> То же может быть и с физическим страданием, с тем же или иным инструментарием. (И что в этом забавного, а?)
> И смертью прерывается даже умственное: инфаркт, инсульт... Как и физическое.
> Неужто не знаете/не слыхали ни разу или намеренно подтасовываете?


не знаю. Я еще не умирал.

----------

Харуказе (14.12.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> не знаю. Я еще не умирал.


И сердце настолько здоровое, что никогда даже не сбоило от горечи душевной?
В любом случае, для знания этого не нужно умирать: есть масса книг и реальных жизненных сюжетов о смерти от инфарктов, инсультов и т.п.
Но, как бы там ни было, а включить дурака, будучи уловленным сначала на словоблудии, а потом -- на недомыслии, не самый плохой вариант: для самолюбия, страдающего умственным образом : )...

----------


## Альбина

Юй Кан,Фил- только не ругайтесь пожалуйста, если вдруг.....а то меня сейчас инфаркт схватит. :Smilie:  :Kiss:  уже сердце щемит..) Фил всегда искренен...(я за него отвечу,можно?).

----------

Фил (15.12.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Уверены? По мне так это защита. Очень достойная.


а мне кажется,это как-раз то,что можно назвать как "вытащить себя  из круга  сансары". Т.е. есть круг сансары, а ты его перешагиваешь, т.е. еще шире по диаметру становишься,чем он.) Сатурн такой.) 
Да,это абсолютное бесстрашие,но не отчаяние.  Это вера в себя тотальная.

----------


## Фил

> Уверены? По мне так это защита. Очень достойная.


Почему то да. Там же речь о герое Шотландии идет, а такие понты не кидают. А защищаться когда впереди уже дерево с петлей виселицы уже не от чего и незачем. И надеятся (верить) не на что. Музыка ему нравилась, поэтому решил поиграть на скрипке.
Он как Эпикур, пока я есть - смерти нет, когда смерть придет - меня уже там не будет.
А у рядового человека смерть постоянно за спиной стоит, как привязанная.
Перевод Маршака, кстати, не очень, но другого нет.

----------


## Фил

Вот еще



> Трус умирает много раз до смерти,
> А храбрый смерть один лишь раз вкушает!
> Из всех чудес всего необъяснимей
> Мне кажется людское чувство страха,
> Хотя все знают — неизбежна смерть
> И в срок придёт.
> 
> /Шекспир, "Цезарь"/

----------

Альбина (15.12.2015), Кеин (16.12.2015)

----------


## Фил

Там где вера - там сомнения. Олицетворение - апостол Фома. А любое, даже самое маленькое сомнение будет разъедать огромную веру, т.к. оно чревато. И одно дело если вера касается определенного курса ценной бумаги, а другое - когда это вопрос жизни и смерти. Тут и в ад попасть можно, самому себе созданный.
Хммм..... а не об этом ли Евангелие?

----------

Альбина (15.12.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан,Фил- только не ругайтесь пожалуйста, если вдруг.....а то меня сейчас инфаркт схватит. уже сердце щемит..) Фил всегда искренен...(я за него отвечу,можно?).


Да не волнуйтесь Вы так игриво, даже если и не собирались...
И не мешайте, пожалуйста, никому искренне помогать другим выявлять их искренние ошибки, заблуждения, омрачения, а другим -- искренне осознавать их, а не искренне индульгировать.

----------


## Ню ра

> а мне кажется,это как-раз то,что можно назвать как "вытащить себя  из круга  сансары". Т.е. есть круг сансары, а ты его перешагиваешь, т.е. еще шире по диаметру становишься,чем он.) Сатурн такой.)


В то, что ты этим перешагиваешь круг сансары - можно только верить....Впрочем, вера чудеса творит  :Smilie: 



> Да,это абсолютное бесстрашие,но не отчаяние.  Это вера в себя тотальная.


Про отчаяние и не говорилось. Но что он чувствовал идя на смерть...никто не знает кроме него. Быть может в такие моменты и сознание меняется.

----------


## Ню ра

> Почему то да. Там же речь о герое Шотландии идет, а такие понты не кидают. А защищаться когда впереди уже дерево с петлей виселицы уже не от чего и незачем. И надеятся (верить) не на что. Музыка ему нравилась, поэтому решил поиграть на скрипке.
> Он как Эпикур, пока я есть - смерти нет, когда смерть придет - меня уже там не будет.


Страх смерти - самый сильный, в основе всего он...защиита от этого страха. бессознательная.
герой-не герой, просто достойно себя вёл




> А у рядового человека смерть постоянно за спиной стоит, как привязанная..


Да у любого она за спиной. Вот как к ней относиться..можно как к врагу, а можно..наоборот. Она же лучший советчик бывает.




> Тут и в ад попасть можно, самому себе созданный.


Верю в то, что какие мысли и чувства будут  самыми последними перед...в том и начнётся следующее воплощение.

----------


## Альбина

> . Но что он чувствовал идя на смерть...никто не знает кроме него. Быть может в такие моменты и сознание меняется.


Для этого достаточно Бернса знать,чтобы почувствовать .Он всегда как-бы "над".все пространство собою заполняет.

----------

Фил (15.12.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (15.12.2015)

----------


## Ню ра

> Для этого достаточно Бернса знать,чтобы почувствовать .Он всегда как-бы "над".все пространство собою заполняет.


Мы и себя-то плохо знаем (имхо)), а уж других...говоря о других, мы .. говорим о себе (это я всегда помню))

----------


## Юй Кан

> Почему то да. Там же речь о герое Шотландии идет, а такие понты не кидают. А защищаться когда впереди уже дерево с петлей виселицы уже не от чего и незачем. И надеятся (верить) не на что. Музыка ему нравилась, поэтому решил поиграть на скрипке.
> Он как Эпикур, пока я есть - смерти нет, когда смерть придет - меня уже там не будет.
> А у рядового человека смерть постоянно за спиной стоит, как привязанная.
> Перевод Маршака, кстати, не очень, но другого нет.


Наивные расклады... 
Во-первых, речь не идёт о понтах. Вообще. Тут, скорее, можно говорить если не о самозащите, то о желании выглядеть достойно/бесстрашно, что бы ты внутренне ни испытывал.
Во-вторых, от страха (связанного, в частности, с инстинктом самосохранения) полностью свободны только араханты/архаты.
Остальные могут, бывает, так или иначе подавить страх на время, благодаря, скажем, силе воли (как это бывает, к примеру, в бою или перед лицом опасности для жизни), но не устранить его полностью. 

Не зря сказано:

129. *Все дрожат перед наказанием, все боятся смерти* - 
поставьте себя на место другого. 
Нельзя ни убивать, ни понуждать к убийству.

130. *Все дрожат перед наказанием, жизнь приятна для всех* - 
поставьте себя на место другого. 
Нельзя ни убивать, ни понуждать к убийству.

----------


## Фил

> В то, что ты этим перешагиваешь круг сансары - можно только верить....Впрочем, вера чудеса творит


Может и творит.
Но это разновидность неведения.
Вы предполагаете что что-то будет именно так и не рассматриваете вариант, что это будет не-так.
При этом, если что-то пойдет не так - разочарование будет безгранично.

----------


## Ню ра

> При этом, если что-то пойдет не так - разочарование будет безгранично.


Если в контексте предыдущего...навряд-ли разочарование постигнет тот поток сознания. Родившись в определённых условиях. Память заботливо сотрёт все ожидания и..по новой ))

----------


## Фил

> Мы и себя-то плохо знаем (имхо)), а уж других...говоря о других, мы .. говорим о себе (это я всегда помню))


В то время человеческая жизнь такой особенной ценностью как сейчас не обладала.

----------


## Фил

> Если в контексте предыдущего...навряд-ли разочарование постигнет тот поток сознания. Родившись в определённых условиях. Память заботливо сотрёт все ожидания и..по новой ))


Постигнет  :Smilie:  Вы его сейчас время от времени ощущаете, из "ниоткуда" (как в анекдоте, гирлянда работает, а веселья - нет)

----------


## Ню ра

> В то время человеческая жизнь такой особенной ценностью как сейчас не обладала.


Не обладала ценностью для кого? Если для самого живущего - не соглашусь.

----------


## Ню ра

> Постигнет  Вы его сейчас время от времени ощущаете, из "ниоткуда" (как в анекдоте, гирлянда работает, а веселья - нет)


Да...это Вы не в в бровь, а в мозг сказали. Так и есть )

----------

Фил (15.12.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Может и творит.
> Но это разновидность неведения.
> Вы предполагаете что что-то будет именно так и не рассматриваете вариант, что это будет не-так.
> При этом, если что-то пойдет не так - разочарование будет безгранично.


Уж в который раз: ПРАВИЛЬНАЯ ВЕРА (САДДХА/ШРАДДХА) В БУДДИЗМЕ ЯВЛЯЕТСЯ ФАКТОРОМ, СПОСОБСТВУЮЩИМ ДОСТИЖЕНИЮ ОСВОБОЖДЕНИЯ ОТ СТРАДАНИЙ. А вот сомнение -- наоборот...
О чём есть и в суттах, и в сутрах.
Самая обстоятельная из сутт на этот счёт -- САМПАСАДАНИЯ СУТТА или «Проповедь об услаждающей вере».

----------


## Альбина

> Мы и себя-то плохо знаем (имхо)), а уж других...говоря о других, мы .. говорим о себе (это я всегда помню))


Все правильно   )И  находим себе что-то родное, с помощью которого себя лучше знать начинаешь,оно дорогим становится,потому что оно как зеркало.Все что близко сердцу имеет привкус полного доверия и знания, оттого и уверенность...может это конечно и не по буддийски,потому что все должно быть одного вкуса,но все-таки на практике выходит-если уж все-равно вынуждены питаться,то тогда уж то что подходит организму...(чет меня в гастрономию понесло))). 
Вообщем резюме-  себя открыть другие нам помогут, открой другого и не закрывай.. (Блин,опять че то куда-то не туда))
Я к тому что ,родное ,свое,оно всегда понятным кажется и неоспоримым..Вот мне Фил,наример,родным всегда кажется...)

----------

Фил (15.12.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Не обладала ценностью для кого? Если для самого живущего - не соглашусь.


В обществе.
Развлечений не было. 50 лет - это глубокий старик.
"Дама бальзаковского возраста" - 27 лет.
А уж у этих диких чертей в клетчатых юбках - и подавно  :Smilie: 
Терять то нечего.
Буржуазный образ жизни сместил ценности.

----------


## Ню ра

> Все правильно   )И  находим себе что-то родное, с помощью которого себя лучше знать начинаешь,оно дорогим становится,потому что оно как зеркало.Все что близко сердцу имеет привкус полного доверия и знания, оттого и уверенность...может это конечно и не по буддийски,потому что все должно быть одного вкуса,но все-таки на практике выходит-если уж все-равно вынуждены питаться,то тогда уж то что подходит организму...(чет меня в гастрономию понесло))). 
> Вообщем резюме-  себя открыть другие нам помогут, открой другого и не закрывай.. (Блин,опять че то куда-то не туда))
> Я к тому что ,родное ,свое,оно всегда понятным кажется и неоспоримым..Вот мне Фил,наример,родным всегда кажется...)


Почему не туда понесло? )) Всё туда как раз, тема широка )
Получается, что притягивает то, что кажется родным и знакомым, откликается похожестью? Но люди разные. И ...когда наступает момент открытия в другом непохожести ( неудобности, неожиданности...) что получается? Принятие? Не всегда...
А ещё "своё, родное" так гревшее сердце настигает привязкой, и когда оно вдруг "отпадает" по каким-то причинам...."здание рушится" принося страдания пропорциональные силе привязки.
Не знаю как это можно привязать к теме веры )

----------

Альбина (15.12.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вообщем резюме-  себя открыть другие нам помогут, открой другого и не закрывай.. (Блин,опять че то куда-то не туда))
> Я к тому что ,родное ,свое,оно всегда понятным кажется и неоспоримым..Вот мне Фил,наример,родным всегда кажется...)


Знаете, что вас с ним роднит/объединяет? Простая штука: готовность болтать на любую тему, не умея держать фокус разговора и постоянно соскакивая "блин, опять че то куда-то не туда" (в частности -- от буддизма к познанию, к примеру, Бёрнса, какого как автора, к слову, не надо бы путать с его лирич. героем или там с весёлым циником... нуждающимся в любой жене -- см. видео : ).

----------


## Ню ра

> В обществе.
> Развлечений не было. 50 лет - это глубокий старик.
> "Дама бальзаковского возраста" - 27 лет.
> А уж у этих диких чертей в клетчатых юбках - и подавно 
> Терять то нечего.
> Буржуазный образ жизни сместил ценности.


Довольно унылая картинка ) 
Однако даже рабы (не говоря про дам и стариков с чертями)) держались за жизнь и не желали расставаться с ней. И думаю, что отдельно взятому индивиду перед лицом смерти как-то плевать на то, во что общество оценивает его жизнь.

...............

А если по теме, то вера не может быть плоха или хороша. Предмет веры может нести конструктивное или наоборот в жизнь человека.  т.е. приносить страдания или радость.

----------


## Фил

> Почему не туда понесло? )) Всё туда как раз, тема широка )
> Получается, что притягивает то, что кажется родным и знакомым, откликается похожестью? Но люди разные. И ...когда наступает момент открытия в другом непохожести ( неудобности, неожиданности...) что получается? Принятие? Не всегда...
> А ещё "своё, родное" так гревшее сердце настигает привязкой, и когда оно вдруг "отпадает" по каким-то причинам...."здание рушится" принося страдания пропорциональные силе привязки.
> Не знаю как это можно привязать к теме веры )


Настоящий христианин все таки в Бога не верит. 
Он знает, что он есть каком-то виде, общается с ним. Ему вера в Бога не нужна. Это само собой разумеющееся. 
Он принимает это за знание.

Другое дело, что вообще то у нас нет механизма верификации это знания, о оно вполне себе может оказаться и неведением.
Вопрос - как отличить?
Будда говорил, что не надо торопиться с выводами. Стрелу сначала вытащи, рану обработай, есть чем заняться. Из горящего дома спасайся с семьей, неважно какой-то прогноз погоды за окном и который час. Приоритеты расставлять надо.

----------


## Фил

> Довольно унылая картинка ) 
> Однако даже рабы (не говоря про дам и стариков с чертями)) держались за жизнь и не желали расставаться с ней. И думаю, что отдельно взятому индивиду перед лицом смерти как-то плевать на то, во что общество оценивает его жизнь.


По разному.
Как тогда было возможно такое количество войн в Европе, если каждый бой имеет шанс быть последним?
Столько желающих бы не было, сидели бы все по домам.

А у этих товарищей точно жизнь была небедная.
Представьте себе Прохорова, Потанина, Усманова, Алекперова впереди на танке.
Смешно  :Smilie:

----------


## Ню ра

> Настоящий христианин все таки в Бога не верит. 
> Он знает, что он есть каком-то виде, общается с ним. Ему вера в Бога не нужна. Это само собой разумеющееся. 
> Он принимает это за знание.
> 
> Другое дело, что вообще то у нас нет механизма верификации это знания, о оно вполне себе может оказаться и неведением.
> Вопрос - как отличить?
> Будда говорил, что не надо торопиться с выводами. Стрелу сначала вытащи, рану обработай, есть чем заняться. Из горящего дома спасайся с семьей, неважно какой-то прогноз погоды за окном и который час. Приоритеты расставлять надо.


Тогда тут граница между верой и знанием очень нечёткая )
Слова Будды о ране и стреле принимаю так, что только качество твоей жизни и имеет значение. Как и реальная искренняя помощь другим.




> По разному.
> Как тогда было возможно такое количество войн в Европе, если каждый бой имеет шанс быть последним?
> Столько желающих бы не было, сидели бы все по домам.
> 
> А у этих товарищей точно жизнь была небедная.


Так они шли не жизни отдавать (говорить то могли и обратное конечно)), а долг исполнять, реализовывать себя, это очень по мужски, в том числе и достойно выглядеть...конечно время и ситуация меняет отношение к смерти, но ценность жизни от этого разве становится меньше для самого человека?

----------


## Альбина

> Знаете, что вас с ним роднит/объединяет? Простая штука: готовность болтать на любую тему, не умея держать фокус разговора и постоянно соскакивая "блин, опять че то куда-то не туда" (в частности -- от буддизма к познанию, к примеру, Бёрнса, какого как автора, к слову, не надо бы путать с его лирич. героем или там с весёлым циником... нуждающимся в любой жене -- см. видео : ).


Нет,нет, Юй Кан, это не просто   праздная или несвязанная болтология,как Вы думаете,уверяю Вас. Все гораздо оптимистичнее...гораздо.. 
Блин, Юй Кан, ну Вы нашли кого в самолюбии уличить- Фила? )))это нон сенс какой-то. (прости меня Будда и вы оба ,пожалуйста, что никак не угомонюсь :Kiss: ).

----------


## Фил

> Тогда тут граница между верой и знанием очень нечёткая )


Она четкая. Знание не может быть подвергнуто сомнению, потому что там нет места предположениям




> Слова Будды о ране и стреле принимаю так, что только качество твоей жизни и имеет значение. Как и реальная искренняя помощь другим.


Нет, там же в чем суть была. Что ему стрелу вынимают, а он начал расспрашивать "А кто ее выпустил? А что за стрела? А из чего она сделана?".
Надо сначала стрелу вытащить, а потому уже этими, в данный момент неважными, вопросами задаваться.
Точно так же нет смысла витать в эмпиреях и рассуждать об онтологии, строить различные гипотезы возникновения и конца Вселенной, которые все равно невозможно верифицировать, в ущерб практическим методам следования по Пути.

----------


## Ню ра

> Она четкая. Знание не может быть подвергнуто сомнению, потому что там нет места предположениям


Это понятно, я говорила о тех, кто верит (знает) своего лично придуманного бога )
А про знания...они тоже бывает корректируются со временем. Примеров много.





> Нет, там же в чем суть была. Что ему стрелу вынимают, а он начал расспрашивать "А кто ее выпустил? А что за стрела? А из чего она сделана?".
> Надо сначала стрелу вытащить, а потому уже этими, в данный момент неважными, вопросами задаваться.
> Точно так же нет смысла витать в эмпиреях и рассуждать об онтологии, строить различные гипотезы возникновения и конца Вселенной, которые все равно невозможно верифицировать, в ущерб практическим методам следования по Пути.


Соглашусь конечно, я тоже за практику прежде всего. Вынуть стрелу и позаботиться о ране (о качестве жизни) как раз про это (имхо). Однако ум так уж устроен, время от времени всё равно дёргается в попытке узнать, понять..это как десерт для него )

----------


## Йен

> В обществе.
> Развлечений не было. 50 лет - это глубокий старик.
> "Дама бальзаковского возраста" - 27 лет.
> А уж у этих диких чертей в клетчатых юбках - и подавно 
> Терять то нечего.
> Буржуазный образ жизни сместил ценности.



Средняя продолжителность жизни была меньше, из-за высокой детской и вообще смертности от болезней. Будда дожил до 80-ти, Ананда до 120-ти. Развлечений было полно, они описаны в суттах и не зря Будда предостерегал мирян ими не увлекаться.

----------


## Фил

> Средняя продолжителность жизни была меньше, из-за высокой детской и вообще смертности от болезней. Будда дожил до 80-ти, Ананда до 120-ти. Развлечений было полно, они описаны в суттах и не зря Будда предостерегал мирян ими не увлекаться.


Это у "них"!
А в 5 в до н.э. на территории Европы наверное лет до 30 доживали. Мы ж с Бёрнса начали  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> А про знания...они тоже бывает корректируются со временем. Примеров много.


Потому что это не знания. Это некий практический навык. Ремесло. "Зима будет холодная, потому что чукчи за дровами поехали".
Само понятие "знание" исключает его корректировку, т.к. в этом случае получается, что чего-то Вы все таки "не знаете", иначе невозможно было бы что-то "скорректировать".





> Соглашусь конечно, я тоже за практику прежде всего. Вынуть стрелу и позаботиться о ране (о качестве жизни) как раз про это (имхо). Однако ум так уж устроен, время от времени всё равно дёргается в попытке узнать, понять..это как десерт для него )


А потом похмелье после такого десерта!

----------


## Йен

> Это у "них"!
> А в 5 в до н.э. на территории Европы наверное лет до 30 доживали. Мы ж с Бёрнса начали


Вы путаете СРЕДНЮЮ продолжительность жизни, с продолжительностью жизни до смерти по старости )) если человек не умирал от болезней, то он нормально доживал до старческого возраста.




> Поскольку до недавнего времени уровни младенческой смертности были очень высокими, ожидаемая продолжительность жизни увеличивалась с возрастом по мере взросления. Например, в таблице указана ожидаемая продолжительность жизни в Средневековой Британии — 30 лет. Мужчина-аристократ в тот же период, если дожил до возраста 21 года, мог рассчитывать прожить:
> 
> 1200-1300 годы: 45 лет (до возраста 66 лет);
> 1300—1400 годы: 34 года (до возраста 55 лет) (продолжительность жизни уменьшилась из-за эпидемий чумы в этот период);
> 1400—1500 годы: 48 лет (до возраста 69 лет);
> 1500—1550 годы: 50 лет (до возраста 71 год).
> 
> (C)Вики

----------

Фил (15.12.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Нет,нет, Юй Кан, это не просто   праздная или несвязанная болтология,как Вы думаете,уверяю Вас. Все гораздо оптимистичнее...гораздо.. 
> Блин, Юй Кан, ну Вы нашли кого в самолюбии уличить- Фила? )))это нон сенс какой-то. (прости меня Будда и вы оба ,пожалуйста, что никак не угомонюсь).


Теперь, оптимистично и _искренне_ (нет?) индульгируя и щедро лишая Фила самолюбия, мешаете уже не только ему, но и себе _искренне_ осознать собственную склонность к болтливости и неспособности сосредоточиться на обсуждаемом вопросе.
И уже не в первый раз эвфеминическое "блин" -- это вообще неблагая речь, при всей её, полагаю, искренности...

----------


## Альбина

> Почему не туда понесло? )) Всё туда как раз, тема широка )
> Получается, что притягивает то, что кажется родным и знакомым, откликается похожестью? Но люди разные. И ...когда наступает момент открытия в другом непохожести ( неудобности, неожиданности...) что получается? Принятие? Не всегда...
> А ещё "своё, родное" так гревшее сердце настигает привязкой, и когда оно вдруг "отпадает" по каким-то причинам...."здание рушится" принося страдания пропорциональные силе привязки.
> Не знаю как это можно привязать к теме веры )


Не знаю,Нюсь,что и сказать . ) Настоящее родное не должно отпасть,если по-хорошему. Оно же тоже так сказать ,не дурак.))) Оно должно все-равно где-то рядом оставаться. Вот кстати, родственные связи тому показатель. При все своей непохожести  и разности все-равно все на сердце остаются.

----------

Ню ра (15.12.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Теперь, оптимистично и _искренне_ (нет?) индульгируя и щедро лишая Фила самолюбия, мешаете уже не только ему, но и себе _искренне_ осознать собственную склонность к болтливости и неспособности сосредоточиться на обсуждаемом вопросе.


Да вижу я все ,Юй Кан., вижу,. все..угасаю. :Smilie:  Но это не болтливость -это "от всей души",Ну вы же знаете мою склонность сосредотачиваться на людях. а не на впоросах.
 ФИЛантропия-это болезнь такая, даже не знаю чем лечится .) Не отечайте пожалуйста. ,а то эта музыка будет вечной..)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Она четкая. Знание не может быть подвергнуто сомнению, потому что там нет места предположениям


Любое знание может быть подвергнуто чему угодно, начиная с хулы и заканчивая отрицанием или уточнением в связи с обретением знания нового.




> Нет, там же в чем суть была. Что ему стрелу вынимают, а он начал расспрашивать "А кто ее выпустил? А что за стрела? А из чего она сделана?".
> Надо сначала стрелу вытащить, а потому уже этими, в данный момент неважными, вопросами задаваться.
> Точно так же нет смысла витать в эмпиреях и рассуждать об онтологии, строить различные гипотезы возникновения и конца Вселенной, которые все равно невозможно верифицировать, в ущерб практическим методам следования по Пути.


И вот, возвращаясь к теме, самое время вспомнить, что следование Пути основывается, в частности, на глубокой и искренней правильной вере (доверии, уверенности) в возможность достижения Освобождения согласно учению Будды. Как и на правильном же усилии (т.е. правильном приложении силы воли).

----------


## Фил

> Любое знание может быть подвергнуто чему угодно, начиная с хулы и заканчивая отрицанием или уточнением в связи с обретением знания нового.


 Если Вы что-то знаете, а потом подвергаете это отрицанию, значит изначально Вы это и не знали сначала вовсе, а только думали, что знаете. 
Иначе бы Вы знали и то, что будете это впоследствии отрицать




> И вот, возвращаясь к теме, самое время вспомнить, что следование Пути основывается, в частности, на глубокой и искренней правильной вере (доверии, уверенности) в возможность достижения Освобождения согласно учению Будды. Как и на правильном же усилии (т.е. правильном приложении силы воли).


 Доверие и уверенность - это не вера.
Навык (искусство, ремесло) в вере не нуждается.
Это надо просто делать.

Сведения могут уточняться, информация, но не знания.

----------

Альбина (15.12.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Если Вы что-то знаете, а потом подвергаете это отрицанию, значит изначально Вы это и не знали сначала вовсе, а только думали, что знаете. 
> Иначе бы Вы знали и то, что будете это впоследствии отрицать


Замечательный пример словоблудия. Апорического, если угодно. : )
Ибо знающий что-то не знает, как правило, всего. (Оттого, к слову, исчерпывающим является суждение "Знаю, что ничего не знаю", уже никакой апорией не являющееся.) 
Вы же почему-то с лёгкостью перескочили на всезнание, подменив понятия и/или передёрнув... Так делать -- опять неправильно.




> Доверие и уверенность - это не вера.
> Навык (искусство, ремесло) в вере не нуждается.
> Это надо просто делать.


У этих слов, как, может быть ни странно, общий корень. : ))
Навык же -- дело ме-ха-ни-чес-кое/тех-ни-чес-кое: уж кому какого надо.
Если же нет веры в учение Будды, тупое насиживание/медитирование не дастся, ибо быстро остодвестит в силу априорной рассудочной бессмысленности...

Что, к слову, за склонность разговаривать ка-те-го-рич-ны-ми слоганами, исключающими иные варианты? Верите, небось, в их истинность, не подозревая о вариативности? : )

----------


## Юй Кан

> Сведения могут уточняться, информация, но не знания.


Опять слоган? : )
И, как обычно, без учёта, в частности, того, что знание (или знания, во мн. ч. : ) может уточняться (расширяться, обогащаться) именно за счёт притока новой информации или сведений, основанных (не только) на новом опыте/переживании...

----------


## Фил

> Замечательный пример словоблудия. Апорического, если угодно. : )
> Ибо знающий что-то не знает, как правило, всего. (Оттого, к слову, исчерпывающим является суждение "Знаю, что ничего не знаю", уже никакой апорией не являющееся.)


 Апории появляются вследствие невозможности выделения мета-дискурса.
Сократовское "Знаю" надо понимать именно так.




> Вы же почему-то с лёгкостью перескочили на всезнание, подменив понятия и/или передёрнув... Так делать -- опять неправильно.


А что Вы подразумеваете под "подменив понятия и/или передёрнув". 
Вы постоянно это ставите в упрек, а я даже не понимаю, что это значит.





> Что, к слову, за склонность разговаривать ка-те-го-рич-ны-ми слоганами, исключающими иные варианты? Верите, небось, в их истинность, не подозревая о вариативности? : )


 Нет. Наоборот, я оставляют 100% поле для вариативности, не делая необоснованных утверждений.

----------


## Фил

> Вы же почему-то с лёгкостью перескочили на всезнание, подменив понятия и/или передёрнув... Так делать -- опять неправильно.


Я понял. Вы имели в виду что есть "знание", а есть "всезнание"?
Но это от ущербности нашей гносеологии. 
Вот Поппер был честен.
Он оперирует исключительно не-знаниями.

----------


## Фил

> Опять слоган? : )
> И, как обычно, без учёта, в частности, того, что знание (или знания, во мн. ч. : ) может уточняться (расширяться, обогащаться) именно за счёт притока новой информации или сведений, основанных (не только) на новом опыте/переживании...


Нет.
Это не знание, в таком случае, а - мнение.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Апории появляются вследствие невозможности выделения мета-дискурса.
> Сократовское "Знаю" надо понимать именно так.


Оно, конечно, хум хау, но если вернуться к буддизму, то буддийское "не знаю" родственно сократовскому...
Это при том, что обсуждается вера, а не апории. Не отвлекайтесь, плз?




> А что Вы подразумеваете под "подменив понятия и/или передёрнув". 
> Вы постоянно это ставите в упрек, а я даже не понимаю, что это значит.


Здесь (ранее) перескочили с обсуждения знания на всезнание.




> Нет. Наоборот, я оставляют 100% поле для вариативности, не делая необоснованных утверждений.


Ой, может, не нужно, всё же, приписывать себе ("я оставляю" : ) или своим слоганам широту оставляемых полей вариативности, какие существует, сколько категоричных слоганов, исключающих вариативность, ни рассыпай пакетами или порознь?

----------


## Фил

> Оно, конечно, хум хау, но если вернуться к буддизму, то буддийское "не знаю" родственно сократовскому...
> Это при том, что обсуждается вера, а не апории. Не отвлекайтесь, плз?


Вера, которая может уточняться, как-то не совсем уже и вера, Вам так не кажется?




> Здесь (ранее) перескочили с обсуждения знания на всезнание.


А в чем разница?
Проблема в том, что под знанием сейчас подразумевают мнение.
Но слово "знание" наверное более весомое, хотя суть от этого не меняется.




> Ой, может, не нужно, всё же, приписывать себе ("я оставляю" : ) или своим слоганам широту оставляемых полей вариативности, какие существует, сколько 
> категоричных слоганов, исключающих вариативность, ни рассыпай пакетами или порознь?


Это не по адресу.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я понял. Вы имели в виду что есть "знание", а есть "всезнание"?


Ура? : )




> Но это от ущербности нашей гносеологии.


Нашей или -- Вашей, незамысловато путающей знание со всезнанием? %)




> Вот Поппер был честен.
> Он оперирует исключительно не-знаниями.


Мы что, Поппера обсуждаем, как образец исключительной честности, или бесхитростную подмену понятий, приводящую к путанице в оных?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Нет.
> Это не знание, в таком случае, а - мнение.


Что, знание не может уточняться, расширяться, обогащаться за счёт названного? %)
В общем, см. значение слов "знание" -- "информация", "сведения", "мнение" этц в словарях русск. языка, чтоб (а вдруг?) не путать и не подменять их в дальнейшем.

----------


## Фил

> Что, знание не может уточняться, расширяться, обогащаться за счёт названного? %)
> В общем, см. значение слов "знание" -- "информация", "сведения", "мнение" этц в словарях русск. языка, чтоб (а вдруг?) не путать и не подменять их в дальнейшем.


Дались Вам эти словари, честное слово?
Неважно как называть это явление. Суть не меняется

То, что Вы называете "знание" (пусть так называется, хорошо. вместе с составителями словарей)
что это?
Это набор неких сведений, проверить которые нет никакой возможности.
Потому что не исключено, что в будущем окажется, что какие-то из этих сведений были неправильны.
Не исключено что все.

Получается, Вы называете "знанием" то, что завтра таковым являться не будет?
Т.е. человек с таким "знанием" завтра, уже не будет никаким "знанием" обладать?

Что, в таком случае этот человек "знает" ?
Он обладает "тем, что считается знанием" не не "тем, что является знанием".

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вера, которая может уточняться, как-то не совсем уже и вера, Вам так не кажется?


Вера (как не основанная на знании, с каким её путать не след) может много чего, вплоть до того, что укрепляться, углубляться и т.п., освобождаясь от сомнений.




> А в чем разница?
> Проблема в том, что под знанием сейчас подразумевают мнение.
> Но слово "знание" наверное более весомое, хотя суть от этого не меняется.


Где ж это и кто именно, если не Фил, "под знанием сейчас подразумева*ют* мнение", путая суть мнения и знания, если аз такого не имел даже в виду?




> Это не по адресу.


Ну вот кого дурим... Альбину, Юй Кана, Фила? Или фсех -- пришлых и ушлых, оптом и розницу %)
Разве не некто Фил заявил: "... я [изрекая категоричные слоганы] оставляют 100% поле для вариативности, не делая необоснованных утверждений"?

----------


## Фил

Ну вот я посмотрел википедию


Утилитарные определения:



> Зна́ние в узком смысле — обладание проверенной информацией (ответами на вопросы), позволяющей решать поставленную задачу.





> Зна́ние (предмета) — уверенное понимание предмета, умение обращаться с ним, разбираться в нём, а также использовать для достижения намеченных целей.





> Зна́ние — форма существования и систематизации результатов познавательной деятельности человека. Знание помогает людям рационально организовывать свою деятельность и решать различные проблемы, возникающие в её процессе.


Определение через неопределимые понятия (реальность) 



> Зна́ние в широком смысле — субъективный образ реальности в форме понятий и представлений.


Это же какая-то беда!

----------

Игорь Ю (16.12.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Вера (как не основанная на знании, с каким её путать не след) может много чего, вплоть до того, что укрепляться, углубляться и т.п., освобождаясь от сомнений.


А почему Вы считаете, что вера может только "укрепляться, углубляться и т.п", а не "разрушаться, разбиваться и растворяться" ?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Это же какая-то беда!


Да нет, просто вики не ориентирована на буддийское понятие веры. 




> [/Согласно тексту Асанги «Абхидхармасамуччая», с комментариями Еше Гьелцэна[6] говорится:
> 
> «Что такое вера? Это глубокая убежденность, ясность-прозрачность (ума) и устремленность к тем вещам, которые подлины, имеют ценность и которые возможны. Она функционирует как базис для устойчивого интереса.
> 
> Ясная, прозрачная вера – это ясный, прозрачный ум. Это такой подход, который появляется, когда человек прозревает значение таких ценностей как Три Драгоценности (Будда, Учение, Община). Когда человек кладет очищающий воду драгоценный камень в мутную воду, она тотчас становится ясной. И так же, когда зарождается вера этого вида, тогда замутнения ума становятся прозрачными, и в человеке могут возрасти все ценности реального понимания.
> 
> Устремленная вера – это такое мышление как то, которое при обдумывании четырех истин – страдания, источника, прекращения и пути пришло к тому, что они определенно должны быть постигнуты. Когда мы знаем, что посредством наших усилий эти истины могут быть постигнуты, мы определенно сделаем это.
> 
> Вера убежденности – это убежденность, которая возникает из размышления о связи, которая существует между действием и его результатом, как учил Будда».


http://mk-site.spb.ru/buddhism/buddhology-history/152/

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.12.2015), Игорь Ю (16.12.2015), Фил (15.12.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Да нет, просто вики не ориентирована на буддийское понятие веры. 
> 
> http://mk-site.spb.ru/buddhism/buddhology-history/152/


Вот это дело!  :Kiss:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Дались Вам эти словари, честное слово?
> Неважно как называть это явление. Суть не меняется
> 
> То, что Вы называете "знание" (пусть так называется, хорошо. вместе с составителями словарей)
> что это?
> Это набор неких сведений, проверить которые нет никакой возможности.
> Потому что не исключено, что в будущем окажется, что какие-то из этих сведений были неправильны.
> Не исключено что все.
> 
> ...


Без опоры на словари -- никак общаться ни-маз-вож-но (угадаете, какое слово иронически исказил? : ), ибо происходит путаница понятий, при какой идут сплошные тасования слов, лишённых смысла.
Вот как у Вас в этом посте, где мне, получается : ), легко приписывается о-че-ред-но-е странное значение слова "знание", внятно определённого в словарях и обусловленного успешно размытым Вами контекстом. Так делать тоже неправильно.
Просто не делайте так, только и всего. Неужто невмочь?

----------


## Юй Кан

> А почему Вы считаете, что вера может только "укрепляться, углубляться и т.п", а не "разрушаться, разбиваться и растворяться" ?


Откуда вопрос? Разве, сказав "вера может много чего", аз отверг что-либо из предложенного пусть даже путаником Филом?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну вот я посмотрел википедию
> [...]
> Это же какая-то беда!


Это вполне конкретная (но устранимая правильным усилием : ) беда не Вики или словарей, а неспособных, кроме неумения работать со словарями, учитывать контекст обсуждения...

----------


## Игорь Ю

Я вообще не понимаю зачем срач вера vs знание. Он бесполезен и высосан из пальца. Любое научное знание держится на вере. Это именно тот момент, когда какая-то теория уже не проверятся, но отныне все от неё отталкиваются как от данности. Впервые сформировали происхождение видов, вначале все сомневались, это не было догмой и верой, сейчас это догма и вера. Сформировали теорию про черные дыры, сначала все сомневались, потом поверили. Сформировали про кротовые норы, про черную материю. Помню были времена, когда на каждом шагу ученые обсуждали, что черная материя и энергия - мистификация. Сейчас из всего этого исходят как из знаний, на самом деле это просто уже стало догмой, верой. Это нормально и проблемы тут нет. Знание - это как кирпичик, вера - это состав, который скрепляет кирпичи. Незаменимые друг без друга вещи. А товарищи, которые типа с научным мировоззрением сидят, и рассуждают о том, что вера противоречит в чем-то знанию или даже более того, является атавизмом - вообще смех вызывают. К начальной теме вопроса возвращаясь , я лично не вижу никакой проблемы, чтобы считать буддизм верой или религией, или чтобы счтать его наукой, или чтобы считать его философией, или всем вместе сразу, кому как понравится.

----------


## Игорь Ю

> беда не Вики или словарей, .


Так словарей очень много. Часто они совсем не стыкуются с друг другом. На разных языках те же вещи вообще значение меняют вплоть до противоположного. Все зависит лишь от конкретной интерпретации, а в определении можно написать что угодно.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Так словарей очень много. Часто они совсем не стыкуются с друг другом. На разных языках те же вещи вообще значение меняют вплоть до противоположного. Все зависит лишь от конкретной интерпретации, а в определении можно написать что угодно.


Один из моих наставников в переводческом деле говорил просто и категорично: "*Слово живёт только в контексте*". О чём мною было дважды упомянуто в ближайших к этому постах. Соответственно, избранный перевод слова должен соответствовать не только одному из словарных значений, но и контексту.

----------

Кеин (11.01.2016)

----------


## Игорь Ю

Что за наставник такой? Тащил катку хоть?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Что за наставник такой? Тащил катку хоть?


Полиглот, ИСАА МГУ... Человек, благодаря которому в техбиблиотеке нашего п/я тогда (70-80-е гг.) присутствовали практически все возможные словари, вплоть до БКРС и санскр.-русского Кочергиной. Занимался он переводами на разные языки всей техдокументации гражданск. продукции предприятия.
Я же, вполне дикий в те 70-е даже в английском, пришёл к нему с просьбой помочь мне с переводами фрагментов поэтич. текстов, представленных в доревол. издании книги "О поэзии" О. Мандельштама. Начали с латыни: фрагмент из Овидия, после чего он сказал, что готов учить меня всему, чему сможет, бесплатно, после работы... А потом я заболел Верленом, а ещё позднее -- Альф. Жарри. И он помогал мне готовить подстрочники. Единственное, с Даодэцзином не смог мне ничем помочь: уж очень странный и загадочный текст, как он сказал...
Но имя его -- не суть: ничего никому не скажет.
Если же об определении, то его подтвердит любой (м.б., за некоторыми исключениями : ) человек, продолжительное время занимавшийся переводами.

----------

Нико (17.12.2015)

----------


## Гойко

> Любое научное знание держится на вере.


Весьма интересное утверждение... В научном мире принята определенная терминология со строгой детерминацией. К примеру, аксиомой считается доказанное и неоспоримое, предположения называются гипотезами, имеющие в своем основании предпосылки к доказательности и т.д. Вера - антинаучный термин, если хотите. Не помню кто сказал, один из ученых.



> Я вообще не понимаю зачем срач вера vs знание.


Как-то, в очередной раз будучи остановлен желающими поговорить о вечном и услышав вопрос "верующий ли я", я в ответ спросил: "В чем разница между верой и знанием?". Одна из них на секунду задумалась, потом вытащила библию из сумочки и довольно быстро (что меня приятно удивило) нашла нужную страницу и начала читать (воспроизвожу по памяти): "Стремитесь к чистому знанию, только истинное знание способно... " далее по тексту. Иисус, конечно не самый большой авторитет среди читающих этот форум, однако даже в религии, которое "заросло верой", есть черта, разделяющая веру и знание, которая хоть и стала менее различима за столетия интерпретаций, но это не проблема вопроса, не так ли?
Называть Буддизм верой, на мой взгляд, неправильно. Разве есть что-то из необходимого для практики, во что нужно верить? Если допустить что таковое есть, то с углублением практики эта вера усиливается или ослабевает?

----------


## Фил

В науке не может быть доказанных и неоспоримых аксиом. Это не соотвествует критерию Поппера. 
На данный момент наука знания не содержит, но они верят, что рано или поздно найдут его.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> На данный момент наука знания не содержит


Как не содержит? А теории всякие разные--не знание?

----------


## Aion

> Это не соотвествует критерию Поппера.


Соответствует ли критерий Поппера сам себе? Научен ли он?   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Фил

> Как не содержит? А теории всякие разные--не знание?


Это теории. И как научные теории потенциально фальсифицируемы.

----------


## Фил

> Соответствует ли критерий Поппера сам себе? Научен ли он?


Нет, но другого ничего в науке нет. Или это будут называть лже-наука  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

> Нет, но другого ничего в науке нет. Или это будут называть лже-наука


Ну и на фиг нужен такой "критерий"? 
Ну как же другого ничего в науке нет? Есть, например, Кун, Лакатос, Фейерабенд. А Поппер - да, лженаука, и даже более того, пропаганда тотального рационализма, претенциозного, но абсолютно бесплодного...

----------


## Фил

Пока так.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Это теории. И как научные теории потенциально фальсифицируемы.


Всё потенциально фальсифицируемое--не знание?

----------


## Фил

> Всё потенциально фальсифицируемое--не знание?


Ну а как?
В противном случае мы бы знали, что даже теоретически это опровергнуть нельзя.

----------


## Aion

В соответствии с критерием Поппера, научная теория может считаться научной только после того, как будет опровергнута. По-моему, это бред.  :Facepalm:

----------


## Фил

> В соответствии с критерием Поппера, научная теория может считаться научной только после того, как будет опровергнута. По-моему, это бред.


Нет. Она должна быть теоретически опровергаема (проверяема). Опровергать ее не обязательно.
Я уже говорил, что наука - это собирание всех недостоверных сведений, до тех пор, пока их не останется. Вот то что останется после этого и будет знание.
Другого метода дающего 100% гарантию пока нет.

----------


## Фил

И это не бред, а метод действия. Когда есть скала и шелковый платок, а надо убрать скалу. Вот и трут ее шелковым платком. 
Правда, с другой стороны, может надо спокойно посидеть, подумать и скалу обойти...
Но некогда!
Тереть надо и из поколения в поколение эстафету передавать!  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

> Нет. Она должна быть теоретически опровергаема (проверяема). Опровергать ее не обязательно.
> Я уже говорил, что наука - это собирание всех недостоверных сведений, до тех пор, пока их не останется. Вот то что останется после этого и будет знание.
> Другого метода дающего 100% гарантию пока нет.


Наука - это система знаний о мире, а не собирание недостоверностей. Научные и религиозные истины существенно разнятся. Так что, не фантазируйте, пожалуйста, о "100% гарантии". Ну и самое важное: реальная история развития науки ничего от критерия Поппера не оставляет.

----------


## Aion

> И это не бред, а метод действия.


Метод проб и ошибок, превозносимый Поппером, - самый примитивный метод.

----------


## Фил

> Метод проб и ошибок, превозносимый Поппером, - самый примитивный метод.


Но другого то нет в научном мировозрении. Или есть?

----------


## Фил

> Наука - это система знаний о мире, а не собирание недостоверностей. Научные и религиозные истины существенно разнятся. Так что, не фантазируйте, пожалуйста, о "100% гарантии". Ну и самое важное: реальная история развития науки ничего от критерия Поппера не оставляет.


нет гарантий, что сегодняшнее научное знание не обернется завтрашним незнанием. У Поппера оно должно иметь возможность превратиться в не-знание.

----------


## Фил

Наука - набор фальсифицируемых сведений.
Религия - набор нефальсифицируемых сведений.
Выбирай, что хочешь  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

Перечитываю  :Smilie: 



> Сократ. Кажется ли тебе, что это одно и то же – "узнать" и "поверить", "знание" и "вера" – или же что они как-то отличны?
> Горгий. Я думаю, Сократ, что отличны.
> Сократ. Правильно думаешь, и вот тебе доказательство. Если бы тебя спросили: "Бывает ли, Горгий, вера истинной и ложной?" – ты бы, я полагаю, ответил, что бывает.
> Горгий. Да.
> Сократ. Ну, а знание? Может оно быть истинным и ложным?
> Горгий. Никоим образом!
> Сократ. Стало быть, ясно, что это не одно и то же.
> Горгий. Ты прав.


И т.д.
И т.п.

----------


## Фил

Получается, очень простой ответ на вопрос Ольги "Чем  плоха вера?".
Тем, что она бывает истинной или ложной.

----------


## Aion

> Но другого то нет в научном мировозрении.


Интересно, с чего вы это взяли?




> нет гарантий, что сегодняшнее научное знание не обернется завтрашним незнанием. У Поппера оно должно иметь возможность превратиться в не-знание.


Зачем нужны такие гарантии? Вы не смешиваете научную и религиозную истину?




> Наука - набор фальсифицируемых сведений.


Наука - система знаний о мире. Не придумывайте.  :Kiss:

----------


## Фил

Какая разница, с чего я это взял.
Фальсификационизм - это мейнстрим современной науки.
Разве нет?

----------


## Фил

Флогистон - это научное знание?
Если да, то именно это я и имею в виду.

----------


## Фил

И вообще, как истина может быть научной, религиозной? 
Если так, то под этим названием скрывается все что угодно, кроме истины.

----------


## Aion

> Какая разница, с чего я это взял.


Понятно, честно говоря, и не сомневался, что придумали. 



> Фальсификационизм - это мейнстрим современной науки.
> Разве нет?


Нет. Современной, и тем более несовременной науке начихать на фальсификационизм.

----------


## Aion

> Флогистон - это научное знание?
> Если да, то именно это я и имею в виду.


Научное знание к гипотезам (тем более, недоказанным) не сводится.

----------


## Aion

> И вообще, как истина может быть научной, религиозной?


Легко может быть. Предмет и метод науки и религии различаются, значит, различаются научная и религиозная истины. Религиозные истины, которые невозможно ни объяснить, ни доказать, ни опровергнуть физическим путём, указывают на нечто невыразимое.

----------


## Паня

> Наука - набор фальсифицируемых сведений.
> Религия - набор нефальсифицируемых сведений.
> Выбирай, что хочешь


Самолеты летают благодаря религии и вере или все таки - науке?

----------


## Фил

> Самолеты летают благодаря религии и вере или все таки - науке?


Благодаря искусству!
Наука - это искусство.

----------

Шавырин (12.01.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Нет. Современной, и тем более несовременной науке начихать на фальсификационизм.


А что еще?
У Куна смена научных парадигм.
Это не лучше Поппера.
Что еще?

----------


## Фил

> Легко может быть. Предмет и метод науки и религии различаются, значит, различаются научная и религиозная истины. Религиозные истины, которые невозможно ни объяснить, ни доказать, ни опровергнуть физическим путём, указывают на нечто невыразимое.


И то и другое являются относительной истиной.

----------


## Aion

> А что еще?
> У Куна смена научных парадигм.
> Это не лучше Поппера.


Куновская смена парадигм, в отличие от Попперовской утопии, хорошо соответствует истории развития науки.

----------


## Aion

> И то и другое являются относительной истиной.


Кому и что является?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Фил

> Куновская смена парадигм, в отличие от Попперовской утопии, хорошо соответствует истории развития науки.


Ну и что же то за "истина", которая сегодня - истина, а завтра всё поменяется?

----------


## Фил

> Кому и что является?


"Религиозная истина" и "Научная истина", т.к. подвержены изменению  и деградации.

----------


## Aion

> Ну и что же то за "истина", которая сегодня - истина, а завтра всё поменяется?


Так анитья же, или научное знание, по-вашему, претендует на вечность и неизменность?

----------


## Aion

> "Религиозная истина" и "Научная истина", т.к. подвержены изменению  и деградации.


Приведите, пожалуйста, пример деградации религиозной истины. Подозреваю, вы не понимаете, что это такое...

----------


## Фил

> Так анитья же, или научное знание, по-вашему, претендует на вечность и неизменность?


Конечно, называется же "ЗНАНИЕ", "ИСТИНА".
А оказывается, сегодня знание, а завтра, бац, научная революция и смена парадигмы.

----------


## Фил

> Приведите, пожалуйста, пример деградации религиозной истины. Подозреваю, вы не понимаете, что это такое...


Например споры о божественной природе Христа. 
Монофизиты, ариане и современные тринитрарии.

Наверное неправильно я сказал, не деградация, а изменение.
Но любое изменение истины - это ее деградация.

----------


## Aion

> Конечно, называется же "ЗНАНИЕ", "ИСТИНА".
> А оказывается, сегодня знание, а завтра, бац, научная революция и смена парадигмы.


Добро пожаловать в реальный мир! © Античная установка на поиск вечных и неизменных истин канула в Лету. Нынче диалектика рулит.

----------

Фил (11.01.2016)

----------


## Aion

> Например споры о божественной природе Христа. 
> Монофизиты, ариане и современные тринитрарии.
> 
> Наверное неправильно я сказал, не деградация, а изменение.
> Но любое изменение истины - это ее деградация.


Вы о чём-то своём говорите. Если изменение - это  деградация, никакого развития быть не может, что, очевидно, не соответствует действительности, но речь не о том. Выше обрисовал: 



> Религиозные истины, которые невозможно ни объяснить, ни доказать, ни опровергнуть физическим путём, указывают на нечто невыразимое.


 Четыре Благородные Истины, по-вашему, к примеру, как изменяются/деградируют?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Фил

> Добро пожаловать в реальный мир! © Античная установка на поиск вечных и неизменных истин канула в Лету. Нынче диалектика рулит.


Так пусть рулит.
Только вещи корректно называть, если их сравниваем.
Потому что если в реальном мире вера от знания принципиально не отличается, то и сравнивать нечего.

----------


## Фил

> Вы о чём-то своём говорите. Если изменение - это  деградация, никакого развития быть не может,


И не должно быть у истины никакого развития!
Иначе это не истина.




> Четыре Благородные Истины, по-вашему, к примеру, как изменяются/деградируют?


Слава Будде - никак!

----------


## Aion

> Так пусть рулит.
> Только вещи корректно называть, если их сравниваем.
> Потому что если в реальном мире вера от знания принципиально не отличается, то и сравнивать нечего.


Вера принципиально отличается от знания, так что сравнивать есть чего. Однако, корректно ли вечность и неизменность считать атрибутом знания, когда повседневный опыт свидетельствует против этого?

----------


## Aion

> И не должно быть у истины никакого развития!
> Иначе это не истина.


Да ну? 



> Противоречие есть критерий истины, отсутствие противоречия – критерий заблуждения.
> 
> *Гегель*






> Слава Будде - никак!


Вот и вся "относительность" религиозных истин.

----------


## Фил

Гегель - прото-Поппер !

----------


## Фил

> Вера принципиально отличается от знания, так что сравнивать есть чего. Однако, корректно ли вечность и неизменность считать атрибутом знания, когда повседневный опыт свидетельствует против этого?


Против того, что веру путают со знанием?

----------


## Aion

> Гегель - прото-Поппер !


Поппер называет Гегеля лжепророком. Наверное, просто завидует.

----------

Фил (11.01.2016)

----------


## Aion

> Против того, что веру путают со знанием?


Кто именно путает и при чём здесь это? Вы вот лично путаете веру со знанием? Если да, могу помочь с демаркацией.  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Кто именно путает и при чём здесь это? Вы вот лично путаете веру со знанием? Если да, могу помочь с демаркацией.


Я согласен с Сократом.
Знание может быть только истинным.

----------


## Aion

> Я согласен с Сократом.
> Знание может быть только истинным.


А я с Евангелием от Филиппа согласен: 



> Истина не пришла в мир обнажённой, но она пришла в символах и образах.

----------

Фил (11.01.2016)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Ну а как?


А наоборот.




> В противном случае мы бы знали, что даже теоретически это опровергнуть нельзя.


Поясните Вашу мысль примером.

----------


## Фил

> А наоборот.


Наоборот что?
Все потенциально фальсифицируемое - это знание?





> Поясните Вашу мысль примером.


Например, есть гипотеза:
человеческий мозг состоит из молочного шоколада.
Это потенциально фальсифицируется, если мы открываем голову, и шоколада там не находим.
Т.е. на этом этапе мы не знаем.
Проводим эксперимент и видим, что мозг не из шоколада.
Но из чего он, мы так до сих пор и не знаем.
Более того, мы не знаем, из чего шоколад.

Все было бы хорошо, если бы материя делилась бы не до бесконечности, а до каких то атомов, гомеомерий или апейрона.
Но атомы, вопреки названию. тоже из чего то состоят.

Т.е. в результате эксперимента мы выяснили, что мы не знаем из чего состоит мозг, но совершенно точно он не состоит из шоколада, который мы тоже не знаем из чего состоит.

Не правда ли, очень странно называть знанием то, что на деле оказывается только незнанием?


А если бы мы сразу знали, из чего состоит мозг, то даже экспериментировать не стали бы.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Наоборот что?
> Все потенциально фальсифицируемое - это знание?


Действительные научные теории--тоже знание.




> Например, есть гипотеза:
> человеческий мозг состоит из молочного шоколада.
> Это потенциально фальсифицируется, если мы открываем голову, и шоколада там не находим.
> Т.е. на этом этапе мы не знаем.


В случае _научной теории_ мы знаем описание или объяснение действительности.

----------


## Фил

Вот @*Паня* спрашивал, а как же самолеты летают, если никто ничего толком не знает?

А вот как музыканты играют прекрасную музыку, при этом не только не представляя как изготовить инструмент, на котором они играют, не зная акустики (не все, не все, но такие есть!) и более того, будучи вообще не особенно интеллектуально развитыми?
Искусство!
Наука - это искусство!  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Действительные научные теории--тоже знание.


А что такое "действительные научные теории" ?





> В случае _научной теории_ мы знаем описание или объяснение действительности.


И это описание/объяснение в дальнейшем не будет корректироваться, дополняться, меняться или полностью отвергаться (как в случае с флогистоном) ?

Где сейчас "знания" античных астрономов или средневековых алхимиков?
Их больше нет.
Что же они тогда "знали" и куда эти "знания" делись?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А что такое "действительные научные теории" ?


Актуальные.




> И это описание/объяснение в дальнейшем не будет корректироваться, дополняться, меняться или полностью отвергаться (как в случае с флогистоном) ?


Будет. Это не отменяет знаниевости.




> Где сейчас "знания" античных астрономов или средневековых алхимиков?
> Их больше нет.
> Что же они тогда "знали" и куда эти "знания" делись?


Это знания той поры. Сейчас их содержание признано по большей части ошибочным.

----------


## Фил

> Это знания той поры. Сейчас их содержание признано по большей части ошибочным.


Вот!  :Kiss: 
Значит получается в "ту пору" они ничего то и не знали!
А если наши знания будут "признаны ошибочными" ?
А они будут! В соответствии с современной научной гносеологией (Поппер, Кун)

----------


## Фил

> Актуальные.


Можно было бы поговорить на тему, "когда научная теория становится актуальной?"
Т.е. актуальна ли например "теория струн" или это "лже-наука".

По моему, научные теории становятся "актуальными", когда будет совершен некий научный ритуал, научная пуджа.
Т.е. когда будет признание научного сообщества через публикации, когда теория будет засвечена на какой нибудь конференции, когда за нее будет дана какая нибудь премия Нобеля или Пуанкаре.
После этого, научная теория становится "освящённой" или "заряженной" как крэм Алана Чумака.






> Будет. Это не отменяет знаниевости.


Это не знаниевость. 
Это набор сведений для лучшей передачи навыка умения.
Если бы они знали, они бы и 5000 лет назад знали.

----------


## Дубинин

Знание- это наркотики! Мозг себе впрыскивает дозу   для запоминания условий- для повторения дозы, а дозу выкидывает в ответ на торможение коры (в чём смысл жизни?- служить богу!, где булочная?- за углом!, что такое соль?- белая хрень- хлорид натрия..). Так как условия для "знания- дозы"- то-же затратны- а дозы нет- то поиск новой дозы приводит к поиску "отпустить" прежнее знание: " а как служить богу?- хорошо!, А булочная за углом-точно работает?- точно по субботам! а хлорид натрия это что?- протоны электроны!.."

----------

Фил (12.01.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Знание- это наркотики! Мозг себе впрыскивает дозу   для запоминания условий- для повторения дозы, а дозу выкидывает в ответ на торможение коры (в чём смысл жизни?- служить богу!, где булочная?- за углом!, что такое соль?- белая хрень- хлорид натрия..). Так как условия для "знания- дозы"- то-же затратны- а дозы нет- то поиск новой дозы приводит к поиску "отпустить прежнее знание: " а как служить богу?- хорошо!, А булочная за углом-точно работает?- точно по субботам! а хлорид натрия это что?- протоны электроны!.."


Ну и долго это продолжаться будет?
Неужели не надоест?

----------


## Дубинин

> Ну и долго это продолжаться будет?
> Неужели не надоест?


Так вот буддейцы и открыли способ- как наркоту качать из ничего- т.н. прямое познание: из всей силы всё переживать и ничего не делать..- и доза по чуть- чуть- беспрерывно капает.

----------


## Фил

> Так вот буддейцы и открыли способ- как наркоту качать из ничего- т.н. прямое познание: из всей силы всё переживать и ничего не делать..- и доза по чуть- чуть- беспрерывно капает.


А остальным неужели не надоедает?
Или марксистская этика так прокачана, что ли....

----------


## Фил

или просто, на интеллектуальном уровне золотой рыбки находятся....

----------

Дубинин (12.01.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> А остальным неужели не надоедает?
> Или марксистская этика так прокачана, что ли....


Остальные- либо в чернухе, либо бухают, либо полуживотные- и радости находят из "вне" до конца жизни.

----------


## Aion

> Научное знание: 
> - является результатом постижения действительности и когнитивной основой человеческой деятельности; 
> - социально обусловлено; и 
> - обладает различной степенью достоверности.
> 
> ©

----------

Фил (12.01.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Остальные- либо в чернухе, либо бухают, либо полуживотные- и радости находят из "вне" до конца жизни.


Но ученые то должны это понимать?
Или похоже в ученые специфические люди идут, которые в науку свято и фанатично верят...
Люди с некоей интеллектуальной грыжей в какой-то научной области.

----------

Дубинин (12.01.2016)

----------


## Фил

> 


Да
Да 
Да
 :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

> Да
> Да 
> Да


Значит, и флогистон - знание.  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Значит, и флогистон - знание.


Афигеть......

----------


## Дубинин

> Но ученые то должны это понимать?
> Или похоже в ученые специфические люди идут, которые в науку свято и фанатично верят...
> Люди с некоей интеллектуальной грыжей в какой-то научной области.


Да- это мозговые наркоманы, у них прёт и они лучшие в области- такой- где другие не имеют способности и мотивации заниматься. Ну а что-бы компенсировать не успешность в иных сферах и отсутсвие мотивации, они "обыдливают" иные занятия и возвышают свои.

----------

Мяснов (12.01.2016), Фил (12.01.2016)

----------


## Aion

> Афигеть......


Ликбез: 


> При всем этом теория флогистона принесла несомненную пользу для дальнейшего развития химии. Эта теория позволила рассматривать с единой точки зрения различные химические процессы, которые ранее считались совершенно разнородными и объяснялись в каждом случае особыми причинами. Особенно важно, что эта теория давала возможность просто объяснять явления окисления и восстановления металлов. Правда, «простота объяснения ослепляла как самого Шталя, так и последовавшее за ним поколение химиков, так что никто из них не замечал вопиющих противоречий между флогистической теорией и фактами» (84). Теория флогистона оплодотворила и экспериментальные исследования химиков, получившие в XVIII в. широкое развитие. Как указывает Дж. Бернал: «Центральным вопросом, вокруг которого вращалась эта теория, была универсальность противоположных процессов флогистации-дефлогистации. Таким образом, она объединяла сходные процессы и разделяла несходные» (85).  
> 
> Г.Э.Шталь и основание теории флогистона

----------


## Фил

Да при всем этом и алхимические опыты тоже принесли несомненную пользу, хотя там терминология была - вообще!

----------

Aion (12.01.2016)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Вот! 
> Значит получается в "ту пору" они ничего то и не знали!


Знали. Простая иллюстрация: если Вас перенести на флогистонный конгресс, то не сумеете сделать доклад по причине _незнания_ темы.




> А если наши знания будут "признаны ошибочными" ?


Научные знания преемственны. Существующие теории будут развиты или замещены более точными, более широко применимыми и тд.




> А они будут! В соответствии с современной научной гносеологией (Поппер, Кун)


Аминь.

----------


## Фил

> Знали. Простая иллюстрация: если Вас перенести на флогистонный конгресс, то не сумеете сделать доклад по причине _незнания_ темы.


Это не незнание, а неумение.
Я не могу слепить из глины горшок, потому что не умею, не владею умением гончара.
Хотя принято в том числе говорить "я не знаю гончарного ремесла".

Т.е. я не не-знаю тему флогистона, а не умею на эту тему рассуждать.
Я могу научится на эту тему рассуждать и выступить на конгрессе, но знаний это добавит?

----------


## Aion

Кстати, о архетипах флогистоне. Не аналог ли это махабхуты _теджас_?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Это не незнание, а неумение.
> Я не могу слепить из глины горшок, потому что не умею, не владею умением гончара.
> Хотя принято в том числе говорить "я не знаю гончарного ремесла".


Если не способны сделать доклад на научную тему, то либо нездоровы, либо не знаете темы.




> Т.е. я не не-знаю тему флогистона, а не умею на эту тему рассуждать.


Это конгресс химиков, а не постмодернистов. Вас просят не рассуждать, а сделать доклад, то есть изложить выработанное или усвоенное знание.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Это не знаниевость. 
> Это набор сведений для лучшей передачи навыка умения.


Знание есть некоторый набор сведений.




> Если бы они знали, они бы и 5000 лет назад знали.


5000 лет назад они не знали, а 100 лет назад создали это знание.

----------


## Фил

> Знание есть некоторый набор сведений.


 Если Вы так считаете тогда и вопросов нет.
Просто сведения (информация) могут быть достоверными и недостоверными.
А знание недостоверным быть не может.

----------


## Фил

> 5000 лет назад они не знали, а 100 лет назад создали это знание.


Все таки знание не создают, а открывают.
Т.е. это не что-то рукотворное?

Но тогда ученые 5000 лет назад открыли какие-то знания, а сейчас получается, что это уже и не знания, а не пойми что.
Смесь сказок с мракобесием.
А наши современные знания станут такими же или их высекут в граните?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Если Вы так считаете тогда и вопросов нет.
> Просто сведения (информация) могут быть достоверными и недостоверными.
> А знание недостоверным быть не может.


Для создателя научной теории она является достоверной, эрго, она знание.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Все таки знание не создают, а открывают.
> Т.е. это не что-то рукотворное?


Знания нерукотворны, в отличие от горшка. Они продукт познавательной (а может быть, и не только) деятельности.




> Но тогда ученые 5000 лет назад открыли какие-то знания, а сейчас получается, что это уже и не знания, а не пойми что.


Вчера мы открыли банку с килькой, а сегодня это уже не банка с килькой.




> А наши современные знания станут такими же или их высекут в граните?


Могут.

----------


## Фил

> Для создателя научной теории она является достоверной, эрго, она знание.


Ну вот как?
Например:
Георг Шталь создал теорию флогистона и для него эта информация была достоверной.
Дальнейшие исследование показали, что никакого флогистона нет вообще.

Хорошо, давайте примем точку зрения, что все течет и меняется и знание тоже.
И что сегодня флогистона нет, потому что мир изменился.

А как тогда узнать, когда именно "старое знание" перестает таковыми являться?
Т.е. надо допускать. что есть вероятность того, что то что мы называем "знание" может таковым и не являться.
Если мы и обладаем знанием, то сами не знаем, каким именно (в научной парадигме, я про это говорю).

Аналогично человек стреляющей в темной комнате по мишени возможно даже и попадает в 10, только даже сам об этом не ведает.

----------


## Фил

> Могут.


Как выбрать?
Наука дает аппарат для сбора и переработки информации, но не дает инструментов для различения.

----------


## Фил

На один и тот же набор данных можно натянуть 10 разных моделей, и все они будут подходить к пост-фактум данным, все будут прогнозировать будущие значения (которые мы тем не менее тоже узнаем пост-фактум)
Т.е. есть 10 моделей которые подходят для описания данных телеметрии, например.
И при этом все они противоречат друг-другу.
И какую выбрать?
Какая из них есть "знание"?
Если это неважно, значит это не знание, а умение.
Т.е. мы просто используем любую работающую модель, не задаваясь вопросом почему она работает.

----------


## Фил

> Вчера мы открыли банку с килькой, а сегодня это уже не банка с килькой.


 Если сравнивать знание с банкой консервов, то любое знание устаревает моментально и знанием быть перестает как только его кто-либо откроет.
Это несообразно.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А как тогда узнать, когда именно "старое знание" перестает таковыми являться?


По факту замещения новым.




> Т.е. надо допускать. что есть вероятность того, что то что мы называем "знание" может таковым и не являться.


Зачем это надо? Не надо, это глупо.
Есть верятность, что знание _устареет_, и поэтому не надо высекать теорию в граните.




> Если мы и обладаем знанием, то сами не знаем, каким именно (в научной парадигме, я про это говорю).


Мы в научной парадигме знаем  :Smilie:  каким знанием обладаем: это актуальные теории и экспериментальные данные.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Если сравнивать знание с банкой консервов, то любое знание устаревает моментально и знанием быть перестает как только его кто-либо откроет.
> Это несообразно.


Открытая банка не устаревает моментально  :Smilie:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> На один и тот же набор данных можно натянуть 10 разных моделей, и все они будут подходить к пост-фактум данным, все будут прогнозировать будущие значения (которые мы тем не менее тоже узнаем пост-фактум)
> Т.е. есть 10 моделей которые подходят для описания данных телеметрии, например.
> И при этом все они противоречат друг-другу.
> И какую выбрать?


Дающую наилучшее по совокупности критериев _объяснение_ происходящего.




> Т.е. мы просто используем любую работающую модель, не задаваясь вопросом почему она работает.


А какого вида может быть ответ на вопрос--почему теория работает?
Потому что кукуся хорошо кукусит?

----------


## Фил

> Дающую наилучшее по совокупности критериев _объяснение_ происходящего.


Большой разрыв или Большое сжатие.
Что лучше?
Они одинаковы.





> А какого вида может быть ответ на вопрос--почему теория работает?
> Потому что кукуся хорошо кукусит?


Ответ может быть только один - потому что я это знаю!

----------


## Фил

> По факту замещения новым.


Т.е. флогистон существовал, пока его не отменили?






> Мы в научной парадигме знаем  каким знанием обладаем: это актуальные теории и экспериментальные данные.


Теория - это прогноз (будущее)
Экспериментальные данные - это ретроспеция (прошлое)

Ни того ни другого не сущствует в данный момент.
Одно описывает то, чего еще нет, другое то, чего уже нет.
Вам это не странно?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Большой разрыв или Большое сжатие.
> Что лучше?
> Они одинаковы.


Опросили физиков?




> Ответ может быть только один - потому что я это знаю!


Вот поэтому "мы просто используем любую работающую модель, не задаваясь вопросом почему она работает" и это нормально.

----------


## Фил

> Опросили физиков?


И с той и с другой стороны есть некоторое количество фанатов.




> Вот поэтому "мы просто используем любую работающую модель, не задаваясь вопросом почему она работает" и это нормально.


Нет, вы ее не поэтому выбираете (не потому что знаете), а потому что она лучше подходит.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Т.е. флогистон существовал, пока его не отменили?


Если СССР существовал, пока его не отменили, чем флогистон лучше?




> Теория - это прогноз (будущее)


Теория--это объяснение того, что есть. И отсюда она прогноз того, что будет.




> Одно описывает то, чего еще нет


Теория не только описывает будущее.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> И с той и с другой стороны есть некоторое количество фанатов.


Допустим, это альтернативные формы знания для разных людей.




> Нет, вы ее не поэтому выбираете (не потому что знаете), а потому что она лучше подходит.


От этого теория не может быть знанием?

----------


## PampKin Head

Для верунов  вера - это прекрасно.  Для неверунов она не имеет значения,  они живут в другой системе координат. 

Люди разные,  и не надо по итогу насиловать мировоззрение совершенно посторонних людей. 

К такому выводу я пришел.

----------

Паня (13.01.2016), Фил (12.01.2016), Шавырин (12.01.2016)

----------


## Aion

> Если сравнивать знание с банкой консервов, то любое знание устаревает моментально и знанием быть перестает как только его кто-либо откроет.
> Это несообразно.


Софистика! Знание - результат процесса познания.

----------


## Фил

> Софистика! Знание - результат процесса познания.


познания, а не экстраполяции (предположения)

----------


## Aion

> познания, а не экстраполяции (предположения)


Какое отношение это имеет к "скоропортящейся консервной банке"?

----------


## Фил

> Какое отношение это имеет к "скоропортящейся консервной банке"?


Банку с лососем открыли - она день постояла - назавтра протухла.
Знание, типа, такое же, применимо только к конкретным условиям, вчерашнее знание, типа, устаревает и сменяется сегодняшним новым и уточненным.
Если это так, то внешние условия меняются каждый миг, и знание полученное миг назад и было актуально миг назад. Если вести речь о вчерашнем и сегодняшнем знании.

----------


## Гойко

> Банку с лососем открыли - она день постояла - назавтра протухла.
> Знание, типа, такое же, применимо только к конкретным условиям, вчерашнее знание, типа, устаревает и сменяется сегодняшним новым и уточненным.
> Если это так, то внешние условия меняются каждый миг, и *знание полученное миг назад и было актуально миг назад*. Если вести речь о вчерашнем и сегодняшнем знании.


А как же Сократ и алхимики? Ведь по Сократу знание может быть только истинным, а Вы утверждаете, что знание алхимиков таковым не является?
Необходимо различать непосредственно знание и базу данных. Первое - представление об окружающем мире. Не какое либо вообще, а Ваше непосредственное представление, которое формируется с помощью Ваших органов чувств начиная с рождения и до нынешнего момента, с тем лишь отличием, что сейчас наличие развитого ума позволяет это представление анализировать и расширять. Плюс к этому достоверным является знание, полученное путем восприятия образов. За критерий степени достоверности знания достаточно взять завершенность цикла. 
Вы знаете что дверь Вашей квартиры открывается нужным ключом, который висит у Вас на связке. Вы знаете, что именно этот ключ, если его вставить в замочную скважину и повернуть в нужном направлении нужное количество оборотов, откроет замок. Вы это знаете, потому что можете проверить, я не знаю. Вы можете мне отправить его фотографию по вацапу и я буду "знать" что это тот ключ. Но, на самом деле я не знаю, тот ли ключ был сфотографирован; если тот, то не смогу проверить, так как не знаю Вашего адреса и пр. Поэтому для меня это просто информация (недостоверная), для Вас - знание. Так же и для Вас знания алхимиков - заблуждения, для них это были знания - от алгоритма экспериментов зависела жизнь. Вы можете лишь судить об истинности явлений, но не знаний. Так что Сократ был неправ, а прав был Горгий, утверждавший что "все относительно". Настолько прав что Аристотелю, чтобы в этой полемике не сесть в лужу, пришлось придумывать такой уродливый костыль, как "закон исключенного третьего". 
зы. Если бы наши "знания" становились более истинными с течением времени, то ее достижение было лишь вопросов количества перерождений.

----------

Фил (13.01.2016)

----------


## Фил

Я с Вами согласен. Это я прокомментировал своих оппонентов!
Знание не может быть сегодня знанием, а завтра - нет.
Только почему Вы считаете, что Сократ не прав?
Он же как раз это и сказал, что знание может быть только достоверным, и никаким более.

----------


## Фил

Это Вы хорошо написали. Для знания нужно прямое восприятие и его нельзя передать или сохранить. Сохранить и передать можно только информацию, которая даже будучи достоверной знанием не является.
На основе этой информации можно получить знание, а можно и не получить, а только лишь передать информацию  следующему поколению.

Как с ключом.
Знание будет у того, кто открывал замок.
Но ключ может храниться у многих.
Информация - это потенциальное знание, которое мы, доверяя предыдущим поколениям считаем таковым.
Ситуация как с кредитно денежной системой.
Ведь все считают бумажные купюры деньгами и называют их деньгами, а это всего лишь денежные знаки. Или чеки,

Banker bets, cheque's in the post: not worth the ink it's written in.

Как интересно! Спасибо!

----------

Шавырин (13.01.2016)

----------


## Aion

> Если это так, то внешние условия меняются каждый миг, и знание полученное миг назад и было актуально миг назад. Если вести речь о вчерашнем и сегодняшнем знании.


Ну я написал же выше о том, что научное знание социально обусловлено. А социальные условия меняются гораздо медленнее, чем каждый миг. Так что не нужно утрировать скорость процесса устаревания знания. И вообще, Куна почитайте, он подробно описывает процесс смены парадигм.

----------


## Фил

> Ну я написал же выше о том, что научное знание социально обусловлено. А социальные условия меняются гораздо медленнее, чем каждый миг. Так что не нужно утрировать скорость процесса устаревания знания.


Да все уже, я понял.
Вы путаете ключ к знаниям и знание.
Ключ может устареть, знание - нет.
Ключ может быть обусловлен, знание - нет.
Клбч модет менятся, щнание - нет.

----------


## Aion

> Да все уже, я понял.
> Вы путаете ключ к знаниям и знание.
> Ключ может устареть, знание - нет.
> Ключ может быть обусловлен, знание - нет.
> Клбч модет менятся, щнание - нет.


Это вы что-то путаете и вводите ненужную терминологию. Ключ предполагает замок. Какой-то платонизм у вас получается: знание-воспоминание. Не находите?

----------


## Фил

> Это вы что-то путаете и вводите ненужную терминологию. Ключ предполагает замок. Какой-то платонизм у вас получается: знание-воспоминание. Не находите?


именно!

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Это Вы хорошо написали. Для знания нужно прямое восприятие и его нельзя передать или сохранить. Сохранить и передать можно только информацию, которая даже будучи достоверной знанием не является.


Фил своё имя знает или помнит?

----------


## Фил

> Фил своё имя знает или помнит?


Пока не знаю. Только помню. Не исключено, что это не мое имя.

----------


## Фил

> Это вы что-то путаете и вводите ненужную терминологию. Ключ предполагает замок. Какой-то платонизм у вас получается: знание-воспоминание. Не находите?


Это решает проблему, которая была обозначена Сократом/Платном и впоследствии Секстом Эмпириком, о том, что учитель не может научить ученика, не может передать знание.

Учитель передает информацию, а ученик может только сам открыть (припомнить) знание.

----------


## Aion

> именно!


Ну повторно рекомендую вам почитать о том, как происходит становление научных теорий Куна или, например, Башляра, чтобы избавиться от фантазий о том, что научное знание добывается "в готовом виде". 




> Это решает проблему, которая была обозначена Сократом/Платном и впоследствии Секстом Эмпириком, о том, что учитель не может научить ученика, не может передать знание.
> 
> Учитель передает информацию, а ученик может только сам открыть (припомнить) знание.


Вы философию и педагогику с наукой не путаете, нет?

----------


## Фил

> Вы философию и педагогику с наукой не путаете, нет?


Я не понимаю как разделить знание на научное и какое-то еще.

----------

Шавырин (13.01.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Ну повторно рекомендую вам почитать о том, как происходит становление научных теорий Куна или, например, Башляра, чтобы избавиться от фантазий о том, что научное знание добывается "в готовом виде".


Наука формирует базу данных информации, а знание каждый может только сам добыть.
Нельзя научить, можно только научиться.

----------

Шавырин (13.01.2016)

----------


## Aion

> Я не понимаю как разделить знание на научное и какое-то еще.


Элементарно: предмет, метод. 



> Наука формирует базу данных информации, а знание каждый может только сам добыть.
> Нельзя научить, можно только научиться.


Речь шла о том, как возникает и функционирует научное знание, а не о том, кто чему может или не может научиться.

----------


## Фил

@*Aion* Вы же приводили цитату 



> Истина не пришла в мир обнажённой, но она пришла в символах и образах.


Научная информация тоже является символами и образами и только в личном опыте можно получить из этого знание.
Ведь можно быть очень искушенным в комбинировании этих образов, а знания не получить.

----------


## Aion

> @*Aion* Вы же приводили цитату 
> 
> Научная информация тоже является символами и образами и только в личном опыте можно получить из этого знание.
> Ведь можно быть очень искушенным в комбинировании этих образов, а знания не получить.


В приведённой мной цитате речь шла не о научной истине, а об истине религиозной. Как я уже говорил выше, они существенно различаются.


> Наука не может устанавливать религиозную истину. Религиозная истина по своей сути является опытом и переживанием; это — не мнение. Религия есть абсолютный опыт. Религиозный опыт абсолютен, он не может обсуждаться.
> 
> *К.Г.Юнг*

----------

Фил (13.01.2016)

----------


## Гойко

> Только почему Вы считаете, что Сократ не прав?
> Он же как раз это и сказал, что знание может быть только достоверным, и никаким более.


В начале этой темы был разговор про лампочку:



> Я вот верю , что лампчка горит ,потому-что электроны бегают по проводам.Сам я их не видел - приходится верить.


Наличие потенциала и движение заряженных частиц лежат в основе чтения и конструирования электронных схем: работа р-n переходов активных элементов, накопление зарядов на определенных участках схем и т.д... Исходя из этого можно собрать или объяснить работу, к примеру, усилителя и это будет достоверным знанием - можно собрать успешно работающую схему. Однако, утверждать, что наше знание о механизмах передачи потенциала является достоверным мы не можем, ведь до сих пор нет однозначного объяснения этому. И вообще, в электронах ли дело? Одних элементарных частиц насчитали уже за 300 штук. Ведь, чтобы утверждении об истинности было верным, необходимо чтобы не было ни одного варианта, опровергающего это утверждение.
 С одной стороны, мы имеем науку электронику, достоверность которой мы можем проверить, с другой стороны, в ее основе лежит знание о переносе зарядов электронами (дырками), которое мы не можем назвать достоверным, потому как здесь возможны варианты. Если не оперировать категориями относительности (а Сократ ими не оперировал), получается что знания не обязаны быть достоверными.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (13.01.2016), Фил (13.01.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Если не оперировать категориями относительности (а Сократ ими не оперировал), получается что знания не обязаны быть достоверными.


 Вот поэтому я и считаю, что не бывает "относительного знания". "Относительное знание" это по сути искусство. 
Думаю никто не будет спорить, что медицина это - искусство?

Электроника это тоже искусство.

----------


## Фил

Иску́сство (от церк.-слав. искусьство (лат. experimentum — опыт, проба); ст.-слав. искоусъ — опыт, реже истязание, пытка[1][2]) 

Только почему то далее в вики написано:



> Искусство (наряду с наукой) — один из способов познания, как в естественнонаучной[5], так и в религиозной картине восприятия мира.


Почему "наряду с наукой"

Читаем, что такое "наука":



> Нау́ка — область человеческой деятельности, направленная на выработку и систематизацию объективных знаний о действительности


Что такое "действительность" не определяется, наверное имеется в виду, что это "очевидно".
Т.е. противопоставление науки искусству надуманное.
Несбалансированная древовидная классификация, как у Борхеса:





> классификация животных, согласно которой животные делятся на:
> 
> а) принадлежащих Императору,
> б) набальзамированных,
> в) прирученных,
> г) молочных поросят,
> д) сирен,
> е) сказочных,
> ж) бродячих собак,
> ...


Так и здесь, искусство один из способов познания наряду с наукой и религией.
Нет.
Наука и религия это просто разновидности искусства.

----------

Шавырин (13.01.2016)

----------


## Aion

Целительство - искусство. Медицина - наука, бизнес и т. д. ... :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

> Что такое "действительность" не определяется, наверное имеется в виду, что это "очевидно".


Для того, кто читал, например, Гегеля, да, очевидно: действительность - единство сущности и существования.  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (13.01.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Целительство - искусство. Медицина - наука, бизнес и т. д. ...


Да, на Борхеса похоже  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Для того, кто читал, например, Гегеля, да, очевидно: действительность - единство сущности и существования.


Еще не читал!  :Smilie:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Пока не знаю. Только помню. Не исключено, что это не мое имя.


Ваше понятие знания--философская выдумка, не связанная с эмпирическим знанием.

----------


## Фил

> Ваше понятие знания--философская выдумка, не связанная с эмпирическим знанием.


Так эмпирически можно получить только информацию! Датчик движения же ничего не знает, хотя данных у него - каждую секунду.

----------


## Фил

Как Штирлиц говорил: "информация к размышлению"

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Так эмпирически можно получить только информацию! Датчик движения же ничего не знает, хотя данных у него - каждую секунду.


Я могу выйти из библиотеки с ощущением того, что получил знания. Это эмпирика.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Я не понимаю как разделить знание на научное и какое-то еще.


А науку от других форм деятельности--отличаете?




> Научная информация тоже является символами и образами и только в личном опыте можно получить из этого знание.


Всё полученное знание у Вас образует кучу, никак не структурируется на виды знания?

----------


## Фил

> А науку от других форм деятельности--отличаете?


Понимаете, мне все человеческие формы деятельности напоминают гениальный фильм Данелии "Кин-Дза-Дза" и не менее гениальный мультик "Ку".
Каждый персонаж там чем-то занят, никто не сидит без дела, все что-то делают по их мнению очень важное, 
но для стороннего наблюдателя это полный абсурд!

Конечно, я не дальтоник. Зеленую лампочку от оранжевой отличу!

----------


## Шавырин

Это ни к кому , это просто ...

" Грамм собственного опыта стоит дороже тонны чужих наставлений."

Махатма Ганди

----------

Aion (13.01.2016), Владимир Николаевич (13.01.2016), Фил (13.01.2016)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Зеленую лампочку от оранжевой отличу!


Научный труд от библии или гегеля тоже отличите? Вот это разные виды знания.

Ваши любимые прасангики, между прочим, заявляли, что "с миром не спорят". А Вы спорите, называя знания сведениями, истину--знанием и т.д.

----------

Фил (13.01.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Научный труд от библии или гегеля тоже отличите? Вот это разные виды знания.
> 
> Ваши любимые прасангики, между прочим, заявляли, что "с миром не спорят". А Вы спорите, называя знания сведениями, истину--знанием и т.д.


Я не спорю!
Благодаря этой теме я очень важную вещь для себя выяснил. И благодаря Вам тоже.

----------


## АнтонБорисович

Разделяет людей на верных и неверных. Порой до такой степени, что верные готовы объявить неверным джихад. Это, правда больше к Авраамическим религиям. Но тут уж и еж.

----------


## Игорь Бабиченков

> По мотивам соседней темы вопрос возник. 
> Почему никто не хочет чтобы Буддизм был религией? Чем плоха вера?


Любая вера хороша, ибо она придаёт сил человеку

----------

